# Your favorite beer????



## chuckelator

I'm a big craft beer guy, just wanted to know if anyone else digs the smaller, quality focused breweries.






a recent discovery of mine...which I could find more Brew Dog in the states.

And while I love tasting everything beer has to offer...My go to has to be...


----------



## chuckelator

And this...beautiful...work of art...Fuck all that jive about Miller Highlife being "the champagne of beers" this is it buddy! Goes down light like champagne, but tastes like an ale.


----------



## Ride4Life




----------



## DirtySteve

The one I'm drinking "right now"!


----------



## Adwex

Plenty of beer talk here:

http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/8248-so-wheres-fn-beer.html


----------



## Adwex

Ride4Life said:


>



No offense, but compared to a good craft stout, Guinness is brown colored water.


----------



## Murmel

That's an easy question!

Augustiner Vollbier hell:
AUGUSTINER BRÄU MÜNCHEN BIER | Die älteste Brauerei Münchens


----------



## Nicholas666

Should I answer although im 16?


----------



## DirtySteve

Nicholas666 said:


> Should I answer although im 16?



Well you've already implicated yourself with you're question so what the hell.


----------



## DirtySteve

Adwex said:


> Plenty of beer talk here:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/backstage/8248-so-wheres-fn-beer.html



Maybe it should be a sticky...


----------



## joshatatlasstands

steamboat, from SF


----------



## Nicholas666

Becks!!! love it


----------



## carnada

Winter Beard is one of the best ones I have tried.


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Ever since we went to Thailand this beer is all we drink. It's bloody unreal!!


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Other faves are 'Redback' and Coopers Pale Ale
Little Creatures in Western Aus make a great beer too


----------



## tonefreak

An open one.



seriously tho, i dont have a favorite, but i have a least favorite. Budweiser is horrid. and Miller isn't far behind. This coming from a Wisconsin kid.


----------



## DirtySteve

Nicholas666 said:


> Becks!!! love it



That's what I was drinking when I posted above.  ...but it's not my favorite beer, it's just my favorite I can get in the states. There's no beer like German beer! I lived there for 2 years and I haven't had a "good" beer since I left. I make do with Becks these days.


----------



## Wiseblood

Becks drinking it now and forever!


----------



## trobdcso

Smithwick's


----------



## Username2

Micheal Wilton of Queensryche brews up a great beer which I really like. 6%

Whip (Wiltons nickname) Ale, its good stuff. 






*Diamond Knot Brewery Mukilteo Washington
*


----------



## blackone

Marshallmaniac said:


> Ever since we went to Thailand this beer is all we drink. It's bloody unreal!!



All asian beer is great if you ask me. Asahi is another great one


----------



## Adrian R

Nicholas666 said:


> Becks!!! love it



NOT ANY MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ABusch bought it..now brewed in St. Louis and IT SUCKS!!!!

They fucking should be SHOT for destroying such a delicious beer...

Americans DON'T KNOW SHIT about beer...those who brew it anyway...

aside from the craft brewers of course..


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Miller Genuine Draft 
Sleeman Original draft 
Corona 
Great Western Premium light


----------



## Adrian R

Favorite beer???? *GREAT QUESTION..* one of my favorite topics of course..I LOVE good beer!

But, well..most brew from Germany is good...

However, if I had to pick a few it would be:

Hacker Phsorr's Original Oktoberfest
Stigle Pils
Licher Pils
Paulaner Munich Lager
Bitburger Pils
St. Pauli Girl Lager (definitely pre 2002)..now its not as good, but still decent.
Spaten Lager

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Guinness Extra Stout
Bodington's Pub Ale

And many more...my beer tastes change with the seasons...

Not to much into the micro brew stuff. I've tried a few..actually more of the popular ones..and although they are way better then all the common American shit, they still don't stand up to the old European standards from breweries that have been making beer for nearly a thousand years....


----------



## Adrian R

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> Miller Genuine Draft
> Sleeman Original draft
> Corona
> Great Western Premium light




No offense there Hotubes..good taste in amps but that shit you've mentioned is flavored piss water LOL!!!


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> That's what I was drinking when I posted above.  ...but it's not my favorite beer, it's just my favorite I can get in the states. There's no beer like German beer! I lived there for 2 years and I haven't had a "good" beer since I left. I make do with Becks these days.




F-yeah brother!!!

During my travels with the US Navy we hit northern Europe many times...our trips to Germany were awesome. The beer you get on tap in Germany is unlike ANYTHING I have had before......

The Germans, or should I say more specifically, Germanic peoples going back nearly 3000 years invented beer...This was due to the fact that grain is the only thing that would grow up north. The Romans at first thought it sucked..and was crap compared to their wine.....but afterwards they soon learned to love it as well....and then they were conquered by the barbarians which were basically Germanic tribes...infused with Celts...

MOST beer today brewed all over the world, including Mexico, the Orient, and of course North America, is all based on German brewing techniques.....

The Krauts definitely know a thing or two about good beer I would say...!!


----------



## Ride4Life

Adwex said:


> No offense, but compared to a good craft stout, Guinness is brown colored water.



I'm not much of a Stout fan. I drink Guinness Draught for the nitrogen infusion and creamier taste. I have another beer I prefer above Guinness and it's called Kilkenny Irish Cream Ale, also produced by the makers of Guinness in Kilkenny Ireland. Can only find it in The States in Irish pubs though.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Nicholas666 said:


> Should I answer although im 16?



Ask your parents first!


----------



## Marshall Mann

Don't let the can fool you.






And I am enjoying one right now!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Any pale ale or india pale ale. HOPS is the word!


----------



## Marshall Mann

pedecamp said:


> Any pale ale or india pale ale. HOPS is the word!



I am a hop hound! 

I love a good pale or IPA and the NW has them in spades. I feel lucky to live in the pacific NW, it's like a beer heaven.

Also, some things I have learned and experienced on quality beer in cans VS bottles.

I keep my beer fridge (yep, have a separate fridge for adult beverages) REALLY cold. Like water bottles will freeze in less than 24 hours on the top shelf cold. Bottle caps will loose their seal in my fridge in about 5 days. Caldera (or Anderson Valley, Fort George, Two Beers Brewing etc) in cans will NEVER loose their seal, go flat or fall prey to light contamination, and all of these beers come in lined cans (no metallic taste like the old school beers). I almost never buy bottles anymore.


----------



## thrawn86




----------



## Alt Freak

Hell yea! Lost Coast!


----------



## JAC

Tsingtao and New Castle!


----------



## JayCM800

My favorite beer is Free, second is Cheap...


----------



## Lowlife

I love this one. It's a wheat beer, fresh tasting with a touch of those flowers...yummm


----------



## Nudge68

Marshallmaniac said:


> Other faves are 'Redback' and Coopers Pale Ale
> Little Creatures in Western Aus make a great beer too


 
+1 on those. Can get Pale Ale here 

Can't drink beer anymore ... bad for my weight, not a drop since 1 Jan ... 

... if there's a post on wine or vodka, let me regail you ... 

cheers,

Matt.


----------



## Thiez

The best beer around. It's even SO GOOD, I sometimes would think it's whisky.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

lol at people that are pretentious about drinks they like and dislike, and will tell others what that drink is and tastes like, and which ones are 'better'. 

Such douchebaggery on their part.


----------



## 80s dude

Bombardier, Old Speckeled Hen, or any other fine actual hand-drawn ale I had in the UK. You Brits are lucky; nothing like those in the US. Yes, one can get the bottled export versions here, but it just ain't the same.


----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## zenfly

The best beers come from local breweries on tap without all the preservatives.. All the bottled/canned beers are full of it.. Beer is food and goes bad real fast without it.. You can put any of them in the hot trunk of your car for 2 weeks and cool them down with no change.. Try that with fresh beer without preservatives. It won't make one day..


----------



## DirtySteve

zenfly said:


> The best beers come from local breweries on tap without all the preservatives.. All the bottled/canned beers are full of it.. Beer is food and goes bad real fast without it.. You can put any of them in the hot trunk of your car for 2 weeks and cool them down with no change.. Try that with fresh beer without preservatives. It won't make one day..



That's the difference right there! German brews have an expiration date. (not the ridiculous "born" on date) The only time I ever got sick and puked was when I drank beer in Germany that was a week past the expiration date. I never had a hang over from beer in Germany either. 

1 sip of American beer (<  I can't even say it with a straight face) = instant headache.


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> That's the difference right there! German brews have an expiration date. (not the ridiculous "born" on date) The only time I ever got sick and puked was when I drank beer in Germany that was a week past the expiration date. I never had a hang over from beer in Germany either.
> 
> 1 sip of American beer (<  I can't even say it with a straight face) = instant headache.



Absolutely. Good, well crafted beer will not give you a hangover assuming you don't really overdue it...that is like drinking more then a gallon in one setting...

But yeah, American beer gives me an instant headache..and that is because there is allot of what is called 'adjuncts' to emulate the taste of expensive, real hops. I read somewhere that Bud Light has something like 100 or so ingredients to achieve this. In addition, merchants demand long shelve life for their beer in which, as was mentioned, induces the need for preservatives.

Drinking a Bud or a Miller and wanting the experience of a REAL beer is tantamount to going to McDonalds to eat a hamburger expecting to get the taste of real beef.

But what do U.S. common domestic beer drinking Line6 players know? They like all that fake shit anyway!!

HOWEVER, having said all of this...one a really hot day when I am thirsty, I will not turn down a domestic beer, one or so if that is all their is. A Miller is still better then NO beer.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's a pretty good analogy Adrian. I'm not so sure about a Miller being better than nothing though.


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> That's a pretty good analogy Adrian. I'm not so sure about a Miller being better than nothing though.



HA! I don't know man, when I need a beer I NEED a beer; know what I am sayin'???


----------



## chuckelator

Didn't think my thread was gonna blow up like this! Haha.


----------



## Redders

Heineken/ Peroni when it comes to lager.

Theres this stuff I tried in France called Grimbergen and it is beyond awesome.


----------



## diesel king

I like most premium european lager... stella, heineken, peroni..


----------



## diesel king

I was at the London beerfest last week and drank some fucking immense german beer called fruh.. it was fucking awesome


----------



## kramer.geetar




----------



## Hipshot

Pilsner Urquell. Liquid czech gold! Beer should taste like beer and not pussy water or chilled urine.


----------



## Holme

I like most Europian premium strength lager,Stella & Peroni are the usual....
As for Ale,well I live in Yorkshire & one pub in York sold over 30 different ones soooo
Yeah I'm not even gonna start just start at the beginning & good luck if you remember a favourite!


----------



## zenfly

Hipshot said:


> Pilsner Urquell. Liquid czech gold! Beer should taste like beer and not pussy water or chilled urine.



Yes.. this (made in Pilsen)and Peroni .. I never saw this in cans.. The Britt beer I've had I liked was Mackison Stout.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Redders said:


> Heineken/ Peroni when it comes to lager.
> 
> Theres this stuff I tried in France called Grimbergen and it is beyond awesome.



Grimbergen is Belgian but it is fairly common in France indeed.
Rather good beer.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And I wouldn't drink Heineken or Stella Artois if I could save my life with it...


----------



## Adrian R

diesel king said:


> I was at the London beerfest last week and drank some fucking immense german beer called fruh.. it was fucking awesome




ewwwwwww...that looks gooooddddd....mmmmmmmm


----------



## SonVolt




----------



## GIBSON67

I have been enjoying the Mexican beers lately, Modelo Especial has been my fav!

Everyday common beer - Rolling Rock

Gotta have sometimes - Bass Ale

Something Stronger - Spaetan Optimator

I have been stocking up my beer frdge of late, and includes a couple of all of these so far...

Heinekin
Modelo, Especial and Negro
Rolling Rock
Blue Moon
Moosehead
Miller Highlife
Optimator
Corona
Tecate
Dos Eques Ambar

That's all I can remember...


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Heineken or Stella, but some friends started a mini business selling homemade beer, so I think I would go with that. 
It's actually pretty good. They have a dark one that has that toasty taste... Lovely.

I don't think I'm that bitchy with beer though, I am a little more bitchy about weed.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I'll just vote for these then (These were special editions for FC Twente, for the 2010 championship and the 2011 cup)







Gr,

Gerrit.

*And further Viborg, Tyskie and a couple of other good things, never feeling bad enough too have a good Tripel either.


----------



## Holme

Anyways my sponsors of tonight are Stella from the fridge &






Which in the UK has taken AGES to reach!
Nice it is too,neat with ice!


----------



## GIBSON67

I've never tried that Holme, I'll have to look that up at the ole Liquor Store...


----------



## Adrian R

Here ya Go!!!


This IS the shit!

God, gonna have one now dammit! Marshalls and beer..only thing missin' is tits and ass...


----------



## kramer.geetar

Hipshot said:


> Pilsner Urquell. Liquid czech gold! Beer should taste like beer and not pussy water or chilled urine.



The best is getting it on tap here in Prague from a bar called Kolkovna. It was the first bar in the city that served Pilsner on tap way back in the day. Its even better, cause they have it at the perfect temperature, perfect pour, everything. Now its turned into a bit of a chain of bars all around the city, and they all serve it well. Its the only beer I drink, pure quality!


----------



## chuckelator

Ya know, I've been off lagers for the longest time, been sticking to IPA's, massive Belgians, and Bocks....but have been recently coming back to lagers and pilsners...Problem being, it's much harder to find a good lager in the states, due to Bud and Miller flooding the market with their swill. I do really like Pilsner Urquell, Shift Lager from New Belgium (comes in 4 pack tall boys, and the shit is GREAT)

http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m52t48YDb11r5c0ao.jpg





and Mexican...I can't seem to get enough of Dos Equis, and Negra Modelo


----------



## Reckless_Life

The good beers that I drank outside Belgium, I can count those on the fingers of a handicapped hand.

I see the Germans getting quite some credit. I admit they have some good beers indeed, but they do a better job at drinking beer than making it. Seriously, they can make pils at best 
If you want great beer and if you want variety and different tastes, it is Belgian beer. There's about 750 or a 1000 different beers and new beers/tastes keep coming every year.


----------



## Adwex




----------



## Adwex

This was a $230 trip to the beer store.


----------



## Nicholas666

I also forgot Heineken and Samuel Adams!


----------



## DirtySteve

So I go over to my brothers house tonight and were sitting there BS'n when he offers me a beer, I say sure. He usually keeps Corona around so that's what I expected ...he brings me a Miller!!!


----------



## Holme

GIBSON67 said:


> I've never tried that Holme, I'll have to look that up at the ole Liquor Store...



If you like your JD/Bourbons its worth a try,seemed I worked my way through 2/3rds of it last night!
I also like Jim Beam Red Stag with Coke,it's like a Bourbonish Cherry Cola,bit _too_ easy to drink though if you get my drift!


----------



## diesel king

Ive got some of this in my fridge too from my trip to Cologne earlier this year...






Germans make fucking good beer!


----------



## Adrian R

Here is my all time FAVORITE brew...

This stuff is amazing! And you only get it in the fall....It does vary slightly from year to year....its always very good, but I can recall a couple years when it was just outstanding...

This is the original 'Marzen' beer...everyone else copies it...well..those commercially anyway...


----------



## hellbilly

Pabst Blue Ribbon, Shiner Bock, Modelo Especial


----------



## 50WPLEXI

ride4life said:


>


 
+1,000


----------



## ESPVH




----------



## chuckelator

Adwex said:


>



DUDE!!!! the 120 is simply unmatched!!! I get it on rare occasions (it is 11 bucks a bottle here) , and damnit!!! I love that shit!!! I didn't expect that a IPA would be that sweet and smooth. Much more drinkable than the 90 min IPA (which I love, don't get me wrong) Worldwide Stout I couldn't get a grip on, very intense on the palate, which I wasn't expecting. I'll have to give it another shot. Celebrator...Is one I pick up regularly. I really like that... I have the little ram things that come with each bottle hanging around my apartment!!! Raison d'etere...I love that one too!!! 

I have another few that I think ALL of you beer nuts should try if you haven't. 






You want hop flavor that will litterally punch your teeth out? Try these two!!!


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm going to have to stop on the way home and get an IPA or something with a LOT of flavor to get rid of the taste of the new Anheuser-Busch Beck's beer. I bought a six-pack for weekend grilling and noticed that it is now a Product of the USA brewed in St. Louis, MO. 

Beck's has been one of my all-time favorite beers for a LONG time. Not anymore. I'll never buy another bottle. The only way I could drink it was taking 2 or 3 gulps per bottle. The bratwurst helped, but it still had that sweet, flat, godawful Bud aftertaste. They should call it "Yeck's".


----------



## DirtySteve

I bought "Yecks" again today because the closest store right down the road only has shitty american beers and Becks, now all shitty american rice beers. The only reason they have Becks is because they were ordering it for me. Sure as shit, is says "Product of the USA - Braueri Beck & Co - St. Louis, MO." hidden in the silver part of the label so you can barely read it. 

Now I have to tell them to stop getting it for me because I won't be buying anymore. I hope they can order something else for me, but at the moment I don't know what my main beer will be. St. Pauli used to be my second choice, but the last few times I bought that it tasted like shit. Fuck!!!  ...oh, I'm pissed off now!!


----------



## Adwex

chuckelator said:


> DUDE!!!! the 120 is simply unmatched!!! I get it on rare occasions (it is 11 bucks a bottle here) , and damnit!!! I love that shit!!! I didn't expect that a IPA would be that sweet and smooth. Much more drinkable than the 90 min IPA (which I love, don't get me wrong) Worldwide Stout I couldn't get a grip on, very intense on the palate, which I wasn't expecting. I'll have to give it another shot. Celebrator...Is one I pick up regularly. I really like that... I have the little ram things that come with each bottle hanging around my apartment!!! Raison d'etere...I love that one too!!!
> 
> I have another few that I think ALL of you beer nuts should try if you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want hop flavor that will litterally punch your teeth out? Try these two!!!



I see we have some similar taste  You are correct, the 120 minute IPA is unmatched by anything. It's hard to find, and when you do, it's expensive. I have 2 bottles in my fridge as we speak, one of them has been there for over a year. Fortunately it ages well.

I agree about the WW Stout, it is pretty serious...without a doubt the most flavorful stout EVER MADE, but sometimes it's too much. Also (like the 120 min) the 18% abv will kick your ass. My buddy once drank 2 of them, an hour later he was sorry. 

The Raison D'Etre is my favorite beer to have with food, especially Italian. mmmm, I had to get a whole case. Fortunately, it's more available than the big rare ones, and only $60/case.

I tried a 4 pack of the Triple Bag once, it was pretty good. And I like the 9.2abv.

Cheers dude!


----------



## Adwex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXwYXJwWEes]GuyGirlReviews: Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA - Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz-OwjF6va8]World Wide Stout (Aged for 2 Years, 18%ABV) | Beer Review #100 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adrian R

Adwex said:


> I see we have some similar taste  You are correct, the 120 minute IPA is unmatched by anything. It's hard to find, and when you do, it's expensive. I have 2 bottles in my fridge as we speak, one of them has been there for over a year. Fortunately it ages well.
> 
> I agree about the WW Stout, it is pretty serious...without a doubt the most flavorful stout EVER MADE, but sometimes it's too much. Also (like the 120 min) the 18% abv will kick your ass. My buddy once drank 2 of them, an hour later he was sorry.
> 
> The Raison D'Etre is my favorite beer to have with food, especially Italian. mmmm, I had to get a whole case. Fortunately, it's more available than the big rare ones, and only $60/case.
> 
> I tried a 4 pack of the Triple Bag once, it was pretty good. And I like the 9.2abv.
> 
> Cheers dude!



Wow, that shit isn't beer, its WINE!! Nah, yes made with grain...but man, for my tastes anything with more the 6% abv puts it in the wine category...Lots of flavor ja, but yikes, lots of alcohol flavor as well. I like to suck more then a few down at a time..to keep experiencing the flavor over a period of time. The stuff you have posted I could only drink two or three and I'd be buzzed and down for the evening! A typical beer drinking orgy for me lasts around 8-12 hours...consuming close to a 12 pack in that period of time...

Good, tasty, QUALITY brew on a cool, star filled evening, bonfire burning hardwoods, Pandora crankin' my favorite music, hangin' with the dogs, and on occasion, a few other folks whom of course enjoy the same moments..and then bangin' my ole' lady later..

That's the life man....


----------



## RiverRatt

Adrian R said:


> Good, tasty, QUALITY brew on a cool, star filled evening, bonfire burning hardwoods, Pandora crankin' my favorite music, hangin' with the dogs, and on occasion, a few other folks whom of course enjoy the same moments..and then bangin' my ole' lady later..
> 
> That's the life man....



A 12-pack? Yikes! I haven't done that since high school. Don't get mixed up and start bangin' the dogs and hangin' with the old lady.


----------



## Adrian R

RiverRatt said:


> A 12-pack? Yikes! I haven't done that since high school. Don't get mixed up and start bangin' the dogs and hangin' with the old lady.



Ha! Nah man, I don't get nearly that wasted! On a weekend evening I will consume between 8-12 beers, typically 9 over roughly 10 hours or so...I also eat as well....so I maintain quite well. Loads of experience; know what I am sayin'? I also start earlier and end earlier...usually passed out by 1am at the latest...this way my next day isn't totally shot... I also do not drink at all during the week with the exception of one beer to take the chill outta a stressful day.

Occasionally I go out with the ole' lady to the bars...especially in the winter to have *just* a few (gotta be cool with a CDL)...I'm always on my way home just as the 20 something year-olds are just starting to pack it in...

I try to 'school' them as to be OFF the road before midnight..but they never listen..thus a steady line of DUI convictions...

I have been though lucky enough to school one of my two boys...he is 24 and he is pretty smart about being out drinkin' at the bars in the evenings...

It just isn't the way it used to be 'back in the day' man. I grew up and came of age during an AWESOME time in history...I wouldn't have it any other way and feel bad for the youngins' today coming up..even DESPITE all of this technology!


----------



## Adrian R

RiverRatt said:


> I'm going to have to stop on the way home and get an IPA or something with a LOT of flavor to get rid of the taste of the new Anheuser-Busch Beck's beer. I bought a six-pack for weekend grilling and noticed that it is now a Product of the USA brewed in St. Louis, MO.
> 
> Beck's has been one of my all-time favorite beers for a LONG time. Not anymore. I'll never buy another bottle. The only way I could drink it was taking 2 or 3 gulps per bottle. The bratwurst helped, but it still had that sweet, flat, godawful Bud aftertaste. They should call it "Yeck's".



ABSOLUTELY Ratman! They destroyed a decent beer! I could not believe what happened to Becks...I hope the entire world flips AB the bird for such blasphemy!


----------



## RiverRatt

My problem never was with drinking too much beer. I'd get sick if I tried to drink a 12 pack at once. Usually a six-pack was enough. I was a whiskey drinker more than beer back in the day. I still have to be careful with it. If I drink it now, I drink it straight up, no ice, no water, no chaser. I can tell when it's time to stop that way. I've done some stupid stuff after drinking a bunch of whiskey. I don't think I've even bought a bottle this year, just drank a little homemade stuff at the family 4th of July picnic. It'll tear your head off.


----------



## thrawn86

A-men Alan. Gotta be careful with the Snake. It'll bite ya. Beer drunk is 10 times worse than Booze drunk. Neither is good. But I loves me a few good beers.

I've been broke for the last two weeks and haven't had anything proper. Crack one open for me guys. I'll be there soon enough!


----------



## anitoli

Adrian R said:


> Drinking a Bud or a Miller and wanting the experience of a REAL beer is tantamount to going to McDonalds to eat a hamburger expecting to get the taste of real beef.
> 
> But what do U.S. common domestic beer drinking Line6 players know? They like all that fake shit anyway!!


 

It never fails to amuse me how some ass clowns assume to be "experts" on something that cannot be quantified as a relative value such as sound quality or taste and seem to totally ignore the fact that continuous yearly sales domination speaks alot louder for a products overall desirability in the market place than any other factor. Bud outsells EVERY brew in this thread handsdown worldwide. If anybody knows anything about making beer its AB. You dont have to like it or drink it but it sells better than anything else. That says it all.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

anitoli said:


> It never fails to amuse me how some ass clowns assume to be "experts" on something that cannot be quantified as a relative value such as sound quality or taste and seem to totally ignore the fact that continuous yearly sales domination speaks alot louder for a products overall desirability in the market place than any other factor. Bud outsells EVERY brew in this thread handsdown worldwide. If anybody knows anything about making beer its AB. You dont have to like it or drink it but it sells better than anything else. That says it all.



Actually it doesn't mean a lot.
There are a lot of local differences: Beer in the Netherlands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In Denmark it will be very different and most likely Bud is not a factor of any importance there, just like in this country.
Same for Germany or Poland and the Czech Republic (where the *real* Budweiser comes from) or England, Belgium...

And then we're talking about countries with true beer cultures and in those countries Bud hasn't marketshare worth mentioning except that they're part of Inbev and through that have a lot of native brands.
Not Grolsch which is taken over by SABMiller and not Heineken which is still independent and not Amstel which was taken over by Heineken.

That means that in the Netherlands AB Inbev has less than 5% marketshare and they have to share that 5% with a lot of strong local and foreign competition.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Adrian R

anitoli said:


> It never fails to amuse me how some ass clowns assume to be "experts" on something that cannot be quantified as a relative value such as sound quality or taste and seem to totally ignore the fact that continuous yearly sales domination speaks alot louder for a products overall desirability in the market place than any other factor. Bud outsells EVERY brew in this thread handsdown worldwide. If anybody knows anything about making beer its AB. You dont have to like it or drink it but it sells better than anything else. That says it all.



Ha, Budlight is the BEST selling beer in the world man...and it contains nearly 125 different ingredients, some of if synthesized...making it imo far from beer...especially if one embraces the definition of the word. No one ever said that AB doesn't know anything about beer; quite actually the opposite mind you...they would HAVE to know enough to turn it into a huge profit generating business all while selling you FAKE beer! 

The world is FILLED with mediocrity...and topped with ignorance...oh and btw...yup been known to be a clown many a time for piece of ass! Can't help it man, its my nature..


----------



## Billyblades

Harp lager! My absolute favorite! 
then if i want something lighter i will grab Heineken or Michelob just to change up.
Clipper city ale is pdg too! I tried it on a Pirate cruise at the Inner Harbor of Baltimore!
Now they have it in the stores now. Its a little like Sam Adams Boston lager.


----------



## Billyblades

Beers i want to try... stella artois, pilsner urquell. Fruh.
I cant stand pisswater beer!

I also had many good nights with Grolsch, St Paulie and for the American side Yeungling!


----------



## DirtySteve

Man, you lost a lot of credibility with that michelob! 

This week I've had both Stella Artois and Pilsner Urquell. I'd definately buy more. I forgot about Grolsch, I'm going to see if I can find some. 

Oh yeah....FUCK BECKS!!! (I'm still pissed)


----------



## trobdcso

Many years ago, I drank beer brewed by secluded monks at a monastary on top of a German mountain or bluff (not sure what they call it) in Germany. It was called Kreuzberg or something like that. I'd have to say that was really good shit. Anyone else had this, or heard of it?


----------



## Adrian R

Billyblades said:


> Harp lager! My absolute favorite!
> then if i want something lighter i will grab Heineken or Michelob just to change up.
> Clipper city ale is pdg too! I tried it on a Pirate cruise at the Inner Harbor of Baltimore!
> Now they have it in the stores now. Its a little like Sam Adams Boston lager.




Yo Billy!! This was ONCE one of my favorites as well.(Harp) Two years ago they DESTROYED that beer too!!! If you think Harp Lager is good now, you should have tasted it several years back before the green labels....WAY better....with more REAL hops flavor that lasted several long moments after the swig passed your gullet. ALSO, St. Pauli Girl (in which I believe blew away Becks) was another favorite of mine..in fact until 2002, BEFORE they changed to the tall neck bottle, porting over from the shorter, foil wrapped bottle..and updated to a more modern image of the frau: 'St. Pauli Girl' from the traditional, more classy German frau serving beer and radishes..they changed the formula as well. My guess is that they went to using hops extract from using actual hops to make the beer. St. Pauli girl TOO is a mere shadow of what it was BEFORE circa 2001.

I FUCKING hate what is happening to this world, and I am not just talking about beer. Everything is getting MORE EXPENSIVE in either smaller quantities, or in lesser quality...OR BOTH!

You guys out there under 40 have NO CLUE how much _better_ life was back before 1999-2000. The world has GONE TO SHIT ever since....even with much of this fucking superfluous technology that corporate FUCKS think everyone needs AND SHOULD buy...and the lack of INDEPENDENT THINKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wake the fuck up youngsters! Use your fucking brain and eyes and MAKE YOUR OWN decisions... (no disrespect, plz. don't take it as a dis..)

Sorry for the rant...beer bastardization gets me goin' every time...


----------



## Nicholas666

Oh and Golden Monkey is awesome


----------



## Nicholas666

And Erdinger!! Made in Germany so I know its the shit!


----------



## geese_com

New Glarus Brewing Company - Spotted Cow


----------



## Billyblades

Evverything gets watered down n cheapened. I hate that shit too. Oh yeah the michelob is for when i want to feel like i am drinkin a beer with my dad. It just brings back memories.

Any one try Anchor steam? Thats a potent real beer. 12 bux a sixpack is a little steep tho.
I dont drink anymore like i used to. I do need a few soon.
Some beer n some pussy n i will be a.o.k.


----------



## Wiseblood

Billyblades said:


> Evverything gets watered down n cheapened. I hate that shit too. Oh yeah the michelob is for when i want to feel like i am drinkin a beer with my dad. It just brings back memories.
> 
> Any one try Anchor steam? Thats a potent real beer. 12 bux a sixpack is a little steep tho.
> I dont drink anymore like i used to. I do need a few soon.
> Some beer n some pussy n i will be a.o.k.



We pay $11 a 6 pack for Coors, Bud, etc...In Canada complete BS!

I go with Becks at $12 a six. Or we can get a 500ml tall can of Becks for $2.20, they work out cheaper 5 of those for about $11 and works out to be about 7.5 beers.


----------



## DirtySteve

I gotta tell you, I'm really diggin' this Stella Artois. Becks who?........what?...I don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## 4STICKS

I don't know about a favorite, but one beer I always look forward to is my next one! (damn it all... The one I really want is ALWAYS at the bottom of the box)


----------



## chuckelator

This one is another winner!


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> I gotta tell you, I'm really diggin' this Stella Artois. Becks who?........what?...I don't know what you're talking about...



Hey DS..

Just be sure that whenever you buy it, get it ONLY in a completely enclosed 12 pack container. This stands true for all green bottled beer..

Ultraviolet light destroys beer, and the green bottles, and clear bottles as well, lets the light in. 

If its skunk: ITS JUNK!


----------



## chuckelator

Adrian R said:


> Hey DS..
> 
> Just be sure that whenever you buy it, get it ONLY in a completely enclosed 12 pack container. This stands true for all green bottled beer..
> 
> Ultraviolet light destroys beer, and the green bottles, and clear bottles as well, lets the light in.
> 
> If its skunk: ITS JUNK!




Yup!!! I will typically only buy beer if it comes in a brown bottle, or cans (some craft brewers have switched to cans, and do it in such a way as to not let the metallic taste of the aluminum get in the drink)


----------



## chuckelator

Nicholas666 said:


> And Erdinger!! Made in Germany so I know its the shit!




I just tried the Erdinger oktoberfest a few nights ago...BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## Billyblades

Stella and dogfish been winkin at me lately lol


----------



## thrawn86

Sierra Nevada Torpedo. I think my battleship has just been sunk.


----------



## Billyblades

Man,,, i gotta buy som beer now!
Stella, fruh, Erdinger all have the crosshairs in 'em ")
In the mood for something really good to go with an Ashton VSG!


----------



## Adwex

chuckelator said:


> This one is another winner!



Never heard of it, must be new. I'll check it out.


----------



## Adwex

Sounds interesting.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkbAI4adZgQ[/ame]


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I gotta tell you, I'm really diggin' this Stella Artois. Becks who?........what?...I don't know what you're talking about...



Stella's my usual pint!
18 X 440ml cans (just shy of a pint) usually around £14 in the local Asda (supermarket) you cant moan at less than £1 a pint!


----------



## DirtySteve

Adrian R said:


> Hey DS..
> 
> Just be sure that whenever you buy it, get it ONLY in a completely enclosed 12 pack container. This stands true for all green bottled beer..
> 
> Ultraviolet light destroys beer, and the green bottles, and clear bottles as well, lets the light in.
> 
> If its skunk: ITS JUNK!



Thanks for the tip Adrian. I wonder why they would use green glass at all then? So far I've only found it in six packs, but the store down the road from me was getting Becks just for me and when I told them I'm not buying Becks anymore they said they can get me whatever I want. I'm going to see if they can get it in cans for me.



Holme said:


> Stella's my usual pint!
> 18 X 440ml cans (just shy of a pint) usually around £14 in the local Asda (supermarket) you cant moan at less than £1 a pint!



I'm getting it for $10 a sixpack (11.2 oz bottles) I don't know if that's good or not, but I don't worry much about the cost as long as it taste good!


----------



## Billyblades

Stella is 8 bux a 6pack here. Been dying to try it. I looked at Sierra nevada, pilsner urq, and some others.
I went hack and in the corner of my eye i saw some dogfish but was not enthused at all with it being only sold in 4packs. Wtf...

Anyway,,, right behind those were the Erdinger octoberfest.

Once in my hand they stuck like glue lol.
Chillin now waitin for them to get cold!


----------



## DirtySteve

8 bucks is great! You should try it man. $10 is the norm for any import here. (FL)

...I'm headed to the fridge for a second one.


----------



## carnada

I have been diggin Rolling Rock lately!


----------



## Holme

Stella is a great lager at a great price over here!
Peroni is another cracking lager but a lot more expensive than Stella over here (you're looking at around £12 for 10 X 330ml bottles!)
As for the Dogfish Head,I've never seen it over here!


----------



## Holme

carnada said:


> I have been diggin Rolling Rock lately!



That got quite popular over here in the 1990's,another good lager!


----------



## Billyblades

I havent had a rolling rock since i was 15. The dogfish doesnt even sound good although the store i go to has it rated highly. 
The erdinger was 12 bux.
Next buy will be the Stella. 
Thanks guys for the cool suggestions!


----------



## dcsocal




----------



## Billyblades

Erdinger oktoberfest! On #2 now 
Very hoppy,,, nice n rich but perfect in balance! Goes down too smooth.
Not bitter like some other German beers. Not too chewy or strong either.
Everything is in harmony in this dare i say imho "the perfect beer ".
Thanks Marshall bros!
perfect like my Marshall mods (shameless plug),,,  just right!


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't know how long the Stella's going to last. I'm already a little tired of it. Don't get me wrong, it's a great tasting beer, but I don't think it's one I want to drink everyday. (2 days in a row now)

I need to find a good German Pilsner. When I was in Germany the Bischoff brewery was right down the road, I went there many times on a tour. This is my favorite beer ever!!! This is good fucking beer right here, oh my God!






I wish I could get it here. I wish I could at least find some Bitburger, there aren't many choices where I am...


----------



## Adwex

Holme said:


> ...As for the Dogfish Head,I've never seen it over here!



I'm not surprised, it's a small brewery in the state of Delaware. I have trouble finding their stuff here in NY. I doubt any makes it out of the country.


----------



## Billyblades

Steve,,, i never heard of that ! Damn,,, going from amp connoiseur to beer ")
That pilsner urquell is on my list. I rarely drink so when i do, i want something qualiy .
the Edinger is doing me justice at the moment


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Steve,,, i never heard of that ! Damn,,, going from amp connoiseur to beer ")
> That pilsner urquell is on my list. I rarely drink so when i do, i want something qualiy .
> the Edinger is doing me justice at the moment



You can be both man.  The Pilsner Urquell is pretty good, but it doesn't quite cut it for me.

Intersting fact here. When I was in Germany, when you ordered a beer on tap, if it took less than 8 minuted to get it you sent it back...it was flat. A good Pils takes right at 8 minutes to pour because you have to wait for the head to settle before you can top it off and if it's good, it's a slow process. Damn!...my mouth it watering now, a good beer, and I mean a _really good beer_ is like nothing else in the world.

...few here know what I'm talking about and it's hard for me to put into words.

Now this is good head right here...





















...oh yeah! ...now my mouth is really watering!!


----------



## DirtySteve

BTW I have one of those huge mugs that I stole from Octoberfest, Munich 1994.  They hold about 3 12oz beers.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> BTW I have one of those huge mugs that I stole from Octoberfest, Munich 1994.  They hold about 3 12oz beers.



They are the shizzle,so long as you don't drink out of them the same speed as everyone else drinking a pint like me!






There it is mocking your 'average' pint glass!


----------



## Holme

Adwex said:


> I'm not surprised, it's a small brewery in the state of Delaware. I have trouble finding their stuff here in NY. I doubt any makes it out of the country.



Thanks Ad,I'll take it off my 'look for' list!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> They are the shizzle,so long as you don't drink out of them the same speed as everyone else drinking a pint like me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is mocking your 'average' pint glass!



Love it Holme!  Yep, that's it, mine's packed away somewhere, I need to dig it out. Actually, I have beer mugs from all over Germany. It was a rule, the first time you went to a bar you had to steal a class. I don't know who made it up, but I didn't want to break any rules.


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> You can be both man.  The Pilsner Urquell is pretty good, but it doesn't quite cut it for me.
> 
> Intersting fact here. When I was in Germany, when you ordered a beer on tap, if it took less than 8 minuted to get it you sent it back...it was flat. A good Pils takes right at 8 minutes to pour because you have to wait for the head to settle before you can top it off and if it's good, it's a slow process. Damn!...my mouth it watering now, a good beer, and I mean a _really good beer_ is like nothing else in the world.
> 
> ...few here know what I'm talking about and it's hard for me to put into words.
> 
> Now this is good head right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh yeah! ...now my mouth is really watering!!




*HOLY SHIT MAN!!!**You got me with those images...ain't nothin' in the world quite like a beautiful frau serving you a wonderful German Marzen type brew...I live for this crap man! Oktoberfest is HANDS DOWN my favorite time of year...oh and btw...TRY SOME HACKER PSHORR Original OKTOBERFEST BIER DUDE!! IMO it BLOWS EVERYTHING ELSE away.*


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll look for it man, but I'm having a hard time finding imports around where I live. The only Oktoberfest beers I find are Sam Adams and that's not my thing at all.


----------



## GIBSON67

DirtySteve said:


>




Damn fine!


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> I'll look for it man, but I'm having a hard time finding imports around where I live. The only Oktoberfest beers I find are Sam Adams and that's not my thing at all.



Look harder...it usually is the last one to come out..u should be able to get it this weekend, or the weekend after..

S/A isn't even CLOSE..and Leine is garbage..

HP is the original Marzen beer that was available commercially and everyone has been trying to copy it..

Its the best man..seriously...imo of course and most others who I know who have tried it..


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## Holme

Well I'm off on an all day session in York today which is pretty much alcohol central!
I've tried to remember some of the beers on here to see if they have any,but there again I'll probably forget what I've drank when I get home anyways!
Viva 12 hours of power drinking,starting with an all day breakfast & a pint of Guiness!


----------



## anitoli

Adrian R said:


> Ha, Budlight is the BEST selling beer in the world man...and it contains nearly 125 different ingredients, some of if synthesized...making it imo far from beer...especially if one embraces the definition of the word. No one ever said that AB doesn't know anything about beer; quite actually the opposite mind you...they would HAVE to know enough to turn it into a huge profit generating business all while selling you FAKE beer!
> 
> The world is FILLED with mediocrity...and topped with ignorance...oh and btw...yup been known to be a clown many a time for piece of ass! Can't help it man, its my nature..


 
So you got any LEGIT documentation to back that claim up? Really put it up or shut up. I dont think you do. And dont point to some web blog that claims to have the truth. I wanna see internal AB recipies that i can have verified at the brewery in NH for authenticity. Prove what you are claiming.

Point number two: You really dont have any clue about manufacturing if you honestly think AB could produce ANY beer cheaper by using 125 ingredients other than the rice,barley malt, hops ( which they mostly grow themselves) yeast and water nessesary to make beer. No clue at all! Just the fuel surcharges on the additional freight to get all these "125" additional components to the brewery would make it simply cost prohibitive. No bean counter would ever go for this as it would directly increase the price of the finished product and price point is AB's huge advantage over the competition.

Mediocraty be damned, the world is full of bullshit.


----------



## Billyblades

Hacker psorr is hard to find. My store orders it every week for me and fail to get it. Just got some Spaten oktbrfst. Damn good beer!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Hacker psorr is hard to find. My store orders it every week for me and fail to get it. Just got some Spaten oktbrfst. Damn good beer!



I only found the one 6 pack of the Oktoberfest, but I found some Munich Gold...it's good, but man it doesn't even come close to comparing to the Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest. That's was the best beer I've had since I left Germany in '95!..hands down!


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> I only found the one 6 pack of the Oktoberfest, but I found some Munich Gold...it's good, but man it doesn't even come close to comparing to the Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest. That's was the best beer I've had since I left Germany in '95!..hands down!



Hey DS..it FUCKING good this year man! This is the best batch since 2005. Drank nearly a 12 pack last night. Had a great time and I could continually taste the beer...stuff puts you in a good mood...Virtually no hangover today either! The sign of a well crafted, high quality beer. Try to do that with a fucking Budweiser..I'd be barfing for a week!


----------



## DirtySteve

Where's Adrian? He must be off playing guitar somewhere, or...on a Hacker binge...or something better than hanging out here talkin' beer/bier. 

edit: Well...hows that for timing? you posted while i was drunk typing, it took a few minutes.


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> Where's Adrian? He must be off playing guitar somewhere, or...on a Hacker binge...or something better than hanging out here talkin' beer/bier.
> 
> edit: Well...hows that for timing? you posted while i was drunk typing, it took a few minutes.




Na dude...my virus software exploded over the past several days trying to log on to this site. It appears groovy now! Drank a twelver last night dude popped the top on the fIrst one around 3pm..Me and the old lady had a bonfire..I cranked Scorpions all night..well till' my neighbor got pissed and started his crying (fuckin tool).....anyway, yeah, had a great time...Got a good *only a Hacker O'fest can do buzz* on...happy and horny..nailed the old lady..out cold by 1am! That beer is EXCELLENT this year..No hangover today at all! I am going to buy a couple cases next week...You will not be able to get it after Nov. 1st! By the way DS..you ARE drinking this beer properly out of a beer glass correct?? Can't taste beer properly outta the bottle...


----------



## DirtySteve

I am drinking it out of my favorite beer glass that i got from the Bischof brewery in Germany. I think I have a pic but I can't post it from my computer at home, I'll post it tomorrow.


Yeah I think a lot of guys stayed away with the "warning". I just ignored it and logged on anyway. It was really slow last week because of it. 


Sounds like you had a great weekend...cool!  I had a shitty one. haha, I'm not going to get into it now, but at least the beer was good!


----------



## Holme

After hitting the ales,lagers & shorts all this weekend (was at a leaving do last night my mates sons joined the Army) I'm officially sick of booze!

Well till next weekend at least!


----------



## Les Moore

DirtySteve said:


> You can be both man.  The Pilsner Urquell is pretty good, but it doesn't quite cut it for me.
> 
> Intersting fact here. When I was in Germany, when you ordered a beer on tap, if it took less than 8 minuted to get it you sent it back...it was flat. A good Pils takes right at 8 minutes to pour because you have to wait for the head to settle before you can top it off and if it's good, it's a slow process. Damn!...my mouth it watering now, a good beer, and I mean a _really good beer_ is like nothing else in the world.
> 
> ...few here know what I'm talking about and it's hard for me to put into words.
> 
> Now this is good head right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...oh yeah! ...now my mouth is really watering!!


 
That is woman worth having!!!!!!!


----------



## Roadburn

I have 3:

Grolsch
Schneider-Weisse
La chouffe - Home


----------



## Les Moore

I have been around Europe many times by car, my favourite type of vacation. I have been drinking all the beer I could get my hands on. There is simply too much of it. But this is the favourite one so far.

Distelhäuser - Immer eine frische Idee: Wie unser Bier entsteht


----------



## DirtySteve

Adrian R said:


> <snip> By the way DS..you ARE drinking this beer properly out of a beer glass correct?? Can't taste beer properly outta the bottle...








:cool2::cool2:


----------



## Les Moore

And the correct obligatory background too


----------



## Billyblades

Now this got me thinkin,,,, i like a sure thing but also i like variety!
i just tried about 1/2 dozen different beers in the last month and i am really having trouble picking a favorite now! 
Several euro imports got me loving alot of new beers i never had before. I will just say my favorite beer is "REAL " beer the way it was intended! No watery shitty pisswater but real bold, brash,tasty, hoppy Real quality brew made the old fashioned way...

I no longer have a favorite brand .  just a favorite standard of quality.


----------



## chuckelator

Billyblades said:


> Now this got me thinkin,,,, i like a sure thing but also i like variety!
> i just tried about 1/2 dozen different beers in the last month and i am really having trouble picking a favorite now!
> Several euro imports got me loving alot of new beers i never had before. I will just say my favorite beer is "REAL " beer the way it was intended! No watery shitty pisswater but real bold, brash,tasty, hoppy Real quality brew made the old fashioned way...
> 
> I no longer have a favorite brand .  just a favorite standard of quality.



I may have to agree with you on that one. I can't pick a favorite anymore..I just know what a well crafted beer should taste like.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Roadburn said:


> I have 3:
> 
> Grolsch
> Schneider-Weisse
> La chouffe - Home



I don't know Schneider but I had some La chouffe this weekend. Tasted good.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> :cool2::cool2:



Damn that looks good! I gotta go get me one!


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn you!!!  I haven't found anymore.... I only got the one 6 pack. I'm going on the hunt this Saturday. I found several more ABC liquor stores around (only place I found it) and I'm making a small road trip out of it Saturday morning. I'm going to buy every one I can find. I've been drinking the Munich Gold and it's not near as good. 

That's my favorite beer glass that I stole from a bar down the road from where I lived in Germany....got an ash tray, too!


----------



## jwebb1970

If I had to pick one.....Stone Breweries Ruination I.P.A. Easy to find for those in CA, as Stone is out of San Diego, CA. Most bitter (in a good way) and among the most boozy IPAs on the market....if you like hops, this is a winner.

A local brewer (Brewbakers, Visalia, CA) also makes a very nice IPA.


----------



## DirtySteve

Whats up Jman?...long time no see!


----------



## diesel king

Just got back from Canada. Drank lots of this..






This...






This...






And this...


----------



## Adrian R

diesel king said:


> Just got back from Canada. Drank lots of this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...




Moosehead was destroyed several year back! Its still not bad, but you can taste that it has been cheapened. Back in the 1980s there was a Canadian beer called Grizzly..it was similar in style to Moosehead but blew it away...at the time Grizzly was my favorite beer..but their long dead...


----------



## DirtySteve

No luck finding anymore HP Oktoberfest. I have a couple of places trying to order a case for me, but they didn't seem very optimistic.


----------



## shooto

Sam Adams light


----------



## Billyblades

Siera nevada torpedo ,,,phew,,,,, truth syrum lol
spaten optimus pdg


----------



## Adrian R

DirtySteve said:


> No luck finding anymore HP Oktoberfest. I have a couple of places trying to order a case for me, but they didn't seem very optimistic.




Dude that BLOWS! The only problem I have with the stuff is keeping it in my fridge and outta my gullet! I do tend to drink to much when I get that stuff... Can't afford to torch anymore brain cells! Gonna take a break for a spell... Nearly 12 hour day at work yesterday..came home and sucked down two in less then 10 minutes. Drank the remaining 7 in my fridge a mere 3 or so hours..


----------



## DirtySteve

Damn, you must have felt good!


----------



## Holme

Do you guys in the USA get Peroni?






It really is an awesome drink!
I like going to the Italian at the end of our street so much because they have it on tap & it's really spot on (plus I like a cheeky Irish or Baileys coffee after!)
But as usual I'm home & having a few Honey JD's with ice,what a fantastic drink that is neat I love it!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I haven't ever seen that one. It looks like a label I'd remember. 

Tonight it's this...






RiverRatt recommended the Victory Prima (Pilsner) in the other thread. I didn't find it, but I found this one. It ok, but I won't be running out to get more. I guess Stella is my main beer for now. It's the only one I can find just about anywhere.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't ever seen that one. It looks like a label I'd remember.
> 
> Tonight it's this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RiverRatt recommended the Victory Prima (Pilsner) in the other thread. I didn't find it, but I found this one. It ok, but I won't be running out to get more. I guess Stella is my main beer for now. It's the only one I can find just about anywhere.



I've NEVER seen that before Steve!
We're kinda over run with booze in the UK though!
We kinda mainly have European lagers (Belgium been the daddy!) although Budweiser is quite popular then there are literally 100's of ales too!
Kinda spoiled for choice!
You're onto a winner with Stella though!


----------



## Billyblades

Got my case of hacker pschorr !! Woot woot! Billy blades gettin toasty tonight! Fukkin a right!!! Haha!!! 
My liquor store kept dikkin me around,,, i called an oldie but a goody and they had 5 cases!!! 

Got my case!!!! Hellz yeah!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

This afternoon I had this:







Just before that I ate two plates with this.







Gr,

Gerrit.

*That was a delicious heavy Polish lager after a scandalously delicious Silesian meal.


----------



## Adrian R

Holme said:


> Do you guys in the USA get Peroni?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is an awesome drink!
> I like going to the Italian at the end of our street so much because they have it on tap & it's really spot on (plus I like a cheeky Irish or Baileys coffee after!)
> But as usual I'm home & having a few Honey JD's with ice,what a fantastic drink that is neat I love it!!!



Yeah, we get everything here in Chicagoland... Peroni imo is 'ok'...but if you want a more robust, flavorful Italian lager try Moretti...


----------



## Adrian R

*Wow!!!*


Blokkadeleider said:


> This afternoon I had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just before that I ate two plates with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *That was a delicious heavy Polish lager after a scandalously delicious Silesian meal.


----------



## Holme

Adrian R said:


> Yeah, we get everything here in Chicagoland... Peroni imo is 'ok'...but if you want a more robust, flavorful Italian lager try Moretti...



That's interesting!
Over here Moretti is the poor mans Peroni & is cheaper plus comes in a much bigger bottle!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Got my case of hacker pschorr !! Woot woot! Billy blades gettin toasty tonight! Fukkin a right!!! Haha!!!
> My liquor store kept dikkin me around,,, i called an oldie but a goody and they had 5 cases!!!
> 
> Got my case!!!! Hellz yeah!



Where I got the six pack they didn't even have a whole case at all, the guy said that one six pack was all they got, which seems odd to me and I don't believe that, but whatever. I guess I should consider myself lucky I got to try it, but what a fucking tease! 

I'm not giving up...I haven't been to Tampa yet. I'll call around this week and see if I can find some there.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's a new one I tried this week:






Coffee & Beer, what could be better?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Adrian R said:


> *Wow!!!*



Thanks... that was what went through my head when I took the first bit of sauerkraut in my mouth... the taste, sauerkraut , properly baked with smoked pork.
I had a family dinner this afternoon in Germany 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> Thanks... that was what went through my head when I took the first bit of sauerkraut in my mouth... the taste, sauerkraut , properly baked with smoked pork.
> I had a family dinner this afternoon in Germany
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


Properly prepared sauerkraut is hard to find here in the states (unless you have (or know someone who has) a German grandma). Sounds & looks yummy!


----------



## DirtySteve

I loved sauerkraut when I was in Germany, but I hate it here. That plate does look good!


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's a new one I tried this week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee & Beer, what could be better?



I'd like to try that. 

I'm drinking a Guinness Draught right now. I bought a 6 pack about 3 weeks ago and put them in the bottom of the fridge door and forgot I had them until I saw that black beer. It's ok I guess.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I loved sauerkraut when I was in Germany, but I hate it here. That plate does look good!



And it's the perfect foundation for some good beer.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Adrian R

Blokkadeleider said:


> And it's the perfect foundation for some good beer.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Man you guys are KILLING me...sauerkraut, red cabbage and REAL German brew is one of my ALL TIME favorite pastimes... Oktoberfest celebrations with the good corny polka music, all them smooth skinned fraus serving me beer...shit..heaven baby...


----------



## DirtySteve

Man, don't you know it!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Adrian R said:


> Man you guys are KILLING me...sauerkraut, red cabbage and REAL German brew is one of my ALL TIME favorite pastimes... Oktoberfest celebrations with the good corny polka music, all them smooth skinned fraus serving me beer...shit..heaven baby...



Nothing against German beer... great stuff.
You never had a proper Polish beer haven't you?
Try it 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I haven't, but I'm game if I could find some. 

Anyone ever had genuine Czech Budweiser (the real Bud)? It's pretty good actually.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't, but I'm game if I could find some.
> 
> Anyone ever had genuine Czech Budweiser (the real Bud)? It's pretty good actually.



Yep, I had. However for the sake of the (friendly) rivalry at work between the Polish and those with Polish roots on the one side and the Czechs on the other side I am not allowed to admit it's actually fine beer 
I'm sure you understand... 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I didn't know that.

Oddly enough, I don't think they import it here...wonder why?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

It's nothing serious. 
The occasional reference to the Czech Republic as Southern-Silesia or the other way round, calling Poland Northern-Bohemia. 
There's never really nasty stuff going on as between Dutch and Belgians. 

Belgium, another great beer nation! 
_They do however still owe the Netherlands 173 years of non-paid taxes!_


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> I'd like to try that.
> 
> I'm drinking a Guinness Draught right now. I bought a 6 pack about 3 weeks ago and put them in the bottom of the fridge door and forgot I had them until I saw that black beer. It's ok I guess.



I've seen that but coffee and beer doesn't appeal to me at all. The sauerkraut and pork, now that I could get into. There's some brand of sauerkraut here that comes in a quart jar and tastes like the real thing. It's what I had the last time we grilled bratwurst.

This was from the other beer thread:


----------



## DirtySteve

What is it called? Honestly, I looked at that when you first posted it and turned my nose up  because I've never tried a sauerkraut in the states I liked. ...but not at the beer, that looks yummy.


----------



## RiverRatt

I don't remember what it's called, but it tastes similar to what my grandmother used to make, just not as good. She would ferment hers in the house in a big stone crock and stink everything up good, then can it and store it under the house in mason jars. It was good stuff. There's also a "Bavarian-Style" sauerkraut that only comes in cans and has rye seeds or something similar in it. It's not too bad, but not like homemade. I don't really care for the rye. Like the bread, though.


----------



## RiverRatt

I remember the first time I had Kim-Chee. I was expecting a sauerkraut-type fermented cabbage. It about blew the top of my head off.


----------



## DirtySteve

I lived in Korea for a year before I went to Germany and I fucking love Kim-Chi! I wish I could find some good stuff, but just like the sauerkraut, in sucks here in the states. You have to find a good Korean market or restaurant and even then you have to tell them you want the good stuff, not the crap Americans think is Kim-Chi!


----------



## RiverRatt

There are a couple of Chinese restaurants around here that have it on their buffet. I can't say I enjoyed it. It reminded me of when we used to get into the football or basketball med kit in high school and dare each other to break open a tab of smelling salts. It was that kind of intense.


----------



## thrawn86

Looking forward to winter for just one reason: Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout. Brewed with coffee too. Alan, I know what you're saying, that coffee and brew don't sound good together, but they are actually very wonderful as such. Pipeline Porter is pretty good as well, although I like their Fire Rock Pale Ale the best.


----------



## diesel king

Holme said:


> Do you guys in the USA get Peroni?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is an awesome drink!
> I like going to the Italian at the end of our street so much because they have it on tap & it's really spot on (plus I like a cheeky Irish or Baileys coffee after!)
> But as usual I'm home & having a few Honey JD's with ice,what a fantastic drink that is neat I love it!!!



Holme thats fucking great beer. Have you ever had the proper Italian one in the brown bottle with the red label? I bring back tonnes of it whenever I go to italy. I pack no clothes just so I can bring back my full allowance in beer!!


----------



## Holme

diesel king said:


> Holme thats fucking great beer. Have you ever had the proper Italian one in the brown bottle with the red label? I bring back tonnes of it whenever I go to italy. I pack no clothes just so I can bring back my full allowance in beer!!



Ha ha nice one DK!
I have had it but you can only get it (or at least I've only seen it) in occasional supermarkets for sale as individual bottles so it's a rare treat!
I've been to the odd restaurant that have it too,but yeah it's pretty rare over here!
Can't believe you take an empty suitcase to fill up with it,that's ace!


----------



## diesel king

I found it online imported, 24 bottles for about 30 quid delivered which ain't cheap, but worth it as a treat now and then


----------



## Far Rider

Coors, but only in Colorado. Nothing tastes better after a long day on horseback then a couple of frosted mugs. O.K., more than a couple


----------



## RiverRatt

There's one store near here that carries Peroni, but they only get a couple of six packs at a time so you stand a good chance of not finding it, especially if that's what you went to that store to buy. I've never seen the brown bottle.

Has anyone tried that Newcastle Werewolf ale? It says it's blood red, and it's only 4.5%. I usually don't like the flavor of low alcohol beer. IMO the alcohol is a big part of the taste.


----------



## Billyblades

Hacker p oktbr is a damn fine beer but i think the Spaten oktbr has the edge.
The hacker is well balanced. I like it alot!


----------



## Billyblades

My shop apprentice (24) bought miller highlife when i got the hacker. He kept sayin "try this,,, its the champagne of beer ".
I tried to decline but he acted like i was too good to drink it. So i popped the top and instantly wanted to spit that sour piss out of my mouth but he was lookin all happy that i tried it.

He kept sayin "well?,,, well? " i was like omg this sucks then i said,,, a cold beer is a good beer lmao!

I didnt have the heart to crush his feelings but that is some nasty shit immfho!
Never again. He sat watching me as i managed to finish it. He was like "you want another "?

Hell no...i told him my wife wanted me home to eat dinner as a family


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Billyblades said:


> My shop apprentice (24) bought miller highlife when i got the hacker. He kept sayin "try this,,, its the champagne of beer ".
> I tried to decline but he acted like i was too good to drink it. So i popped the top and instantly wanted to spit that sour piss out of my mouth but he was lookin all happy that i tried it.
> 
> He kept sayin "well?,,, well? " i was like omg this sucks then i said,,, a cold beer is a good beer lmao!
> 
> I didnt have the heart to crush his feelings but that is some nasty shit immfho!
> Never again. He sat watching me as i managed to finish it. He was like "you want another "?
> 
> Hell no...i told him my wife wanted me home to eat dinner as a family



Anything Miller champagne of beers? 
Let's blame it on youth and innocence. 
Since he is your apprentice, consider giving him some culture too 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Billyblades

I gave him a cold hacker pschorr. I been teaching him for five yrs but its hard to teach someone that "knows it all " cause they are getting ready to to be 25


----------



## Billyblades

He watched a beer show on cable that discussed brands and history. I remember them saying on that show that Miller highlife was concidered an upgrade to average joe beers. (Marketing)

My apprentice didnt realize it was about marketing,,, image,,,, not genuine merit.

I wanted to tell him it sucks but he calls me the anti -aircraft gun lol.
I constantly shoot his wacky ideas down. The ones he never sees thru contimplating long term affects of bad decisions.

So,,, i just shut my MOUTH,,, lmao "you guys must now know how hard THAT is for me lol. 
.
Im a big,,, no shit takin outspoken son of a bitch sometimes.
But,,, hes my lil buddy (like a nephew ) and i said to myself...

Self,,,, shut the fuck up and smile n drink this cold beer!!!
Dont smash his hopes... 

Then i swallowed and thought....

Yuuuuck... pale sour pissbeer.
I think it sucked hardcore!


----------



## rmroza

hahah...good one Billy! I agree, Hacker Pschorr IS a very good beer. The best....well of course is my shit!....but commercially, I like Stone Brewing-Arrogant Bastard


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I think I'm going to try St Pauli Girl again ...



And think of the Reeperbahn, old Hans Albers songs and shitty football? 
Are you sure?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I went after some St Pauli Girl today and would you believe I didn't find any?!! I've always been able to get it, I wonder what's up?

Anyway, I noticed everywhere I looked for it (stopped at 3 stores) they had imported Becks in six packs. These were all convenient stores that have the big walk in cooler with an import section that you can mix and match your own 6 pack. Well I don't know why but they all had it. but only 6 packs. The 12 packs were the new AB shit. All I know is I'm sitting here drinking an ice cold imported Becks right now....and it is good!


----------



## Holme

Evening beer fans!

Trying 2 new ones tonight,got 4 bottles from Sainsburys again,Banana Bread & Waggle Dance (which I've showed you before) & these 2 new (to me) ones-












Both are great & well worth a try!

Of course there's the usual X24 Stella's & JD Honey for back up!


----------



## DirtySteve

Looks yummy! I was beginning to think I was drinking alone.

George Thorogood - I Drink Alone Live - YouTube


----------



## Holme

Noooo Steve I'm a Friday night regular!


----------



## DirtySteve

Actually, I'm not even off work yet , but I'm already thinking about it. 

40 minutes to go!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Actually, I'm not even off work yet , but I'm already thinking about it.
> 
> 40 minutes to go!



Ahhh the anticipation count down!
After a working week you can't but help feel you've earned it!


----------



## DirtySteve

I damn sure have this week, it's been a bitch! ...and I even took a day off. I got some new toys (pickups) and I'm looking forward to a relaxing weekend, just me, my guitars and some ice cold beer. 

I have my fingers crossed that my case of Hacker Pschorr came through!


----------



## RiverRatt

Where'd you get the Beck's? Some of your NOS beers?

I'm drinking a 22 oz. Stone Imperial Russian Stout, 10.5% ABV. It's the strongest beer I've ever had. Perfect on a cool fall (almost) evening after the home team won 63-7. So far we're undefeated this season. As soon as we meet up with a team with a good pass defense, we're toast, but I'll ride that horse 'til it drops. Last season sucked. This year, even the third-string freshman quarterback is kicking ass and taking names.


----------



## DirtySteve

So I didn't get my case of Hacker, it's still on order and I had him add another case to the order, but he said it depends on whether or not the warehouse still has any so, we'll see. I did get the last 4 bottles though from the individual ones where you mix and match. They had to have had another six pack because those weren't there last week, I looked! I guess 4 is better than nothing. 

I also picked up a couple of other German beers to try (6 packs). Bischoff was my favorite beer when I lived in Germany, but I've never had this wheat one...






...and this one I've never heard of, but it looked good.






All of the sudden I'm very thirsty and they aren't even cold yet!


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Where'd you get the Beck's? Some of your NOS beers?
> 
> I'm drinking a 22 oz. Stone Imperial Russian Stout, 10.5% ABV. It's the strongest beer I've ever had. Perfect on a cool fall (almost) evening after the home team won 63-7. So far we're undefeated this season. As soon as we meet up with a team with a good pass defense, we're toast, but I'll ride that horse 'til it drops. Last season sucked. This year, even the third-string freshman quarterback is kicking ass and taking names.



The Becks sucked! It was obviously old and after a couple of them it had almost like a soapy aftertaste to it. I won't be buying anymore.

Wow 10.5%! The strongest I've ever had was 9. It was Parkbrau Perminator in Germany, we called it Terminator of course.  I hated it, but I've never really drank beer to get drunk either. I just enjoy drinking good beer. If I want to get drunk I'm going for the hard stuff. 
I'm dying to try some of that Rum Adrian was talking about!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

when I was a teenager, we used to drink this puppy all the time






11% alc

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> when I was a teenager, we used to drink this puppy all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11% alc
> 
> Try it, you'll like it!



I remember Eku... it was quite a hit back in the late 80's if I'm not mistaken.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm a little disappointed in the Bischoff. Oh well. guess I'm not a wheat beer guy. Now on to the Gaffel...I betcha before it's over I'm drinking my 4 Hackers!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ever try Leffe Blonde?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> I remember Eku... it was quite a hit back in the late 80's if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


Yep! I was in HS up until 1985. I probably stumbled on it in '84-85 & drank it for a few years religiously.

My all time favorite was a Belgian Monastery brew St Paul's, which was unfiltered/unpasteurized & tasted just good warm or cold. Clumps & all....


----------



## DirtySteve

I haven't seen that anywhere. What's it like?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> ever try Leffe Blonde?



Of course! Another great beer.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Don't forget, Belgium is our southern neighbour and they have a lot of fantastic beers.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't seen that anywhere. What's it like?



Leffe or Eku?

Nothing for you mate... you're a lager drinker 
All joking aside, Leffe were taken over by AB.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yes Leffe. AB for real?...fuck those bastards!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't seen that anywhere. What's it like?


I think you can get either & Bevmo. I get Leffe @ VONS all the time...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Yes Leffe. AB for real?...fuck those bastards!



I must admit it is still a very fine beer.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## SwampThing

Dogs of Doom said:


> ever try Leffe Blonde?


 

Dude I was stationed in Belgium for 4 years I drank it like it was my Job. Excellent Beer!!


----------



## SwampThing

Blokkadeleider said:


> Leffe or Eku?
> 
> Nothing for you mate... you're a lager drinker
> All joking aside, Leffe were taken over by AB.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


 

Definately the other way around my friend. Inbev bought out Anheuser Busch. Leffe is still amazing.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

SwampThing said:


> Definately the other way around my friend. Inbev bought out Anheuser Busch. Leffe is still amazing.



Probably correct. I am not into keeping up which (way too large culture-destroying money-horny) coorporation took over which one. 

And as I stated before, Leffe is still very good. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## RiverRatt

Yes! Tonight is an oatmeal stout night. Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout to be exact. I love this stuff! I bought 3 bottles... I wish tomorrow wasn't a work day. 

Rogue Ales

From the experts:

_*“This may well be my favorite bottled beer of all time; deeply roasted and creamy, with tantalizing bitterness; thick, smooth, and attractive; deeply satisfying.”

- Bob Klein, ‘The Beer Lovers Rating Guide’ *_


----------



## DirtySteve

From Yahoo:



> The Most Popular Beer in the World (It Isn't Bud) | Photo Gallery - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> The Most Popular Beer in the World (It Isn't Bud)
> Go anywhere in the world and beer drinkers have probably heard of Bud, Coors, and Heineken. But, according to the experts at The Drink Business, another brand topped them all in 2011. Though there are a huge number of big-name beers out there, there are only a handful of big breweries. *AB InBev owns Budweiser, Corona, and Labatt as well as Michelob, Stella Artois, Becks, Bass, St. Pauli Girl, and 59 other brands. *The Molson Coors Brewing Company owns Keystone, Blue Moon, and a host of others, in addition to Molson and Coors. SABMiller owns Miller, Milwaukee's Best, Grolsch, and 58 percent of the Molson Coors Brewing Company (it also operates as MillerCoors). Some say that these guys are so huge that they spill more beer than Samuel Adams brews. The Drink Business points out that their analysis is based on volume sales, not taste. So, craft-brew and home-brew aficionados, avert your eyes. -- Lylah M. Alphonse, Senior Editor, Yahoo! Shine



I'm fucked everywhere I turn! Fuck it! I'm switchin' to the hard stuff! I'm gonna find me a good bottle of scotch and fuck beer! I can't find a good beer around here to save my life!    I'm gonna turn into a whiskey sippin' pipe smokin' slipper wearin' mother fucker! 

What happened to the Eric Clapton pipe and slippers thread Twin?!? I'll be eligible for full membership November 10th! 




ok, rant over.


----------



## DirtySteve

Well sorry about the rant last night I was pretty smashed. 


BUT, it's because I was feeling great actually. ok, for the last few weeks I've been drinking Stella regularly. I've been pissed at the world and depressed and hating life all that time. 

Well, last night out of sheer desperation to drink something besides Stella because I was starting to put 2 and 2 together I had to see if that had anything to do with it, I bought Becks again, yeah the AB shit, only because it was all I could find that know what it does to me. 

I had to choke down the first couple of them, but then I started getting a buzz and didn't care anymore and it was a happy buzz. Something I haven't had in a while so I was having a good ole time. That's when I decided I'm not drinking Stella anymore and I was coming here to talk about it. When Yahoo opened up thats when I saw the story on the best beer right there on top stories thing and checked it out. That's when I saw that Stella was owned by AB and that's why the rant.

Anyway, I felt great today and actually had a good day at work, I've been posting on the forum all day and I've hardly gave a shit enough to say fuck you for the last few Stella hazed weeks. I feel like myself again. I've never had that kind of "blah" from any beer before and I wouldn't have believed it was possible. Weird.


----------



## diesel king

DirtySteve said:


> So I didn't get my case of Hacker, it's still on order and I had him add another case to the order, but he said it depends on whether or not the warehouse still has any so, we'll see. I did get the last 4 bottles though from the individual ones where you mix and match. They had to have had another six pack because those weren't there last week, I looked! I guess 4 is better than nothing.
> 
> I also picked up a couple of other German beers to try (6 packs). Bischoff was my favorite beer when I lived in Germany, but I've never had this wheat one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this one I've never heard of, but it looked good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the sudden I'm very thirsty and they aren't even cold yet!



On a recent trip to Cologne to get tattoo'd I brought back a bunch of Gaffel Kolsch and it was fucking awesome! Good beer


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah I really liked it a lot better than the Bischoff, what a disappointment that was. I'll buy more if they still have it tomorrow....going to check on my Hacker in the morning...fingers crossed.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

tonight for me...






10.5% alc yumm! :cool2:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> tonight for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.5% alc yumm! :cool2:



Looks good. Never had it.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Do you guys in the USA get Peroni?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is an awesome drink!
> I like going to the Italian at the end of our street so much because they have it on tap & it's really spot on (plus I like a cheeky Irish or Baileys coffee after!)
> But as usual I'm home & having a few Honey JD's with ice,what a fantastic drink that is neat I love it!!!



I found some of this today (label on the right) and it's great!!! Thanks Holme!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I found some of this today (label on the right) and it's great!!! Thanks Holme!



It's a pleasure Steve!
I was on the 'rarer' Peroni yesterday (which DK posted) in a bar called 'Verve' in Leeds yesterday!






This is also well worth checking out if you see any mate!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I'm on my third one now and I think it's awesome! I'm going back to buy the rest of what they've got tomorrow! I think they had a case, but I only bought a six. I've had more than a few disappointments lately so this is a real God send!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, I'm on my third one now and I think it's awesome! I'm going back to buy the rest of what they've got tomorrow! I think they had a case, but I only bought a six. I've had more than a few disappointments lately so this is a real God send!



You've got good taste my friend,I love the stuff!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Blokkadeleider said:


> Looks good. Never had it.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


It is yummy!
I got it in a sampler:






The company says: Van Steenberge somewhere online attributes it to Leute. I've bought this sampler before & was told by someone at Bevmo that it was discontinued, but that was months ago - maybe this was in storage still. I have seen a different package online, so I am not sure if it's the new one, or what.






All great beers. Makes you want to move to Belgium & join a monastery!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

flavor of the night:


----------



## Billyblades

Enjoying a j.fuego delerium cigar and a bottle of Heavy Seas loose cannon hop3 ipa!
Strong stuff n i like it like that 
Have a great day guys!


----------



## RiverRatt

STEVE! World Market has Imported Beck's Oktoberfest by the six or by the case. I only bought a 6'er because I also found some stout I had to try.


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome...what's world market? haha, is that a store? I've been drinking Peroni mostly since I've been able to find it, it's great!

They're having a beer tasting thing in St Pete today. I'm not driving that far to have to drive back after drinking beer all day, but they were talking about it on the news this morning and I found out about a few local craft brews I'm going to be looking for. I'm pretty sure I've seen them around, but I didn't know what they were at the time.


----------



## RiverRatt

World Market is a pretty large bazaar kind of store. You usually find them in big metro areas in the vicinity of malls and large shopping center. They have an excellent selection of beers from around the world


----------



## DirtySteve

I just looked up Florida locations and the closest one to me is in Orlando. That's an hour away at least when you consider Orlando traffic and I just don't think it's worth it. That's too bad.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

the World Market here doesn't have such a good selection, but it's in the same center as BevMo!, so I go there. BevMo! usually is cheaper as well. Do you have a BevMo! ?

http://www.worldmarket.com/

http://www.bevmo.com/

& here's the Beck's:
http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...7240&area=Beer&No=40&ProductID=2848&Ns=Name|0


----------



## Nicholas666

Hacker-Pshcorr is also one of my new favorites!


----------



## DirtySteve

BevMo seems to only be in CA with a few locations in WA and AZ. Around here ABC Liquor has the best selection I've found. 


I never got anymore Hacker. They got more of the Munich Gold in, but not the Oktoberfest and the difference is night and day. I have 2 bottles left that I'm saving for my Birthday next month unless I find some more.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

can you order online through bevmo?


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't know, but I usually don't go there except as a last resort. I'm more of a cash only support the local establishment kind of guy. I'll look into it though.


----------



## RiverRatt

I bought a 4-pack of Samuel Smith Old Brewery Tadcaster Oatmeal Stout at World Market, too. Now that's a NICE brew! I've been really enjoying some stouts lately now that the weather has finally cooled off. 

Dogs, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to send alcoholic beverages through the mail.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

RiverRatt said:


> Dogs, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to send alcoholic beverages through the mail.


I don't think so. Could be wrong, but I used to know some people that subscribed to a beer of the month club, that got 6 packs sent to them all the time from local breweries.

Bevmo seems to have an order online, w/ a ship to local store for free option.

(edit) just checked, it gave me the option to ship to anywhere in all 50 states...


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I thought you could, too.


I'm sitting here trying to choke down a Labatt Blue Import...bleh!


----------



## RiverRatt

Cool. Maybe I can find that Rogue oatmeal stout that I like so much. I think I'm going to buy one of those home brewing kits and just make my own. I've grown dependent on that stuff. I bought the last 22oz they had at the store and drank it on the way home.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been a member of HomeBrewTalk.com - Beer, Wine, Mead, & Cider Brewing Discussion Community. since July of 2010 (2 mo.s after I joined here so the rest will make sense, haha) and I only made one post there.  I realized I didn't have the space or the money to do it properly so I never brewed. BUT, I do plan to one of these days if I ever get in a better situation and can quit buying gear long enough to invest in it! 

There's a ton of info on that site...everything you need to know.


----------



## Grogshla

In no particular order my top3:
1) victoria bitter
2) xxxx gold
3) Imported Heineken


----------



## DirtySteve

Hahahahaha!!   ...my 2 cases of Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest came in!  Then on the way back I stopped a GC and ordered a DSL40C!!  


...today is a good day!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sounds like a reason to celebrate!


----------



## DirtySteve

It's all I can do not to open one, but I'm getting ready to do some rewiring and swap some pickups around and I learned a long time ago that I can't drink and solder without screwing something up so I'm waiting...but in a couple of hrs, it's on!!


----------



## Holme

Well weekly check in!
Tried a new one today at Headingley Rugby grounds tonight,my mate had his wedding reception there!






Prefer Peroni if I'm being honest,but it's a damn sight better than the 'Carling Cold' they had on tap!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Speaking of beer...I sure miss Blackie's late night posts.


carry on...


----------



## Holme

LPMarshall hack said:


> Speaking of beer...I sure miss Blackie's late night posts.
> 
> 
> carry on...



There were no,,,,,,,,,,'Ham Biscuits' at the buffet either,,,,,,,,,,,!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

MMMMM..ham biscuits...with butter....


----------



## thrawn86

Good old ham biscuit. Internet harasser extraordinaire.

llll...................((((((9hmmmm.....gonnna get me some more moonshine tomorrow......,m,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,HOOHEOHOIHOOEHOHEOIHOIEH


----------



## RiverRatt

WOW! I just found an incredibly balanced and drinkable IPA at Walmart of all places. It's Henry Weinhard's Woodland Pass IPA. Says it's brewed in Hood River, OR and then it says Milwaukee, WI right after that. Maybe they brew it in both places? Wherever it came from, it's a nice ale. Since my supply of Rogue ales and stouts has dried up, this is a welcome find. Steve, if you read this try it - you'll like it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll look for it...just added it to my list!


----------



## wakjob

Utica Club.

But I haven't tasted one in over 9 years.


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> I'll look for it...just added it to my list!



I'm about halfway through #3. It's good stuff. Not quite as hopped as I thought it would be, and a lot heavier than I thought it would be too. It would be awesome with a steak, pizza or mexican food.


----------



## RiverRatt

wakjob said:


> Utica Club.
> 
> But I haven't tasted one in over 9 years.



LOL dude, what thread did that quote in your sig come from? I may have to work that into a conversation.


----------



## wakjob

RiverRatt said:


> LOL dude, what thread did that quote in your sig come from? I may have to work that into a conversation.



Aw man, I been looking for the thread all morning for ya. But I can't find it. I just about fell out of my chair when Lester said it.


----------



## Holme

Well tonight i'll be on Budweiser!






Asda are doing 18 X 440ml cans for 12 squid!


----------



## DirtySteve

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Holme

I'll be having a few Honey JD's along the way Steve!


----------



## DirtySteve

Well that's better, but still...I got a headache just looking at the pic.


----------



## DirtySteve

I might be back on Becks this week.  It's on sale for 10 bucks a 12 and my dsl40 is about to take most of my paycheck tomorrow. I still have some Hacker, but only a couple. I wont be able to pick up my other case until next weekend so it's looking like my only option. I drank my last Peroni a couple of days ago, but you know, I think I can suffer through one week...tomorrow is NAD!!!!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I might be back on Becks this week.  It's on sale for 10 bucks a 12 and my dsl40 is about to take most of my paycheck tomorrow. I still have some Hacker, but only a couple. I wont be able to pick up my other case until next weekend so it's looking like my only option. I drank my last Peroni a couple of days ago, but you know, I think I can suffer through one week...tomorrow is NAD!!!!



I couldn't do it Steve there's 3 Stella's in the fridge so I've started on those first!
Still at that price I couldn't pass the Buds by!
Oh & if its NAD day tomorrow you could be drinking Skol (crap 80's lager!) & still be grinning from ear to ear!!!
Congrats mate!


----------



## DirtySteve

I was drinking Stella and I still have a couple of them left, but they were making feel like shit the next day, then I found out why, they're made by AB now as well...I guess they're just taking over everything over here. 

Anyhoo, bought some becks and I'm choking one down right now, definitely not what they used to be, but still better than bud.  I can make it, it's just for a week and then I'm taking my beer list and heading out on the hunt!


----------



## Holme

It's a taste adventure Steve,try 'em all!!!



(Talking of which the JD Honeys calling me! )


----------



## DirtySteve

I really do have a list and when I go out those are the ones that have been recommended by someone here and those are what I look for. My problem is not being able to find them. 

I've got to try some of the JD honey, you've officially piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Holme

It's great neat with ice!


----------



## DirtySteve

Is there any other way?


----------



## Holme

Not with the Honey,I love it!!!
If I get famous there'll be a PH instead of a YJM with a 50 year old bottle of Honey JD stuck with it lol!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

...actually the more I think about it, it might be a nice change of pace to celebrate my NAD...as long as it comes in small less expensive bottles, too.  If not I know I can get a pint of decent Scotch, that's more my thing anyway. Sipping whiskey and jamming away a Saturday with my new toy...sounds like a plan!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> ...actually the more I think about it, it might be a nice change of pace to celebrate my NAD...as long as it comes in small less expensive bottles, too.  If not I know I can get a pint of decent Scotch, that's more my thing anyway. Sipping whiskey and jamming away a Saturday with my new toy...sounds like a plan!



I'm feeling envious of your tomorrow today!
(I'm sure there's a song in there somewhere!)


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't be surprised if there's an obviously drunk mother fucker posting a nad thread tomorrow. There will probably be lots of "oh my gods" and "woohoos" in it!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Don't be surprised if there's an obviously drunk mother fucker posting a nad thread tomorrow. There will probably be lots of "oh my gods" and "woohoos" in it!


----------



## RiverRatt

Yazoo Sue smoked porter. Brewed in Nashville at 9% ABV with so much flavor that once you drink it, you won't be able to stand the thought of any of that rice beer coming out of St. Louis.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've been drinking these all weekend:


----------



## Billyblades

So far my favorites are sierra nevada and spaten oktoberfest.
Tried more harp lager and was dissapointed. It "was " better when i first tried it a few yrs back.
now im fukkin spoiled. I cant drink anything american anymore. 
Thanks alot for making me a beer snob lmao!

All this great beer made me not even look at regular shit! But 9 bux a sixpack is strainin my wallet.
I dont even want becks,,, heineken or sam adams anymore.


----------



## thrawn86

Just picked up a sixer of this. Wow, sure is strong and good. Recommended.


----------



## Billyblades

Dude... that sounds good!


----------



## thrawn86

Still waiting for their Cappuccino Stout in a month or two. I usually blow a little income on that, since it only comes in the big bottles, and I clean out the local grocer. Repeatedly.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'll have to look out for the cappuccino one, I love coffee/beer!

That one I posted above is a coffee beer - yum!

That brown sugar one sounds delicious as well!


----------



## RiverRatt

That Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout was like $6.95 for a 22 oz. bottle. Sometimes if I went in the store late the chick working in there would just make up a price. I bought it for everywhere from $2.25 a bottle all the way up to $5. It kinda tips them off when you say "Just a minute..." and go clean out the shelf. We won't be having any more of that around here. Dickhead changed distributors and they don't do Rogue. I can either order it online at $7 a bottle or buy a kit off Amazon for $50 and brew my own. I'm seriously considering doing just that. Talk about getting spoiled by a beer - I haven't found anything else nearly as good, except for maybe that Yazoo Sue smoked porter from Nashvegas. It's still not as good as the Rogue but it'll do.


----------



## thrawn86

We get that one over here, I think, Alan. I'll have to give it a go. I've had some Rogue stuff in the past.


----------



## DirtySteve

Found some of this today...






Not for the feint of heart, this shit will put hair on your chest!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Went to the bowling alley today, a pitcher of Fat Tire for $6.50! $h!t, you could pay that much for a single pint in most places, that was a good deal!

I dont know how to put a picture in my post but heres one online:

http://www.beauchampdist.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/fat-tire.jpg


----------



## Billyblades

Just had som Sam Adams ipa. Not bad at all!


----------



## Billyblades

DirtySteve said:


> Found some of this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the feint of heart, this shit will put hair on your chest!



The Jurys still out on that one! STRONG SHIT. !


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I could only handle a couple of them before I had to switch to something else.


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> Found some of this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the feint of heart, this shit will put hair on your chest!



You got my interest. What's the abv? What's it like?


----------



## ^AXE^

mmm


----------



## thrawn86

Sierra Nevada released their Celebration Ale for 2012 just recently. Gotta say, not as impressed as I was in previous years. Not bad whatsoever, but I still think Torpedo is the way to go. The C A is of the same strength, but the Torpedo is much hoppier.


----------



## Marshall Mann

thrawn86 said:


> Sierra Nevada released their Celebration Ale for 2012 just recently. Gotta say, not as impressed as I was in previous years. Not bad whatsoever, but I still think Torpedo is the way to go. The C A is of the same strength, but the Torpedo is much hoppier.



I had the 2012 Celebration Fresh Hop on tap last Thursday. It was incredible!


----------



## thrawn86

Surely better on tap.


----------



## DirtySteve

Adwex said:


> You got my interest. What's the abv? What's it like?



It's actually a malt, abv is 7.5%. I really don't know how to describe the taste, here are some reviews...Spaten Optimator - Spaten-Franziskaner-Bräu - München, Germany - BeerAdvocate.


----------



## Billyblades

Optimator had bite galore. First drink had me thinkin of Sierra nevada torpedo.

Made my eyes pop open like a kid takin his first drink of beer. I firced 3 of them down.
Day 2 i woke up to a beer bottle with a third still in it. My wife was cookin breakfast and i looked at the beer sittin there thinking drink it dont waste it lol
It was just as good warm! 

Not my favoret on the pallette tho. Way strong. Shockingly so which can be distractin.

Spaten oktoberfst.. now "thats " my stuff! Lil more flavor. Like a turbo charged Hacker pschorr


Just had Stella now. Not happy. Taste like a rollin rock or weaker heineken.


----------



## DirtySteve

I just saw the name Spaten and didn't look any further at it. I thought it was just regular Spaten like I've had before (years ago), I didn't realize it was a doppelboch until I opened the first one, what a surprise! I won't be buying anymore of it, but I do hope I can find some more Spaten. It reminds me of this beer called Perminator when I was in Germany, we called it Terminator...it was 9.0!!! I tried to look it up for an image, but all I found were other people that were looking for it, lol.

Pretty much if it says "ator" in the name you know it's a doppelboch and some strong shit!



For those that don't know...

From wikipedia, 
Doppelbock

Doppelbock or double bock is a stronger version of traditional bock that was first brewed in Munich by the Paulaner monks, an order founded by St. Francis of Paula.[3] Historically, doppelbock was high in alcohol and sweet, thus serving as "liquid bread" for the monks during times of fasting, when solid food was not permitted. Today, doppelbock is still strong—ranging from 7%–12% or more by volume. It is clear, with colour ranging from dark gold, for the paler version, to dark brown with ruby highlights for darker version. It has a large, creamy, persistent head (although head retention may be impaired by alcohol in the stronger versions). The aroma is intensely malty, with some toasty notes, and possibly some alcohol presence as well; darker versions may have a chocolate-like or fruity aroma. The flavour is very rich and malty, with toasty notes and noticeable alcoholic strength, and little or no detectable hops (16–26 IBUs). Paler versions may have a drier finish. The monks who originally brewed doppelbock named their beer "Salvator" ("Savior"), which today is trademarked by Paulaner.[3] Brewers of modern dopplebocks often add "-ator" to their beer's name as a signpost of the style; there are 200 "-ator" doppelbock names registered with the German patent office.[3] The following are representative examples of the style: Paulaner Salvator, Ayinger Celebrator, Weihenstephaner Korbinian, Andechser Doppelbock Dunkel, Spaten Optimator, Tucher Bajuvator, Weltenburger Kloster Asam-Bock, Capital Autumnal Fire, EKU 28, Eggenberg Urbock 23º, Bell's Consecrator, Moretti La Rossa, Samuel Adams Double Bock, Troegs Troegenator Double Bock, Wasatch Brewery Devastator, Great Lakes Doppelrock.


----------



## GIBSON67

DirtySteve said:


> Found some of this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for the feint of heart, this shit will put hair on your chest!



This is one of my favorites! At $8.99 a 6 pack it's a deal, too.

I think I would put in my top 5 just for the awesome deal...

Bass Ale
Heinekein
Negro Modelo
Modelo Especial
Spaeten Optimator

But I have been drinking the chit out of this lately...


----------



## DirtySteve

The Modelos and the Molson Golden are on my list, but I haven't seen them. I used to see the Negro Modelo a lot until I actually went looking for it. I need to move to TN, you guys have a lot of good choices that I can't find around here.

hey, I just found 2 Hacker Schorrs in the back of my fridge that I forgot about! ...party on!!


----------



## GIBSON67

Not really, TN sucks! Opimator is only sold in Liquor stores, and not grocery stores. We have strange liquor laws, none of the liquor stores are open on Sundays and you can only buy beer after 12 noon. So plan a head for the NFL!


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> I just saw the name Spaten and didn't look any further at it. I thought it was just regular Spaten like I've had before (years ago), I didn't realize it was a doppelboch until I opened the first one, what a surprise! I won't be buying anymore of it, but I do hope I can find some more Spaten. It reminds me of this beer called Perminator when I was in Germany, we called it Terminator...it was 9.0!!! I tried to look it up for an image, but all I found were other people that were looking for it, lol.
> 
> Pretty much if it says "ator" in the name you know it's a doppelboch and some strong shit!
> 
> 
> 
> For those that don't know...
> 
> From wikipedia,
> Doppelbock
> 
> Doppelbock or double bock is a stronger version of traditional bock that was first brewed in Munich by the Paulaner monks, an order founded by St. Francis of Paula.[3] Historically, doppelbock was high in alcohol and sweet, thus serving as "liquid bread" for the monks during times of fasting, when solid food was not permitted. Today, doppelbock is still strong—ranging from 7%–12% or more by volume. It is clear, with colour ranging from dark gold, for the paler version, to dark brown with ruby highlights for darker version. It has a large, creamy, persistent head (although head retention may be impaired by alcohol in the stronger versions). The aroma is intensely malty, with some toasty notes, and possibly some alcohol presence as well; darker versions may have a chocolate-like or fruity aroma. The flavour is very rich and malty, with toasty notes and noticeable alcoholic strength, and little or no detectable hops (16–26 IBUs). Paler versions may have a drier finish. The monks who originally brewed doppelbock named their beer "Salvator" ("Savior"), which today is trademarked by Paulaner.[3] Brewers of modern dopplebocks often add "-ator" to their beer's name as a signpost of the style; there are 200 "-ator" doppelbock names registered with the German patent office.[3] The following are representative examples of the style: Paulaner Salvator, Ayinger Celebrator, Weihenstephaner Korbinian, Andechser Doppelbock Dunkel, Spaten Optimator, Tucher Bajuvator, Weltenburger Kloster Asam-Bock, Capital Autumnal Fire, EKU 28, Eggenberg Urbock 23º, Bell's Consecrator, Moretti La Rossa, Samuel Adams Double Bock, Troegs Troegenator Double Bock, Wasatch Brewery Devastator, Great Lakes Doppelrock.



You didn't like it? I LOVE a rich, malty dopplebock! I get Troegs Troegenator, and Ayinger Celebrator often.
I never got the "ator" connection. 

 "liquid bread"! Those crazy monks.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Ad, my thing is I like to drink beer, but I don't like getting drunk anymore. It's not that I don't like it, it just that after 3 or 4 I'm getting too buzzed and I'd rather drink something not so potent. I may have spoken too soon saying I won't be buying anymore, but it will only be for every once in a while.


----------



## DirtySteve

GIBSON67 said:


> Not really, TN sucks! Opimator is only sold in Liquor stores, and not grocery stores. We have strange liquor laws, none of the liquor stores are open on Sundays and you can only buy beer after 12 noon. So plan a head for the NFL!



Yeah, it's the same here on Sundays, but some of Alans post have led me to believe y'all have a lot more options than I do here. I also only find the good ones I do find at liquor stores. The grocery does carry Peroni though and that has become my new favorite. btw, I am actually thinking about moving to TN. My parents live there and they're getting up there in age and I've always loved the mountains. That's where my family is originally from anyway. It's a long story why I don't already live there.


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> Hey Ad, my thing is I like to drink beer, but I don't like getting drunk anymore. It's not that I don't like it, it just that after 3 or 4 I'm getting too buzzed and I'd rather drink something not so potent. I may have spoken too soon saying I won't be buying anymore, but it will only be for every once in a while.



That's cool, I guess that's where we differ...I don't like to drink too many, that's why I go for the more flavorful, high abv stuff. I love to have just one with (or after) dinner. Maybe I'll go for a 2nd, but not often.


----------



## thrawn86

I still haven't tired the IPA's from Dogfish Head. They are sold out every time I go for them.


----------



## Billyblades

Steve i can priority mail you those lol. I can get them here all the time. I rarely drink more than 3 or 4 beers. I rather burn some chiba for a good buzz. I drink beer for the flavor and to relax. 

And Adwex,, i here you man,, i started liking those skunk beers, ipa n dopplebock. The first ones went down hard but day two i was good to go n they tasted better the more i got used to them.


----------



## thrawn86

I have heard a lot about Racer 5 IPA from Bear Republic brewing in Healdsburg CA. So I picked one up today post-work, and sampled it after dinner.

I have to say, I am somewhat disappointed. Perhaps it's because I've turned into the quintessential IPA snob (whatever that is). It's 7% ABV, but it had hints of the aftertaste of a Wheat beer to me. It was kind of weak. Sorry, Bear Republic, I just didn't think it was as great as people have made it out to be. Flavor was a bit lacking. It was good, just not what I expected whatsoever.

Sigh. Back to my Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Strateuphoria

At home;





On tap 




fosters, loads of that shit,


----------



## DirtySteve

I love Grolsch! haven't seen it in a while, but I used to get the ones with the kickass ceramic/wire top every once in a while. Tonight it's Peroni!


----------



## RiverRatt

Steve, almost all the good stuff here is only available in liquor stores like gibson67 said. If you do find something you like, the odds are slim that you'll be able to find it regularly. We can buy up to 6% ABV beer in convenience stores, grocery stores, etc. but the good stuff is only in the liquor stores, and that only became legal in 2011. The best change to Tennessee's law lifted the restriction on breweries in Tennnessee that kept them from brewing or selling high alcohol content beer. Now, any brewer can brew high ABV beer, they can also apply for a restaurant license and sell high ABV on tap, or any brewer is allowed to sell visitors 1/6 of a barrel of beer (???). 

The strange thing is, I was buying that Rogue oatmeal stout at a convenience store at 6.1% ABV. The dick who runs the place switched distributors and now they don't carry any Rogue beers at all. I've found some Rogue stuff in liquor stores but never the Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout. That is really strange because if you read the beer advocate or any other reviews on the Shakespeare, it is frequently described as the most drinkable beer the reviewer has ever tried. There's maybe one dissenting review in 20. IMO it is well-deserving of all the attention. 

I'm actually in a lull in beer drinking right now. I just can't find anything to get really excited about. I've been drinking that Henry Weinhard's IPA but it's a weak IPA. Not bad - it actually reminds me of the way Beck's used to taste, but it still falls a little short of the mark. It's cheap, a 12-pack lasts me at least a week and it's only $14 or so. I'm still looking for a good stout, though. At some of the prices on those things, it's hard for me to try a lot of them. If I did find one I like I probably wouldn't be able to afford to drink it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, well then your basically in the same boat I am, I thought the good stuff was everywhere up there, lol! 

I'm really starting to love the Spaten Doppelbock after drinking a few more of them and now I can't find anymore of it!!!! I guess I'm sticking with Peroni for now since it's stocked regular at my Grocery store.

There are some beers at the Liquor store I've been going to that I want to try but I keep putting it off because it's 9%. It's brewed right down the road in Ybor city, just outside of Tampa. I'll breakdown and try it one of these days, but I had short pay check this week because of the holiday and I'm off today, so I gotta stick with what I know this time.


----------



## Billyblades

Sirens,,, Alert,,, New Favorite Beer Alert...

BITBURGER PREMIUM BEER!!!!! 

I saw this brand here somewhere and i got a 12pack.. 14 bucks

Tasty! Really well balanced. Everything is there just like a Marshall amp


----------



## Billyblades

Bitburger bitchslaps budweiser saying gimme that crown bitch lol


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> ....<snip>I'm really starting to love the Spaten Doppelbock after drinking a few more of them and now I can't find anymore of it!!!! I guess I'm sticking with Peroni for now since it's stocked regular at my Grocery store...<snip>



Again with the Spaten Doppelbock? Now I hafta find some.

I'm just not a fan of the usual IPAs, I'll take malty over hoppy any day. (Dogfish 120 is the exception)


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Sirens,,, Alert,,, New Favorite Beer Alert...
> 
> BITBURGER PREMIUM BEER!!!!!
> 
> I saw this brand here somewhere and i got a 12pack.. 14 bucks
> 
> Tasty! Really well balanced. Everything is there just like a Marshall amp



I love Bitburger! It was my second favorite beer when I was in Germany. Bischoff Premium beats it by a hair.


----------



## Billyblades

I will look for that next! I was going for the spaten oktoberfest which is damn good too but i turned and saw the Bitburger.

What i like about it is its like an oktoberfest for all yr round!


----------



## DirtySteve

I should point out that I lived right down the road from the Bischoff brewery so it was always the freshest.


----------



## Billyblades

I used to live down the street from natty boh and it was always sucky


----------



## DirtySteve

I had to look that up.


----------



## Billyblades

Thats funny Steve because i did too, and after leaving Bmore i actually miss the big lit up Natty Boh sign. It would wink every 10 seconds ...


----------



## Holme

Steve! 
Had a busy week but I'm all set for the weekend!






Finally got Jim Beam Honey over here (& it's only £15 in Sainsburys!) let you know what it's like!


----------



## DirtySteve

Awesome!  I'm gonna take a guess and say it's better, but that's only because when I used to drink whiskey years ago I preferred JB to JD. Too bad Makers Mark doesn't make one!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Awesome!  I'm gonna take a guess and say it's better, but that's only because when I used to drink whiskey years ago I preferred JB to JD. Too bad Makers Mark doesn't make one!



Give it time I'm sure they'll jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## DirtySteve

Actually, I'm pretty happy with the JDH for now.  ...I just wish I could find some more good beer!


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm on the wagon for awhile. My blood is way too thin. I binged on IPA while cooking chili this past weekend. I maybe had a six pack all evening but it wiped me out. Just as well... I can't find anything drinkable around here now except that Weinhard's IPA and it's just passable. I'm sick of sweet beers. Every time I try something new I end up having to force it down. The last was some fall fest beer by Abita. Drinking a couple of those makes me feel like I just wiped out a box of Krispy Kreme donuts. It seems like everything new I find has pumpkins or blueberries or orange peel or is some crazy bastardization of beer and fruit juice. I think I may go back to Pabst Blue Ribbon. I get about the same enjoyment as those fruity & spicy beers and it's a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't like the fruity beers either and that's one of the reasons I'm scared to try some of the IPAs I've seen. Is Dogfish Head that way? I've been seeing it regular at the liquor store, but haven't tried it yet. I think it's the 60 minute IPA.

Having said that, I do like the Spaten Optimator and it's fruity so maybe my taste are changing, I don't know.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

DirtySteve said:


> Actually, I'm pretty happy with the JDH for now.  ...I just wish I could find some more good beer!



How is that JD Honey stuff?


----------



## DirtySteve

I like to keep it in the freezer and sip it ice cold. I think it's good, but it's pretty sweet so it you don't like sweet you might not like it. Hmmm, I think I'll have one now


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> I don't like the fruity beers either and that's one of the reasons I'm scared to try some of the IPAs I've seen. Is Dogfish Head that way? I've been seeing it regular at the liquor store, but haven't tried it yet. I think it's the 60 minute IPA.
> 
> Having said that, I do like the Spaten Optimator and it's fruity so maybe my taste are changing, I don't know.



I found the DFH 60 to be not sweet, I don't think I ever had the 90 though. I imagine it's even hoppier. They do make some fruity stuff, but not the IPAs.

I'm with ya though, fruit does NOT belong in beer. Though I prefer the more malty brews to the hoppy IPA stuff.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ad I knew you'd know. I'm going to try some this weekend then. Thanks.


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> Ad I knew you'd know. I'm going to try some this weekend then. Thanks.



The 60 is relatively easy to find too. The 120? Not so much...unless you're looking in my fridge.


----------



## Adwex

Actually, I've found the more hardcore IPAs to taste not like fruit, but like flowers...bitter flowers.


----------



## thrawn86

Oh boys.........................it's that time again....................



*Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout FTW!!!!!!*


----------



## DirtySteve

Adwex said:


> The 60 is relatively easy to find too. The 120? Not so much...unless you're looking in my fridge.



So if the 60 is 6.0 and the 90 is 9.0 does that mean the 120 12.0?


----------



## DirtySteve

thrawn86 said:


> Oh boys.........................it's that time again....................
> 
> 
> 
> *Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout FTW!!!!!!*



I'd love to try that!


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> So if the 60 is 6.0 and the 90 is 9.0 does that mean the 120 12.0?



The numbers have nothing the do with the abv, they are the number of minutes that the brew is "continually hopped" during the boil...the higher the number, the more hops.

Btw, the 120 is around 18-20% abv.

Yeah, it's huge.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozUXyGsorrQ]Quick Sip Clips by Dogfish Head: 120 Minu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

Here's the 60.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf-Q2okZoSI]Quick Sip Clips by Dogfish Head: 60 Minute IPA - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I got that from here... (under the bottle)

60 Minute IPA | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales

and here...

90 Minute IPA | Dogfish Head Craft Brewed Ales

I didn't see one for the 120 minute.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I don't understand the idea behind IPA beer. It tastes all flowery & girly


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'd like to taste the brown sugga & cappuccino stout, but the lagunitas ipa tastes like flower puke...


----------



## RiverRatt

Adwex, you sound you'd really like that Rogue oatmeal stout. The store that used to sell it doesn't have anything now. Well, they have this Sarnac White IPA, and reading about it, they have me sold until they start listing the spices and orange peel and stuff. It may be wonderful... I will probably end up trying it at some time, but honestly it sounds like something my grandmother would have come up with if she'd brewed beer instead of making strange pickles and sauer kraut. 

What I really like about IPA and the more hoppy beers isn't due to the bitterness of the hops. After I've had one, I don't really notice the hops that much anyway. It's more about the way the beer sits when you've had 2 or 3. It's never that sickly sweet aftertaste and heavy feeling... that's why I like that oatmeal stout so much. You'd think it would be heavy but to me it's like an energy drink. I tried to like a smoked porter that's around a 9% abv that I can get locally but it has an oily taste. Same way with a lot of the Stone brews. They sound good on paper but the end result usually isn't what I was looking for.

Why would anyone say their beer goes well with bleu cheese? 






The website info:

White IPA
NOW AVAILABLE YEAR-ROUND!

Availability: 12 pack, 6 pack, draught

Brewers Notes:

Saranac White IPA is a tasty innovative twist on a traditional IPA. We've taken a delicious American IPA bursting with Citra hops, and given it a whole new direction by adding the refreshing fruitiness of orange peel & coriander and the softening characters of wheat malt and oats. You'll notice the complex hop flavor you've come to expect in an IPA, balanced with the extraordinary bright flavor of a wheat beer. Cheers to twisting tradition! 

Beer Style: Hybrid IPA/Belgian White
Malt Selections: 2 Row Wheat Oats
Hop Selections: Citra
Color: Pale Straw-Hazy
Mouthfeel / Body: Medium
Food Companions: Bleu Cheese, Poultry, Pork
Alcohol By Volume: 6.0% 
Original Gravity: 14.8


----------



## DirtySteve

Man I swear people that don't know anything about beer are such a pain in the ass to talk to about beer! There was just a conversation going on in my office and every time I mention beers that I've been trying or want to try someone wants to out do me with a story about ButtWiper or coors or miller or some other bullshit american pisswater and they don't even understand when I try to explain about it being no comparison. I was told I didn't know what I was talking about and it 's all in my head when I mentioned Becks being different since it's made by AB now along with Corona and Stella. God I hate people!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Man I swear people that don't know anything about beer are such a pain in the ass to talk to about beer! There was just a conversation going on in my office and every time I mention beers that I've been trying or want to try someone wants to out do me with a story about ButtWiper or coors or miller or some other bullshit american pisswater and they don't even understand when I try to explain about it being no comparison. I was told I didn't know what I was talking about and it 's all in my head when I mentioned Becks being different since it's made by AB now along with Corona and Stella. God I hate people!



No you hate people that don't know their arse from their elbow but make out they do!
Hell I had one of my mates who's a 'pop' fan,after reading NME (no I don't read it!) trying to tell me Jack White is the greatest guitarist ever & another Ritchie Sambora! 
Now I'm not saying they can't play but....
After mentioning Hendrix,Iommi,Clapton,May,Rhoads,Vai,Satriani,Malmsteen,Moore,Blackmore to name a few & getting looked at like I was speaking in Hindu I just gave it a  & carried on drinking my Peroni!
Anyways forget the uneducated & frown upon their stupidity!
I my self am joining you in having a few Stella's then I'm going to crack open the Jim Beam Honey & give it a test drive!

I'll give you my slurring thoughts in a few hours!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, people are idiots! I'll be joining you in about an hour and it's already long overdue! It will be Peroni and JDH!  I can't drink the Stella anymore. It's not the same as what you get since Anheuser-Busch took it over here in the states. They have ruined my favorite everyday beers!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, people are idiots! I'll be joining you in about an hour and it's already long overdue! It will be Peroni and JDH!  I can't drink the Stella anymore. It's not the same as what you get since Anheuser-Busch took it over here in the states. They have ruined my favorite everyday beers!



Although Stella's still Stella in the UK (to my knowledge at least!) one of my mates pointed out its gone from 5% to 4.7%,I hadn't even noticed!
Peroni is definitely my fav lager at the moment,but Stella's my 'always in' beer!
£12 for 18 440ml cans is just an offer you can't refuse-Peroni's £12 for 8 330ml bottles!!!
Tastes bloody good though!


----------



## Holme

Well I've got the Jim Beam Honey neat with ice & I have to say I think the Jack Daniels Honey is ALOT better IMO-
The Jack Daniels tastes like it REALLY is made with honey giving it a very unique taste whereas the Jim Beam tastes like....well Jim Beam with a bit of flavouring!
Infact I'm even considering plonking some coke in it!
I'd stick to the Jack unless you see some Jim in a bar where you can just buy a shot!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Although Stella's still Stella in the UK (to my knowledge at least!) one of my mates pointed out its gone from 5% to 4.7%,I hadn't even noticed!
> Peroni is definitely my fav lager at the moment,but Stella's my 'always in' beer!
> £12 for 18 440ml cans is just an offer you can't refuse-Peroni's £12 for 8 330ml bottles!!!
> Tastes bloody good though!




That's a hell of a price difference. I don't know what the conversion is, but the Peroni cost almost $10 for 6 12 oz bottles.

I forgot I put some Spaten Optimator in the bottom of the door in my fridge a couple of weeks ago. That shelf is smaller than the others so I don't ever notice what's down there unless I remember to look. What a nice surprise when I found them.  I also found the 2 Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest bottles I was saving for my birthday and forgot all about!  ...jeez I need to lay off the weed.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Well I've got the Jim Beam Honey neat with ice & I have to say I think the Jack Daniels Honey is ALOT better IMO-
> The Jack Daniels tastes like it REALLY is made with honey giving it a very unique taste whereas the Jim Beam tastes like....well Jim Beam with a bit of flavouring!
> Infact I'm even considering plonking some coke in it!
> I'd stick to the Jack unless you see some Jim in a bar where you can just buy a shot!



Really? I'm surprised there's that much difference...cool then I won't waste my money!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Really? I'm surprised there's that much difference...cool then I won't waste my money!



I'm glad I've tried it but if I knew then what I know now I'd have just paid the extra £3 & got the JD!
Still it'll get drank no doubt!


----------



## DirtySteve

Save it for when company comes over and get the JD for yourself.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Save it for when company comes over and get the JD for yourself.



Well I've done in 8 Stella's & 1/2 the bottle of Jim Beam in & it's growing on me slightly' 
May have one more but I'm not going silly,missus is out all day tomorrow & I've promised the YJM a good 'outing' 
Get those valves glowing!


----------



## DirtySteve

Fuck! I just knocked over my last shot with my beer! I guess I got my buzz on now. I'm picking up another bottle tomorrow so it's ok now that I cussed myself out! At least I had a couple of shots before.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Fuck! I just knocked over my last shot with my beer! I guess I got my buzz on now. I'm picking up another bottle tomorrow so it's ok now that I cussed myself out! At least I had a couple of shots before.








We've all been there,you're now approaching 'English' liver tolerance!


----------



## DirtySteve

I pickled my liver years ago....I don't drink shit now. Oh my God when I was in the military if I wasn't at work or getting my 1-3 hrs of sleep at night I was drunk. I'm a light weight now compared, but I bet I can still drink most young punks under the table...I just choose not to!


----------



## DirtySteve

Just opened my 1st Dogfish head 60 min. IPA....it's hoppy....kind of sticks in your throat with almost a minty aftertaste. 


I also picked up a 12 pack of Modelo Especial in cans. I'll try one of those next, I hope it's good.


----------



## Holme

I need to pick up some new beers!
I like the Stella but 'there's nowt wrong with a change lad!'
Dogfish head is one I've NEVER seen in the UK!


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok, I finally got the 1st DFH down, it's very bitter and gets worse with each swig...my mouth feels like I've been eating toothpaste!  I don't know about these...


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Ok, I finally got the 1st DFH down, it's very bitter and gets worse with each swig...my mouth feels like I've been eating toothpaste!  I don't know about these...



Maybe that's why!?!?


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm glad I only bought a 6 pack. That's why I'm so hesitant to try new things.  Sorry Ad, but I think it's awful, man ...I'll never know unless I try though.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'm glad I only bought a 6 pack. That's why I'm so hesitant to try new things.  Sorry Ad, but I think it's awful, man ...I'll never know unless I try though.



Well that's us both this weekend!
Me with the JBH & you with the DFH!
Still if you don't try you never know!


----------



## DirtySteve

On the upside I got a fresh new bottle of JD Honey and I found another 6pk of Spaten! 

I'm drinking a Modelo right now, but the aftertaste of the DFH is still lingering and I can't tell if I like it or not!


----------



## Holme

Well I occasionally drink red wine & copped for this Red in Marks & Spencer's whilst getting my Grans shopping (she can't make it out of the house anymore she's 87) & it's f@@kin gorgeous!
Tastes just like chocolate AND its 15%






One for our sweet toothed drinkers methinks!


----------



## thrawn86

I'll ship you a CapStout if you want Steve. Don't know how the Postal Service would feel about it though, and UPS might break it.


----------



## DirtySteve

thrawn86 said:


> I'll ship you a CapStout if you want Steve. Don't know how the Postal Service would feel about it though, and UPS might break it.



I appreciate the thought man, but I just think it might be more trouble than it's worth. (??) I don't know if you can mail alcohol or not, but I really think it's cool of you to offer!  I'm good with my Peroni and it looks like the Spaten comes around every couple of weeks so I'm ok. :cool2:


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Well I occasionally drink red wine & copped for this Red in Marks & Spencer's whilst getting my Grans shopping (she can't make it out of the house anymore she's 87) & it's f@@kin gorgeous!
> Tastes just like chocolate AND its 15%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for our sweet toothed drinkers methinks!



I love German wines! I used to go on wine probes and wine fests all the time when I lived there. I like them all, but I have a soft spot for the sweet ones like, Auslese, Statlese, and the rarer Eiswein. The towns that produced wine would have these festivals where you buy a (returnable for you money back or keep it) Glass and you buy tokens. They were cheap. Then you just walk around sampling wines from all the different producers. Usually set up in their front yard and there was tons of great food and music! I miss Germany SOOOO much!!! Man those were the days.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I love German wines! I used to go on wine probes and wine fests all the time when I lived there. I like them all, but I have a soft spot for the sweet ones like, Auslese, Statlese, and the rarer Eiswein. The towns that produced wine would have these festivals where you buy a (returnable for you money back or keep it) Glass and you buy tokens. They were cheap. Then you just walk around sampling wines from all the different producers. Usually set up in their front yard and there was tons of great food and music! I miss Germany SOOOO much!!! Man those were the days.



Sounds awesome!!!


----------



## RiverRatt

I had to buy this stuff when I saw it. BIG mistake! It tastes like some kind of sweet malt wine! Now I have 3 more bottles to choke down. I should have bought one of the Imperial stouts. Live and learn...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

funny


----------



## RiverRatt

Yeah, I liked the label better than the beer! I'll mix it with a strong IPA or maybe get some Guiness. At 12% ABV, you can at least tell you've had something to drink; especially in 16.9 oz. bottles. Did you notice that it's brewed in Lithuania? That's a first for me.


----------



## DirtySteve

My new beers yesterday were both a bust. The Dogfish Head was a big disappointment and so is the Modelo. It has sort of a "soapy" aftertaste. (best I could come up with, lol)

This week I'm sticking with what I know!


Honestly, and I hate to say it, but the new unimproved Becks taste better than a lot of the ones I've tried.


----------



## RiverRatt

Which Modelo? If I'm drinking a lager with Mexican food, Negra Modelo is my first choice. I even like the little lime wedge in it.


----------



## Midnight Blues

[/IMG]


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Which Modelo? If I'm drinking a lager with Mexican food, Negra Modelo is my first choice. I even like the little lime wedge in it.



Especial. I was hoping to find the Negra, but no luck. I used to see it all the time, but since I've wanted to try it, it's disappeared.


----------



## RiverRatt

Especial is to Modelo what Corona is to Modelo. Tourist water. One bottle of Negra has more flavor than a six-pack of Corona or Especial. I won't comment on it's qualities as a chaser after a tequila. I don't think I remember enough from those days to tell a coherent story. I quit that shit after the kids found me standing in the living room at 2 a.m. with the 1,000 yard stare.


----------



## Holme

Thanks Steve this is ace!






Can't get them in UK for love nor money!

Thanks again mate!


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> I'm glad I only bought a 6 pack. That's why I'm so hesitant to try new things.  Sorry Ad, but I think it's awful, man ...I'll never know unless I try though.



I don't care for it either, too bitter. But I thought you were a hophead. The only IPA I like is the 120.

If you see their Raison D'Etre, give that a try.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Thanks Steve this is ace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get them in UK for love nor money!
> 
> Thanks again mate!


 
Haha, hey what are friends for?  I'm glad it finally made it and is still in one piece!


----------



## DirtySteve

Adwex said:


> I don't care for it either, too bitter. But I thought you were a hophead. The only IPA I like is the 120.
> 
> If you see their Raison D'Etre, give that a try.



They had the 60 and 90 in 6 packs and the 120 in 4 packs. I might try the 120, but this 60 minute really turned me off, lol.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Haha, hey what are friends for?  I'm glad it finally made it and is still in one piece!



I saw an Ad on one of the sheets of newspaper that made me laugh!
It was for car sales & on one of them it said *GAS SAVER!!!* 
I thought that was slang in the movies!
Its just Petrol or Diesel over here!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> I saw an Ad on one of the sheets of newspaper that made me laugh!
> It was for car sales & on one of them it said *GAS SAVER!!!*
> I thought that was slang in the movies!
> Its just Petrol or Diesel over here!



Over here we call it gas and diesel or fuel covers them both. That's funny, glad you got a kick out of it!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Happy Repeal Day!

Repeal Day is December Fifth


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll drink to that! 


...now we just need one more. :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## GIBSON67

I must say...I had never heard of Tenn Honey, but I bought a little bottle last Friday night and I really liked it, very similar to Southern Comfort but with a hint of pecan. 

And I have to say that Modelo Especial is not like Corona, it is fuller tasting, richer! Corona tastes like water after one of those.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry bro, I'm not diggin' the Especial at all. Still looking for the Negro though. 

Yeah Holme talked about the JD honey so much I finally broke down and bought some and loved it. (that's why Holme is the one of the only ones in the UK that has a shot glass because they don't sell them there) 

I'm a beer drinker, but that shit is good! I've beem keeping it in the freezer and sipping it ice cold. ...hmm, my mouth is watering, I'll be right back.


----------



## RiverRatt

Sweet liqueur... ugh. The only benefit is that your car smells better the next morning after you hurl in it.

I don't like Corona or Modelo Especial, but I'm not a fan of lager anyway. The Negra is worth waiting for. I bought some Stone Pale Ale tonight and it's about the best beer I've tasted in awhile. I used to hate beer that was heavily hopped; now it just tastes right. Thankfully I was able to mix it with that Lithuanian beer and finish it off. Now I have a great beer buzz going from the 12% stuff. Time to go have a bud and play guitar for an hour or two!


----------



## Holme

Sorry boring update on the beer front!
Stella & a few Honey JD's in the house.
We (me & Lynne) were supposed to be going out to Casa Mia's & round a few bars (The Mustard Pot does a cracking Hoegaarden-albeit with a massive pineapple ring on the top?) but she went to the hospital,had blood test,blood pressure,baby's heartbeat (told it was perfect!).......
Then fainted!!!
Still we're home now & everything's cool!
Still off to Darrington tomorrow with the lads so see if there's anything new there!



EDIT:Lynne's NOT drinking alcohol by the way!


----------



## GIBSON67

Tried some of this last night, pretty good and smooth. It was more expensive than the Optimator but since my store was out, I gave it a try.


----------



## Holme

Moretti (over here at least) is classed as a cheaper alternative to Peroni,I like it though!
Do you get this over in America-





Innis & Gunn is brewed in a whiskey cask,& boy can you taste it!
Especially the 7.7% version!


----------



## DirtySteve

I want one of those for the bottle alone! That's a cool bottle.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Sorry boring update on the beer front!
> Stella & a few Honey JD's in the house.
> We (me & Lynne) were supposed to be going out to Casa Mia's & round a few bars (The Mustard Pot does a cracking Hoegaarden-albeit with a massive pineapple ring on the top?) but she went to the hospital,had blood test,blood pressure,baby's heartbeat (told it was perfect!).......
> Then fainted!!!
> Still we're home now & everything's cool!
> Still off to Darrington tomorrow with the lads so see if there's anything new there!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:Lynne's NOT drinking alcohol by the way!



Glad to here everything's fine with Lynne and the baby!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I want one of those for the bottle alone! That's a cool bottle.



I haven't had it in a while they do it in Rum & all sorts now!
Last time I tried it they had the normal 6.6% & had the (at the time new 'casket strength') in red boxes on offer-so I bought 8 of them & supped he lot!
Made Stella seem like shandy!!!
Next time in Sainsburys I'll see if they still do the 'Casket Strength!'


----------



## GIBSON67

Holme said:


> Moretti (over here at least) is classed as a cheaper alternative to Peroni,I like it though!
> Do you get this over in America-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innis & Gunn is brewed in a whiskey cask,& boy can you taste it!
> Especially the 7.7% version!




I have tried that...it tasted more like Scotch than i wanted...I'm not a Scotch fan, just Burbon and Rum mainly.

Y'all have me dying of thirst, now! Straight to the store before going home!
And some more Tenn Honey, of course!


----------



## DirtySteve

My fridge is already stocked for tonight and I live 3 minute's from the office....come on 4 o'clock!


----------



## customwhite

Murphy's, Guinness, Boddingtons


----------



## Holme

GIBSON67 said:


> I have tried that...it tasted more like Scotch than i wanted...I'm not a Scotch fan, just Burbon and Rum mainly.
> 
> Y'all have me dying of thirst, now! Straight to the store before going home!
> And some more Tenn Honey, of course!



What is this 'Tenn Honey' you speak of!!!


----------



## GIBSON67

I'm only 15 mins from home but I have to wait until 5pm. But I might have to drive around until I find some Peroni or something new...

At lunch, I told my wife "let's get drunk, tonight!" And she gave me "that" smile, so come on 5 o'clock!...<wink><wink>


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> My fridge is already stocked for tonight and I live 3 minute's from the office....come on 4 o'clock!



Lol I keep forgetting its 8.15pm here!


----------



## GIBSON67

Holme said:


> What is this 'Tenn Honey' you speak of!!!



Ha, good one!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> What is this 'Tenn Honey' you speak of!!!


 




Holme said:


>







...or where you joking?


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> ...or where you joking?



Oh my God.....

Facepalming for England over here!



Doh!


----------



## Holme

Of course Tennessee Honey!!!
I thought 'Tenn Honey' was something different!
Aaaaarghhh!!!
I'll blame it on the Stella!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Don't feel bad, if it was later here I'd be right with ya!


----------



## Holme

Okay I'm a 'twerp' lets move on before my face goes redder than my T-Shirt!


----------



## GIBSON67

Ha HA ha! Good you have something to blame it on!


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah, the new page makes it history!


----------



## Holme

GIBSON67 said:


> Ha HA ha! Good you have something to blame it on!



I'm so relieved mate!
Talk about not seeing the obvious!!!
I'll never live it down!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Ah, the new page makes it history!



I can say no more!






Alas I must be teased to death for being a 'tit'!


----------



## DirtySteve

If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get it at first when I read it yesterday and was about to ask, too. Then it hit me! We've only referred to it as JD Honey or JDH until now. So no biggie, but it was funny!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I didn't get it at first when I read it yesterday and was about to ask, too. Then it hit me! We've only referred to it as JD Honey or JDH until now. So no biggie, but it was funny!



Oh I'm grinning & changing colour like a chameleon in a tub of tomato's at the same time!


----------



## GIBSON67

OH, I see the confusion, now...ha! I was just reading the shot glass...


----------



## DirtySteve

Ok back to the beeers! I'm planning to try this tomorrow, I see it all the time. 

Jai Alai IPA (American IPA) from Cigar City Brewing in Tampa, FL.





If it's anything like the Dogfish Head I'll probably never buy another IPA again, lol!


----------



## Holme

Never seen that before Steve!


----------



## GIBSON67

Me neither, that's a new one for me...let us know.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's local and I don't know if they send it across the pond. Also the liquor store where I'll get it from has a thing where you can make up your own six pack with all different beers if you want. 

They have a rack with individual beers and you pick and choose. I'm going to start doing that so I don't end up with a fridge full of beers I don't like and when I find one I do I'll note it.  I don't know why I haven't done that already.

I have a few in the fridge now that I didn't like and I'm just waiting for someone to come over so I can offer them one of my "fancy" beers, as they call them. They won't know I'm only giving them ones I don't like.


----------



## GIBSON67

One beer I didn't like was Red Brick Porter Beer...it would foam up every time I would take a sip.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've never heard of that one, but I've had some pretty nasty beers in my time. The most recently and way at the top of the list is the Dogfish Head 60min. IPA I had last weekend!! I might try the 120 though, Ad says it's better.


----------



## DirtySteve

I was able to get the Jai Alai today no problem so I'll let ya know... 

Also pick up a few singles to try, there wasn't as much of a selection as I though, but I found a few...

















and they had 2 different kinds of this, but I only got the original




If I like it I'll try the rum barrel.


----------



## RiverRatt

Only someone from around here would call it Tenn anyway... That was the official government-approved abbreviation back before they went to the two-letter ones. I'll bet nobody remembers this, but I still think of Bill the Cat when I see an Alcorn County, Mississippi license plate. A lot of them start with "ACK". The old Tenn license plates were in the shape of the state.

I saw that Innis and Gunn this evening at the liquor store and wondered about it. I got a six-pack of Torpedo instead. At last, after weeks and weeks, a beer with FLAVOR!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

hey drunkaholics!

did they have pipeline?

I've been drinking Stella & now down to Bud Platinum Light 6% alc - the only buttwiper worth piss... 

They have it across the street @ Dollar General for $8/12 pack


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

This evening I drank a pack of Coors light - does that count? 

I love kicking back and popping open some ice cold coors... 

When you get on a roll of drinking like 8 in one hour... beautiful times.


----------



## 4STICKS

Feeling Supersonic said:


> This evening I drank a pack of Coors light - does that count?
> 
> I love kicking back and popping open some ice cold coors...
> 
> When you get on a roll of drinking like 8 in one hour... beautiful times.




Oh, dude.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Feeling Supersonic said:


> This evening I drank a pack of Coors light - does that count?
> 
> I love kicking back and popping open some ice cold coors...
> 
> When you get on a roll of drinking like 8 in one hour... beautiful times.


Were you listening to Bob Seger?


----------



## RiverRatt

Feeling Supersonic said:


> This evening I drank a pack of Coors light - does that count?
> 
> I love kicking back and popping open some ice cold coors...
> 
> When you get on a roll of drinking like 8 in one hour... beautiful times.



Yeah, I remember back when I was sixteen too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Feeling Supersonic said:


> *This evening I drank a pack of Coors light - does that count? *
> 
> I love kicking back and popping open some ice cold coors...
> 
> When you get on a roll of drinking like 8 in one hour... beautiful times.



*No!*


----------



## thrawn86

DirtySteve said:


> I was able to get the Jai Alai today no problem so I'll let ya know...
> 
> Also pick up a few singles to try, there wasn't as much of a selection as I though, but I found a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I like it I'll try the rum barrel.


Anchor is good stuff. Steam beer. Delish. I also like their Porter.
Longboard is good, but the Fire Rock Pale Ale is the bomb.


----------



## CaptainZero

Has anyone tried this? It is awesome (I apologize if someone has pointed this out. I've been away from this thread for a while and had too many beers to read through it all)

This tastes like Guinness with a vanilla start and a coffee finish. Fucking phenomenal!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sounds good!

unfortunately out of season:

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...087&area=Beer&No=20&ProductID=27989&Ns=Name|0


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


>



I like the color on this one.


----------



## RiverRatt

Finishing off a Torpedo/Oktober mix. Its kind of like a black-n-tan without the black. I believe you could mix a good IPA with a Budweiser and make it drinkable. 

Y'all are cracking me up with the "Buttwiper" references. If you've ever been to a Cardinals game at Busch stadium, the venders all call it "Buttweiser". I haven't been to a game in ages. The last one, me and a friend took a shuttle bus from the hotel to the game. I don't even remember getting back. I think they threw us off the bus. We were in the back of the bus, where it's really noisy, and my friend was doing a running commentary on the cars we were next to, loud enough for the driver to hear. "Man, this chick is scratching her cunt! Oh man, now she's scratching her kids head with that hand!", etc... That's the one good thing about Budweiser... after 10 or 15, they don't taste too bad.


----------



## thrawn86

I gotta admit: On a super hot day, the average ice-cold Coors Light is hard to top. And I mean 'Hot' as in what Longhair and I experience: 110'F+. Then, drinking the Rockies is pretty refreshing. 

Beyond that, forget the water and drink the top stuff.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

where are you located? sounds like here.


----------



## thrawn86

I'm Far Nor Cal. Other end of the Central Valley.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ok, I'm ½ way between LA & Palm Springs, San Diego & Barstow. My weather is on par w/ Palm Springs, we get 110-120º for a good part of the summer. Other than towards Death Valley, I didn't know that Central CA got that hot. My dad lives in Stockton & they are usually 10º cooler all summer long.


----------



## Holme

Well went to Horsforth last night with the lads & was absolutely wazzed!
Tried a few different ales & what have you but the star of the show was 'Kwak' 8.4%,on tap & very odd glass/holder combination (so you don't warm up the beer with your hand!)


----------



## Adwex

Holme said:


> Well went to Horsforth last night with the lads & was absolutely wazzed!
> Tried a few different ales & what have you but the star of the show was 'Kwak' 8.4%,on tap & very odd glass/holder combination (so you don't warm up the beer with your hand!)



Cutting edge beer drinking technology. I love it.

Cool looking glass too.


----------



## 2203xman

No secret that I'm not drinking these days,but when I was, I would search out some Lennie's red.Lenenkugel(spelling?)...Reminded me of my homebrew.


----------



## DirtySteve

I bought some Henninger today. For some reason there are no photos I can download. It's a lot like Bitburger I think. It's imported from Frankfort Germany. I just opened the first one, it's not cold enough yet, but I can tell it's good!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Well went to Horsforth last night with the lads & was absolutely wazzed!
> Tried a few different ales & what have you but the star of the show was 'Kwak' 8.4%,on tap & very odd glass/holder combination (so you don't warm up the beer with your hand!)



I'm pretty sure I drank beer out of one of those when I was in Germany. That's awesome head man, my mouth is watering!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'm pretty sure I drank beer out of one of those when I was in Germany. That's awesome head man, my mouth is watering!



The thing that made me laugh Steve is my mate was working in Dubai when he first tried 'Kwak' so it's understandable with the glass/keep it cool set up....
December in UK is colder than a witches tit so if you went outside for a cig for 5 mins it'd be back on - temps regardless!!!
Still a cool & different take on how beer is served & a strong but tasty one for you to try if you see it whilst you're out & about!


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I've never tried "that" but I have had beer in a glass like that. I think I'm missing something tonight.  I'm hammered though, see how cool I am when I'm drunk. laid back is where it's at. :cool2:


----------



## Micky

Switchback is the new fave around here lately.
$53 for a 12-pack of 24oz. bottles...


----------



## DBi5

This week my weapons of choice have been Peroni and/or Desperados.


----------



## DirtySteve

DBI5 said:


> This week my weapons of choice have been Peroni and/or Desperados.



Peroni is a constant in my fridge lately. Good stuff!


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow, I just opened this Innis & Gunn Oak barrel I got last week and man I could get in trouble with this stuff. It's 6.6% and I just want to guzzle it. It's good! DirtySteve approved.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Wow, I just opened this Innis & Gunn Oak barrel I got last week and man I could get in trouble with this stuff. It's only 6.6%, but I just want to guzzle it. It's good! DirtySteve approved.



Beware the cask strength if you find any!!!

:Ohno:


----------



## DirtySteve

It has a hint of whiskey flavor, but not strong. At first swig I thought it was kind of flat, but after a couple more it's just smooth with an interesting flavor. I like it, but I like whiskey. They have a rum one too I'm going to try now that I know I like this one.


----------



## Holme

I've found a picture of the Cask Strenth!






I need to try the others myself!


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha, I didn't know what you meant by that, but I didn't want to sound stupid! 

...haven't seen that one.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Haha, I didn't know what you meant by that, but I didn't want to sound stupid!
> 
> ...haven't seen that one.



I'm not even sure if they still do it,it was around 4 years ago when I last had it!
I'll check next time I'm in Sainsburys (& then get wazzed!)


----------



## DirtySteve

Whew, that went straight to my head. I got a 4 beer buzz on just 2. :cool2:


----------



## RiverRatt

I've been sipping on Sierra Nevada lately. Pretty good stuff if you like IPA. I was talking to a chick who works in that one store in town that had all the good stuff for awhile. They should have Rogue back in by the first of the year. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they get the Shakespeare back in. 

What is the Innis and Gunn like? I want to know what I'm getting into before I try it. I have some Anchor Steam to try. Not tonight though. I made baked ziti and we've wiped out a big bottle of Mondavi Pinot Noir. Red wine is about as strong as I go now.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

they don't have it anywhere around here...


----------



## thrawn86

The Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout is in season.....woohoo! They've also got Brown Shugga out at this time. But aside from that, Sierra Nevada has Celebration Ale in full swing. That was, Once Upon A Stein naughty my favorite seasonal brew. No longer......

Sierra Nevada started producing Ruthless Rye IPA, and they will release it in January. This stuff is great if you're an IPA drinker. The flavor is sure to surprise you. I was hooked last year, and shall be again.


----------



## Holme

RiverRatt said:


> I've been sipping on Sierra Nevada lately. Pretty good stuff if you like IPA. I was talking to a chick who works in that one store in town that had all the good stuff for awhile. They should have Rogue back in by the first of the year. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they get the Shakespeare back in.
> 
> What is the Innis and Gunn like? I want to know what I'm getting into before I try it. I have some Anchor Steam to try. Not tonight though. I made baked ziti and we've wiped out a big bottle of Mondavi Pinot Noir. Red wine is about as strong as I go now.



This is the story of how Innis & Gunn was accidentally invented!

Innis and Gunn was born by accident. A fantastic, delicious accident.
It all began when a famous whisky distiller contacted Master Brewer Dougal Sharp to tell him
that they wanted to produce an ale-finished whisky. Many other brewers and distillers had tried to make ale finished whisky but none had succeeded. Dougal proposed a special recipe and a special technique. He created a unique ale to impart a smooth, beery character to the oak barrels. This would in turn flavour the maturing whisky. The distillers were delighted that the process worked and the resulting Ale Cask reserve Whisky was a real success.
It was only many months later, after thousands of gallons of beer had been used to season the oak barrels (then tragically, thrown away), that Dougal received a call that would change everything.
“You have got to taste this beer that we are pouring away. The workers have sampled it and they say it tastes absolutely delicious,”
They were right. The first tasting of this ‘oak barrel’ beer was an unforgettable moment – it was delicious, and had a flavour unlike any beer Dougal had ever tasted. It had been completely transformed by its time in the special barrels used at the distillery.
And it wasn’t just Dougal who thought something special had been discovered. At the brewery tasting panel the beer scored an unprecedented nine out of nine!
Now, Dougal believed so strongly in the potential of this unique discovery that he promptly quit his job so that he could concentrate on perfecting the process and bringing Innis & Gunn to market.
In short he demonstrated himself what he could see in the beer, real character.
What followed was one whole year of long days and late nights, all in the name of refining and perfecting this pioneer beer.
When the launch finally came, a whole new oak aged beer style was born. Beer drinkers loved the delicious flavour and so did beer judges who showered Innis & Gunn with awards.
From then on we have been travelling the world introducing as many people as possible to the unique flavour of our oak aged beer.
But that isn’t the end of the story. In fact Innis & Gunn Original was only the beginning. More beers of character now regularly join the Innis & Gunn family. You can find out all about these in ‘The Range’ section of this site. And it’s even available on draught now too.
So there you have it, the story of Innis & Gunn. An inspiring tale of one man who showed his character in the quest for a beer that would reveal a unique character all of it’s own.
And now it’s the choice of drinkers of character too.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's kind of hard to describe the flavor. It's a little like a doppelbock, but it's got a mild whiskey flavor to it. I really liked it, I'll be buying more.


----------



## DirtySteve

Innis & Gunn Rum Cask! Fantastic!!!


----------



## RiverRatt

I have had my fridge stocked with Rogue dry-hopped St. Rogue Red Ale, Harpoon IPA, Sierra Nevada Torpedo, Anchor Steam, and something else I can't remember offhand. The IPA's are about gone but I still have the Anchor Steam. Man, that Harpoon is a good IPA!


----------



## DirtySteve

I almost bought some Harpoon today, but I passed. After the IPAs I've tried I'm totally turn off on them. Do they all taste like toothpaste, or just the ones I tried?  I have some Henninger Premium (imported from Germany) in 16oz cans, it's pretty good....and I have some Peroni, some Innis & Gunn Rum cask and one bottle of Hacker Schorr Oktoberfest that I forgot about on my birthday last month so I'm saving it for new years. 

I also have a fresh bottle of JD Honey, a bottle of Chivas Regal 12 year old Scotch, a jar of cherries and I filled the ice trays....I'm all set for a few days off!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Steve, I blame you for getting drunk tonight...

That Jack w/ honey liquor looked so tasty... (gulp, gulp, gulp) (glug, glug, glug) 

Yummy!



That & the recommendation for the Cappuccino Stout (thrawn), I'm pretty buzzed right now...

I had a good jam tonight revisiting some old tunes I used to play.

I'm really wanting for that Innis & Gunn...


----------



## thrawn86

Dogs of Doom said:


> Steve, I blame you for getting drunk tonight...
> 
> That Jack w/ honey liquor looked so tasty... (gulp, gulp, gulp) (glug, glug, glug)
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> That & the recommendation for the Cappuccino Stout (thrawn), I'm pretty buzzed right now...
> 
> I had a good jam tonight revisiting some old tunes I used to play.
> 
> I'm really wanting for that Innis & Gunn...



lols, did you find Lagunitas down there? Coolness.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thrawn86 said:


> lols, did you find Lagunitas down there? Coolness.


yep, I have a BevMo! close by & there are many of them wherever I seem to go.

https://www.bevmo.com/

https://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductL...ll&Nty=1&D=lagunitas&Ntk=All&Dx=mode+matchall

I tried the IPA & am not a fan of flower piss tasting beer. When I opened this one up, I smelled the flowery aroma & was thinking oh fuck!, but then when I tasted it, the coffee was bold & no flower piss flavor. 

I wish I could have gotten some Lene Octoberfest, to try out their coffee brew, but I couldn't find any...

They still haven't carried the brown sugar brew yet...

There's a couple Hawaiian brews that are coffee flavored that are decent. Kona makes Pipeline, which I like & Maui makes one, Coconut Porter, but they only can it (& argue it's merits) & it seems a little flat. Rich, robust flavor, but not very frothy.


----------



## thrawn86

Coconut and beer don't mix. I bought a sixer of them a while back and gave most away.


----------



## RiverRatt

Alright Steve, I have a bottle of Innis & Gunn oak barrel cooling in the fridge as we speak. Sediment is normal for this beer, correct? The dude at the liquor store picked up the bottle and said, "Hey man, you might want to pick up another bottle of this stuff. This one's ruin't." I told him it was probably unfiltered and that the stuff he was seeing was just sediment, but now I want to make sure before I pass judgement.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

where do you guys get it?


----------



## RiverRatt

In Tennessee, they can't sell beer above 6% ABV in convenience stores. It has to be sold in the package liquor stores. There's one store in town that sells it, and they only have the oak barrel version. They have it in quarts and in a 4x12oz. pack. The quart was under $6 so I thought I'd give it a try. It's not a full quart, it's 29.5 fl.oz. 

I'm looking forward to trying it out, but it's going to have to be some other night. I'm doing my industrial-size marinara and meatball Saturday night meal on Thursday. We have my wife's sister and her husband and kid coming in from Little Rock for Christmas this weekend, so I bumped Saturday night up to Thursday night. If you can't guess, I love major holidays. It's a buttload of fun to have a CPA and an Arkansas government employee come around 3 holidays a year and flaunt their big-city ways in front of us Tennessee hicks. I used to refer to her as my bitch-in-law, but that doesn't quite do her justice (or bitches in general). It's like transcendental bitchiness. I am a bitch, therefore I am-kinda attitude. She'll make up some recipe that is a new way to torture a pumpkin, and cover it in cream cheese so we hicks will eat it. Apparently some creature named Paula Deen authors cookbooks for just such an occasion (I thought she was saying 'Polydene' until my wife set me straight).


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I googled around & looked in all the places & can't find a trace of it in CA anywhere.


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Alright Steve, I have a bottle of Innis & Gunn oak barrel cooling in the fridge as we speak. Sediment is normal for this beer, correct? The dude at the liquor store picked up the bottle and said, "Hey man, you might want to pick up another bottle of this stuff. This one's ruin't." I told him it was probably unfiltered and that the stuff he was seeing was just sediment, but now I want to make sure before I pass judgement.



Hmmm, I don't know man. I don't have any left so I can't go look, but I sure don't remember any sediment. I think I would have noticed that.


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> where do you guys get it?



I found it at a Liquor store (ABC Liquor). I would try the bigger liquor stores.


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> Hmmm, I don't know man. I don't have any left so I can't go look, but I sure don't remember any sediment. I think I would have noticed that.



Great. I have a rotten $6 bottle of beer in my fridge.

It's not that bad really, just a little cloudy patch at the bottom of the bottle. These are well-hopped I hope?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Marshall 50 Year Old - Smokehead Whisky Shop


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Great. I have a rotten $6 bottle of beer in my fridge.
> 
> It's not that bad really, just a little cloudy patch at the bottom of the bottle. These are well-hopped I hope?



I'll be picking some more up tomorrow so I'll look at it better, but I don't remember it even being cloudy.


----------



## GIBSON67

Damn, I don't like Scotch but I'd love to have a bottle of that... Nice one, Dogs!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Alan, this is the one you want anyway, to me it's way better than the original...


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Being from I'z at ... never heard of this beer. I'd try it based on these ads alone!

Cheers, Barrie.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-OoNwHKUcM]Hottest girls in the world brewing beer ! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dn7u5XvupSU]Funny Tui(New Zealand) beer ad #2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

... or maybe even this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjl5_vDfiuM&feature=endscreen&NR=1]BEST BEER Commercial (advertisement) EVER! PURE BLONDE PURE BLONDE!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm trying this one today...






I also got more of the rum cask and a bottle of Breckenridge Vanilla Porter to try.


----------



## Holme

Just on the HJD & Peroni Steve!
Tried some Duvel on tap in town the other night which was good!
Nothing really new to report though!
Hope you've had a good Christmas mate!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm glad Christmas is over...how was yours? It was really weird this year and didn't seem like christmas at all. I'm looking forward to the new year and new GAS, lol! 

I just poured the Spiced rum finish and it's awesome. I don't know which is better, this one or the Rum Cask. I like them both a lot more than the original. Man i wish it wasn't so expensive, I love this stuff!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'm glad Christmas is over...how was yours? It was really weird this year and didn't seem like christmas at all. I'm looking forward to the new year and new GAS, lol!
> 
> I just poured the Spiced rum finish and it's awesome. I don't know which is better, this one or the Rum Cask. I like them both a lot more than the original. Man i wish it wasn't so expensive, I love this stuff!



So so Steve!
Grans in hospital with a broken hip so was there Christmas Eve & now have a few nursing homes to look at for her to go in.
Lynne's due in 2 months so have been buying cots,prams etc etc.
Just seem to have been non stop 'seeing to things!'
Still that's the cards I'm dealt so I'm playing 'em!

As for the Rum Cask you've got me curious!
I must try them!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> So so Steve!
> Grans in hospital with a broken hip so was there Christmas Eve & now have a few nursing homes to look at for her to go in.
> Lynne's due in 2 months so have been buying cots,prams etc etc.
> Just seem to have been non stop 'seeing to things!'
> Still that's the cards I'm dealt so I'm playing 'em!
> 
> As for the Rum Cask you've got me curious!
> I must try them!!!



Sorry to hear man, hang in there and I hope it smooths out for you soon! 

After a glass of it I can say that the Rum Cask is better than the Spiced to me. I think it's the only one I'll buy from here on out.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry to hear man, hang in there and I hope it smooths out for you soon!
> 
> After a glass of it I can say that the Rum Cask is better than the Spiced to me. I think it's the only one I'll buy from here on out.



Ah it'll be right mate!
Next time im in Sainsbury im getting some Rum Cask!
Gotta be tried!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Let us not have this derail into a liquor thread!
I'll be having these tonight... (among others)







Gr,

Gerrit.

*And the only people on earth who can make whisky are the Scots anyway!


----------



## diesel king

I'm gettin shit tanked on these tonight!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

diesel king said:


> I'm gettin shit tanked on these tonight!



Now, that gets me interested. Have to get some of that.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## IbanezMark

I just had some Innis & Gunn oak barrel the other week. It was great!


----------



## diesel king

Blokkadeleider said:


> Now, that gets me interested. Have to get some of that.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



It ain't the best lager I've ever had but its called bastard lager for fucks sake so I had to have me some!


----------



## chuckelator

Blokkadeleider said:


> *And the only people on earth who can make whisky are the Scots anyway!



I'm a bourbon man myself.







Have some of this chilled and tell me it's not smooth as butter!


----------



## pat kopecky

I'm easy, Bud Light & a bowl of pretzels.


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm complicated. Right now, I'm drinking Rogue Dead Guy Ale with a bowl of my infamous bison chili, topped off with a Mexican queso blend, sour cream, homemade salsa, and a generous splash of Yucatan Sunshine habanero sauce. I've got a big sack of Calidad tortilla chips to go with it.


----------



## thrawn86

I'm somewhere in between. Ruthless Rye IPA, fire roasted tomato and olive oil Triscuits.


----------



## Holme

Right fuck it,I'm still off work till next week,couple of my mates off-12'o'clock start down the pub!
I'll report if I see anything new (or can just plain see by the end of it!)


----------



## RiverRatt

Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout in da hizouse! I found two bottles today in my favorite store at just under $6 per 22oz. bottle. 

I'd fill my fridge with this stuff if I could afford to.


----------



## Adwex

Haven't been to the beer store in a while, so lately my favorite beer is tequila.

My buddy Jose Cuervo recommended it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Looks like the party's over for me for a while. I need to come up with some cash quick and my amp hasn't sold so I have to cut back on things. I guess I'm going to be drinking becks again for a while. At 10 bucks a 12 pack it's going to have to do and it's still better than all the other AB bull shit.


----------



## Holme

Well fuck all to report other than Stella JD & some single malt whiskey!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh well, nothing wrong with sticking to what you know!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Oh well, nothing wrong with sticking to what you know!



I'm pretty wazzed Steve!
Still I'll be up 8am & ready to rock!


----------



## DirtySteve

That's all that matters. Hell yeah!!


----------



## thrawn86

Adwex said:


> Haven't been to the beer store in a while, so lately my favorite beer is tequila.
> 
> My buddy Jose Cuervo recommended it.



Your buddy is a jerk.


----------



## Adwex

thrawn86 said:


> Your buddy is a jerk.



Yeah, but he can kick my ass.


----------



## DirtySteve

He kicked my ass about 15 years ago. It's ok, I get along with Two Fingers much better anyway.


----------



## RiverRatt

Yeah, Jose Cuervo ain't no friend of mine. He did me way wrong once. Never again.

I'll stick to this


----------



## DirtySteve

That looks good. I haven't seen that one, but I have seen an Oatmeal Stout. What does it compare to? I'm scared to try it after my IPA experience.


----------



## RiverRatt

If you like stout, it's one of the best I've had. If you've ever tried Sam Smith's Oatmeal Stout IMO it's a lot better than that. It's not too hopped for me, but I'm getting a taste for the IPA-style beers so it's hard to say whether or not you'd like it. Try a bottle if you run across it. I know what you mean about being broke. I will have to live off my Christmas whiskeys for a few days too.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man, now I don't feel like I need to be in a hurry to try it, lol. I just finished the Vanilla Porter I bought last weekend. It wasn't bad, but it didn't blow me away either. 

...and I don't know why but I forgot to come back and say, but when I tried the Ennis & Gunn Spiced Rum last week I posted (while I was drinking it) that it wasn't as good as the Rum Cask, well I was wrong...I had a Rum Cask right after it and it wasn't even close. The Spiced rum barrel was better. So out of the 3 I've my order of preference is, 1. Spiced Rum Barrel, 2. Rum Cask and 3. Original.


----------



## RiverRatt

I really didn't like that Innis & Gunn oak barrel. I couldn't get any real flavor from it, just a sweet aftertaste. I haven't really cared for any barrell beer before that though, so it wasn't a real shock.

What vanilla porter did you try? I saw some Leinenkugel Vanilla Porter last weekend and almost bought it but I went with Dead Guy Ale instead. I finished off some Samuel Adams Latitude 48 IPA. You should probably steer clear of that one. 

Thrawn: Beer and triscuits? Really? That sounds like stoner food.


----------



## DirtySteve

Breckenridge. I wasn't bad, but it had what I refer to as (because I don't know how else to describe it) a little bit of a burnt taste. Haha, yeah I'm nit pickin'.  It was good.

As for your experience with the I&G, I think you got a bad bottle if it was cloudy and I wouldn't judge it by that.

You said, "I couldn't get any real flavor from it, just a sweet aftertaste" and that's why I think that. It sounds to me like it was old and flat. You should see if they can order some, then when it comes you'll know it's good, but see if they can order the spiced rum barrel.


----------



## Holme

Well tonight I'm on 




We were given a crate when we broke up from work....
Meh...it's alright for free but I wouldn't buy it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah I've never liked it much either. 

What's up Holme?!  I'm just getting ready to have a shot and open a cold one. I'm drinking becks today so I have a feeling there will be quite a few shots before it's over, lol! I can suffer through it though...the payoff is going to be huge!!!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah I've never liked it much either.
> 
> What's up Holme?!  I'm just getting ready to have a shot and open a cold one. I'm drinking becks today so I have a feeling there will be quite a few shots before it's over, lol! I can suffer through it though...the payoff is going to be huge!!!



Alright mate!

Pretty chilled & pleased after all the running around to hospital & homes over the holidays it's looking like my Grans getting into the Nursing Home we wanted 5 mins walk from where I live!

Anyways I'm feeling rather saucy myself & have a cupboard full of Christmas booze that hasn't been opened yet sooo I think I may be joining you!


----------



## DirtySteve

That's good news about your Grans! I'll drink to that!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> That's good news about your Grans! I'll drink to that!



Cheers Bud!

Plus I've just found a bottle of Peroni at the bottle of the fridge....the Joy!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I find lost beers in the fridge all the time, but I've already had a good look and...nothing today. I do have 2 of those Rum Cask left, but I want to save them since I don't know how long it will be before I can get anymore. Those are the 11.2 oz bottles, I don't buy the big ones.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Damn, for whatever reason I still have one can of Tyskie leftover.
Should I open it, empty it in a glass and get it over with?
As in, last beer before Easter...


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Damn, for whatever reason I still have one can of Tyskie leftover.
> Should I open it, empty it in a glass and get it over with?
> As in, last beer before Easter...
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I can only say that I would, but that's up to you. 

...I don't understand, why last beer before easter?


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I find lost beers in the fridge all the time, but I've already had a good look and...nothing today. I do have 2 of those Rum Cask left, but I want to save them since I don't know how long it will be before I can get anymore. Those are the 11.2 oz bottles, I don't buy the big ones.



Well due to Lynne been pregnant (7 months now!) & visiting the hospital we haven't had the usual party or 2 over the holidays so there's X60 cans of Stella,X10 Buds & X6 (was 10) Carlsberg Exports in the fridge,3 different bottles of Baileys,JD,Jim Beam Red Stagg & still some Honey (yuk!) 63% Jamaican Rum Lynne's Dad gave me (to kill my mates off lol!) Kraken etc etc etc!
So depending on how I'm feeling things could get messy!
I'm just drinking the Export as its cold & if I don't will still be there next Christmas!
I STILL need to try the Rum Cask!


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Damn, for whatever reason I still have one can of Tyskie leftover.
> Should I open it, empty it in a glass and get it over with?
> As in, last beer before Easter...
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



What Steve said!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> I can only say that I would, but that's up to you.
> 
> ...I don't understand, why last beer before easter?



Has to do with my drinking habits.
I normally don't drink at all.
I drink at Easter, during the "Nacht van Hengelo" which is a major party in the town center, every 1 Friday of June, the summer holiday and the Christmas and New Year period. Then some family events. The known culprits... birthdays, marriages and funerals.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh I see, that's cool....wish I was that disciplined.


----------



## Holme

I'm usually Friday & Saturday night!
I'm not one of these English call into the pub every night after work though.....
I'm either on it or don't bother!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Oh I see, that's cool....wish I was that disciplined.



You can be too. Just give yourself the order 
It really is that easy.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> I'm usually Friday & Saturday night!
> I'm not one of these English call into the pub every night after work though.....
> I'm either on it or don't bother!



I know typically a lot of Brits who will also during their lunch break invade a pub AND get pre-drunk 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> You can be too. Just give yourself the order
> It really is that easy.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Come February I have a feeling I won't be as regular either!
Parks,Lego,Star Wars toys & guitar lessons await......!
(I hope!)


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> I know typically a lot of Brits who will also during their lunch break invade a pub AND get pre-drunk
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



They used to do that at the accountants in Horsforth I used to work at before I made the switch to printing!
Just work a 7.5 hour day now though with no real dinner break so I'm just supping my bottle of water!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Come February I have a feeling I won't be as regular either!
> Parks,Lego,Star Wars toys & guitar lessons await......!
> (I hope!)



Somehow I think the motivation is more in you sleeping on the couch if you don't do as told by the lady 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> They used to do that at the accountants in Horsforth I used to work at before I made the switch to printing!
> Just work a 7.5 hour day now though with no real dinner break so I'm just supping my bottle of water!



I'm talking about Herefordshire specifically here 

Hereford and the villages west of it, Peterchurch, Clehonger, Madley, Kingstone, Dorstone.

Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Somehow I think the motivation is more in you sleeping on the couch if you don't do as told by the lady
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Now what would make you think that Blok!



(Anything for a quiet life!)


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> I'm talking about Herefordshire specifically here
> 
> Hereford and the villages west of it, Peterchurch, Clehonger, Madley, Kingstone, Dorstone.
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Nearest me is probably Thorner,Garforth & Scholes which if you're lucky enough to work (small villages) DEFINITELY still keep the old English pub culture going!
(If I got a job printing in one of those villages I'd probably have to move house too-wouldn't dare drive!)


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> You can be too. Just give yourself the order
> It really is that easy.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Easy for you to say, lol. but walk a mile in my shoes.  j/k, I know what you mean! Seriously, I've done it before, but living alone in a situation I hate to be in makes it not so simple. I keep saying it, but I mean it...there will be some big changes coming for me this year! I'm getting out of this rut, one step at a time. It's going to start with getting off the cigs, then I'll go from there. one thing at a time.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Easy for you to say, lol. but walk a mile in my shoes.  j/k, I know what you mean! Seriously, I've done it before, but living alone in a situation I hate to be in makes it not so simple. I keep saying it, but I mean it...there will be some big changes coming for me this year! I'm getting out of this rut, one step at a time. It's going to start with getting off the cigs, then I'll go from there. one thing at a time.



I lived on my own from 18 to 25 Steve & although I love having the family,nice house (2 wages) baby coming-living in 'THE FLAT' was awesome!
Go out with mates & pull a bird-none of this where are we gonna go crap!
Play guitar when you want!
Watch films when you want!
Lads round for pizza,film & booze nights!
The Sunday 'meetings' (had a group of girls we know come round every Sunday after the pub lunch & I'd end up with one of them 'staying over!')
Girls used to 'feel sorry for you living alone' I remember one day Vicky called round,dropped me a case of Stella off,went out,came back late bought me & mates pizzas,mates went she 'stayed over' & left in the morning after making me breakfast!
Infact I want my flat back!





Make the most mate I enjoyed it!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Easy for you to say, lol. but walk a mile in my shoes.  j/k, I know what you mean! Seriously, I've done it before, but living alone in a situation I hate to be in makes it not so simple. I keep saying it, but I mean it...there will be some big changes coming for me this year! I'm getting out of this rut, one step at a time. It's going to start with getting off the cigs, then I'll go from there. one thing at a time.



You might want to give up the beer first.
I know that when I touch a beer the first thought is: have a smoke along with it.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> You might want to give up the beer first.
> I know that when I touch a beer the first thought is: have a smoke along with it.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I'm trying the stringjunkie method first. Vaping! I'm only quitting the cigs, not smoking. I know, but I've tried the cold turkey before and at this point in my life with my anxiety and all, going cold turkey is a failure waiting to happen...I've been there before. For the first time ever I've set some goals and have a plan that involves many steps to get where I want to be, but it has to start simple and go from there. I'm starting out with the thing that I think I can achieve without biting off more than I can chew. If it doesn't work, I'll try it another way, but I've given this a lot of thought.

My next post to quote Holme is also a big part of this...


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> I lived on my own from 18 to 25 Steve & although I love having the family,nice house (2 wages) baby coming-living in 'THE FLAT' was awesome!
> Go out with mates & pull a bird-none of this where are we gonna go crap!
> Play guitar when you want!
> Watch films when you want!
> Lads round for pizza,film & booze nights!
> The Sunday 'meetings' (had a group of girls we know come round every Sunday after the pub lunch & I'd end up with one of them 'staying over!')
> Girls used to 'feel sorry for you living alone' I remember one day Vicky called round,dropped me a case of Stella off,went out,came back late bought me & mates pizzas,mates went she 'stayed over' & left in the morning after making me breakfast!
> Infact I want my flat back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make the most mate I enjoyed it!



It used to be awesome living alone and doing whatever I feel like when I feel like it, but I'm going on 10 years alone now and it's getting old. Lately I don't "feel" like doing anything. It used to be a blast and I was perfectly fine being alone, but I've gotten really lazy lately. It's great being alone, but it sucks being lonely...2 different things and lately I'm the latter.

I used to have friends over and we'd have Friday night jams on acoustic and BBQ and all, but it turned out those guys weren't really friends at all. I was just giving them a place to come and get wasted and all I did was baby sit. No, I don't have any friends anymore. ('cept you guys)

I'm tired of sitting here alone with no money to do anything because I spend what little I have on Beer and weed and cigs and then the rest of what I make goes to bills and what little is left over goes to gear lately. I need a complete change of life style and that's huge for me. I need to get rid of my vises and get off my ass so I have money to go out and make more money. Then I can start to focus on what I want to do with my life. Right now I'm so far down in this hole and have no clue what I want to do or even who I am anymore. I don't know if this make since I think I'm rambling now because I just got buzzed and I could go on and on. It's so hard to get to the point in type without forgetting what my point was..


----------



## Holme

I know what you mean Steve it ain't all fun & games!
My first flat was here (demolished now!)






At the age of 18 let's just say I soon learned to stick up for myself......!
'Swarcliffe Towers!' never thought I'd end up living somewhere like that-but it put hairs on my chest!
Lets just say if I walk into ANY of the pubs round there still now-no one says a wrong word!
But yeah it was rough & scarey at that age & going to work full time & not many in the block having jobs-I became a burglar target & there's nothing like walking home at that age to find your front door hanging off & been alone to sort it out with little money to put you on a downer!
But it's amazing what finding a council estate hardman & bouncing their head off a brick wall a few times will do!
Anyways things will get better mate trust me!


----------



## Holme

Anyways Goodfellas has just started,I had a nap this afternoon so am far from tired & have a cupboard/fridge full of booze-things could get messy!


----------



## DirtySteve

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiEVHPk6yys]Tesla-Changes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry to be a downer on the BEER thread!!! ...as you were!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Tesla-Changes - YouTube



Don't be daft mate!

If you don't get it off your chest to your mates who can you tell!
I'll be on less this year too,we'll be cool!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Now this tastes good.

Here's a little teaser, gold on gold.







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Don't be daft mate!
> 
> If you don't get it off your chest to your mates who can you tell!
> I'll be on less this year too,we'll be cool!



Thanks brother! (you say mate, I say brother...same fucking thing!)


----------



## Holme

I need to give that Tyskie a whirl Blok!
You can't get it in crates over here apparently though so it'll be £££ dear!


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Now this tastes good.
> 
> Here's a little teaser, gold on gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Looks good too...nice color!



mmm


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> I need to give that Tyskie a whirl Blok!
> You can't get it in crates over here apparently though so it'll be £££ dear!



Dunno what it costs in the UK.
Here they are €1.13 per can 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*ANd make sure you had a good meal. Something continental, with substance. Not just plain fat.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Dunno what it costs in the UK.
> Here they are €1.13 per can
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *ANd make sure you had a good meal. Something continental, with substance. Not just plain fat.



I'm a big fan of Chargrilled chicken in pitta bread at the minute so that'll be it's 'friend!'


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> I'm a big fan of Chargrilled chicken in pitta bread at the minute so that'll be it's 'friend!'



No no no no. That is not what I mean mate!

I ate at my mom's today and she made sauerkraut. (Only with baked instead of ham)






That is a proper foundation for beer 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> No no no no. That is not what I mean mate!
> 
> I ate at my mom's today and she made sauerkraut. (Only with baked instead of ham)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a proper foundation for beer
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.




Ahhhhhhh I get you Blok-what we call 'stodge'!
(helps you absorb the high % of the beer!)


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Ahhhhhhh I get you Blok-what we call 'stodge'!
> (helps you absorb the high % of the beer!)



Exactly 
I'm not saying it will help when the cops stop you for an alcohol check but if you ever wondered why certain people can drink more than the English (Dutch, Germans, Central- and Eastern-Europeans) I tell you it's not genetic, it is our diet which allows this 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Exactly
> I'm not saying it will help when the cops stop you for an alcohol check but if you ever wondered why certain people can drink more than the English (Dutch, Germans, Central- and Eastern-Europeans) I tell you it's not genetic, it is our diet which allows this
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Yeah I hear you!
Luckily I was mainly brought up by my Gran (who is a farmers wife) so steak & dumplings,fry ups,Yorkshire Puddings etc. are the norm!
But yeah I 100% know what you're saying!
Went to Horsforth a bit back & as soon as we went on Kwak (expensive 8.4% GOOD lager!) well me & Daz were cool.....the other 3 soon left!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Yeah I hear you!
> Luckily I was mainly brought up by my Gran (who is a farmers wife) so steak & dumplings,fry ups,Yorkshire Puddings etc. are the norm!
> But yeah I 100% know what you're saying!
> Went to Horsforth a bit back & as soon as we went on Kwak (expensive 8.4% GOOD lager!) well me & Daz were cool.....the other 3 soon left!



Aaaah, Kwak. Good Belgian stuff!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Aaaah, Kwak. Good Belgian stuff!
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



VERY good Belgian stuff!
Forget 'Super Strength' & all that horrible lets just aim for numbers fluff!
This is one lager that adds a genuine strong but enjoyable taste that actually justifies the high %
Very good indeed!
(Just make sure you're out with well fed mates before you start!)


----------



## DirtySteve

something something...something else....BEER!!! 





...just letting you know that I'm still here....wish I knew what the hell y'all are talking about. 

My mom used to eat this canned shit that tasted horrible on hotdogs and she would always make me try it and it would make me gag. But when I was in the military and went to Germany and had sauerkraut it was awesome!!! That plate looks great because I know that's the good stuff!


----------



## thrawn86

Yes, time for more Western interjection.

My favorite beer is the one I don't spill on my electronic devices.

Someone was mentioning the pubs. Here in the US, I don't know if that equates to a Bar & Grill or to just a Bar. I thought a pub was a place you could get the full scope of alcohol and a proper meal at the same time, and that's more like a Bar & Grill......more of a restaurant than a Bar. I see places affectionately called 'pubs' in the US, but from what I hear of places such as England, it's not the same vibe. I haven't been in a real Bar in many many years.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> something something...something else....BEER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just letting you know that I'm still here....wish I knew what the hell y'all are talking about.
> 
> My mom used to eat this canned shit that tasted horrible on hotdogs and she would always make me try it and it would make me gag. But when I was in the military and went to Germany and had sauerkraut it was awesome!!! That plate looks great because I know that's the good stuff!



Sorry mate. Not as good as this.
The plate in the picture was from last autumn and the result of the German/Dutch/Polist collaboration of the grand ladies of my family, my grand aunt, my mom, one of my nieces, and two more distantly related ladies from the Polish side of the family.

This was actually the best sauerkraut I ever had in my life. And I had a lot!

Although now, the Tyskie is finished I am hungry again.
Here's what I had:
Brown bread. Gouda cheese and "Twentse metworst" 







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

thrawn86 said:


> Yes, time for more Western interjection.
> 
> My favorite beer is the one I don't spill on my electronic devices.
> 
> Someone was mentioning the pubs. Here in the US, I don't know if that equates to a Bar & Grill or to just a Bar. I thought a pub was a place you could get the full scope of alcohol and a proper meal at the same time, and that's more like a Bar & Grill......more of a restaurant than a Bar. I see places affectionately called 'pubs' in the US, but from what I hear of places such as England, it's not the same vibe. I haven't been in a real Bar in many many years.
> 
> Thoughts?



Having lived in Germany for two years I can say that yes, a pub is like a B&G except it's much more intimate....meaning, if you're there, you're part of a whole group, not just with "your" group at a table, like it is here with everything going on around you, it's more like you're a part of a whole. It's much better and I miss it! 

edit: actually, I guess it depends on where you're at. Here in florida where I live it sucks. People aren't friendly and everyone's in their own world, just one more reason I hate florida. I know in other places it' different. Big cities and the surrounding areas seem to be the worst.


----------



## thrawn86

I thought it might be that way Steve.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Sorry mate. Not as good as this.
> The plate in the picture was from last autumn and the result of the German/Dutch/Polist collaboration of the grand ladies of my family, my grand aunt, my mom, one of my nieces, and two more distantly related ladies from the Polish side of the family.
> 
> This was actually the best sauerkraut I ever had in my life. And I had a lot!
> 
> Although now, the Tyskie is finished I am hungry again.
> Here's what I had:
> Brown bread. Gouda cheese and "Twentse metworst"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Ok, now I'm hungry.  That looks awesome!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Ok, now I'm hungry.  That looks awesome!



Man! Come over and have a bite.
Got plenty of bread, cheese and sausage.
The sausage is one of the big ones.
Still enough left over to make a porn actress cry 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh man. don't tempt me...I want to go back to Europe so bad!!!


----------



## RiverRatt

No beer tonight... big ol' bottle of red wine, spaghetti & meatballs, garlic buttered toasted french bread, etc. soon to be followed by some of the Johnny Walker Black Label my wife got me for Christmas.

I checked and I have one beer in the fridge, and it's Shiner Bock. Not looking good...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's my score for the night!


----------



## DBi5




----------



## RiverRatt

Dogs of Doom said:


> Here's my score for the night!



Okay, you got me. I will be trying that even if it is St. Louis rice water.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Dogs of Doom

I took another snapshot:


----------



## thrawn86

Dogs of Doom said:


> I took another snapshot:



Junior, it's WISE to choose THAT. Eh, Junior?




Gee, Dad, always thinkin' about the Grail.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think you'd want this one:


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think you guys will like it. It has a hint of the IPA hop flavour. Not too much, mind you... It's very smooth, not too heavy. 

A decent review:

Beck’s Sapphire makes U.S. debut | BeerPulse


----------



## Ewlman

Zlatopramen as you get it in Czech Republic! I went to CR a few years back on a 'beer-safari' and it was probably the best spent 5 days in my life when it comes to beer drinking.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well... did I say I had my last beers before Easter?
Guess what... I lied!

Neighbour stands before the door, obviously drunk, reaching two cans of Tyskie as he "borrowed" on from me on december 31st. (He is Polish)
Mumbles something about taking care of these and enjoy 'em and he had some explaining to do to the wife (she is Polish too, nothing as scary as the fury of a Polish woman) as he was apparently not supposed to get drunk at all.

Guess what? I opened the first one already! 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

This Becks is horrible!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> This Becks is horrible!



When I'm up in Schleswig Holstein I always have this Beck's Lemon or whatever it is.
Very nice on warm summer evenings.
Their normal lager is not too good.

Ever had Dithmarschen?


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

My drink of last night:






I didn't know it was gluten free, until I looked it up right now. Yummy beer, Spain gets a thumbs up!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DirtySteve said:


> This Becks is horrible!


which one?

I saw that Oktoberfest one yesterday, but it says "Made in USA" as well...


----------



## DirtySteve

It's the new AB Becks, just the regular ones. It's only 10 bucks for a 12 pack right now and I need to save some money so that's what I got. It's awful!



Blokkadeleider said:


> When I'm up in Schleswig Holstein I always have this Beck's Lemon or whatever it is.
> Very nice on warm summer evenings.
> Their normal lager is not too good.
> 
> Ever had Dithmarschen?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



I'm sure you get the real deal over there and that is good. It's what I used to drink before Anheuser-Busch took it over here in the states and ruined it.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> It's the new AB Becks, just the regular ones. It's only 10 bucks for a 12 pack right now and I need to save some money so that's what I got. It's awful!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you get the real deal over there and that is good. It's what I used to drink before Anheuser-Busch took it over here in the states and ruined it.



Many German brewers still go by this:

Reinheitsgebot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Blokkadeleider said:


> Many German brewers still go by this:
> 
> Reinheitsgebot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



The way all beer should be!


----------



## DirtySteve

Well, I broke down today and went and bought some Peroni. I couldn't stand it anymore. I'll have to cut back somewhere else. No more Becks for me...ever! I'll quit drinking before I touch another one, it's that bad!


----------



## rmlevasseur

ANY beer would be my favorite beer. I havent been able to drink it since i got Crohn's disease. Ohhh i miss it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've had a cold for days now and today was the worst. When I got home I opened a becks and about half way through it I was feeling even worse...I poured it out and when to the store to buy a different medicine. While I was there I picked up the Peroni. Now...since I've been back I've had 3 Peronis and a shot of JH Honey and I feel almost completely normal! It just dawned on me that I've been sick the whole time I've been drinking Becks and it taste worse that it used to. I think they've changed it again. ...Coincidence?


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## zenfly

My favorite beer comes in a keg.. Good beer is like fresh food that has a shelf life.. Bottled and canned beer lasts for who knows how long.. You can keep it in the hot trunk of your car for weeks , cool it down and it's fine.. You can't do that with draft.. So.. bottled canned has to have preservatives or be pasteurized or both..


----------



## Karloff

Miller Genuine Draft


----------



## Holme

Just a few Stella's tonight!
My Grans finally moved into a home at the age of 89 & I've got the joyous task of clearing her flat out tomorrow....
Skips coming between 8am & 11am so have to be there early.
Can't say I'm looking forward to it-who am I to say what's kept & what isn't?!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Just a few Stella's tonight!
> My Grans finally moved into a home at the age of 89 & I've got the joyous task of clearing her flat out tomorrow....
> Skips coming between 8am & 11am so have to be there early.
> Can't say I'm looking forward to it-who am I to say what's kept & what isn't?!



Sorry I missed this earlier Holme. You'll do good, man. Here's hoping it turns out to be not as bad as you think.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Just a few Stella's tonight!
> My Grans finally moved into a home at the age of 89 & I've got the joyous task of clearing her flat out tomorrow....
> Skips coming between 8am & 11am so have to be there early.
> Can't say I'm looking forward to it-who am I to say what's kept & what isn't?!



Just a hint... photographs.
And make sure you document who's on those.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

I'm dreading it but has to be done....
She always used to say 'when you clear my flat out make sure you go through everything!'
That was when I was a kid & tomorrow it's happening!
I REALLY feel bizarre/odd/freaked....
Will be glad when it's over with!:eek2:


----------



## DirtySteve

Are you doing this by yourself or will there be other people there? ...and if so, are you in charge?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> I'm dreading it but has to be done....
> She always used to say 'when you clear my flat out make sure you go through everything!'
> That was when I was a kid & tomorrow it's happening!
> I REALLY feel bizarre/odd/freaked....
> Will be glad when it's over with!:eek2:



I had to do that when my granny passed away.
Lots of things turned up that we thought were not there anymore or possibly went to somebody else over the years.
Even many things from before the flight from Silesia in '45. (Photographs being one of them)
As she was no longer among the living that raised a lot of unanswered questions.
It's an eerie feeling having to go through someone's personal belongings.
It could be even more difficult if it is from someone still alive.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> That's what I was trying to avoid talking about. When my Grandma passed we had to go through all of her things and clean out her apartment. Everybody had things that meant something to them that they wanted. The thing is, my family is very close and we were all there and it went very smooth. It seems like that is rarely the case though.



Nah, it was the same for me and my relatives. We got along fine going through stuff and deciding who's to get what.
That said. It was only my grandaunt, my mom, my grand uncle and I.
Everybody who could not bother to come fished behind the net.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

I'm going to assault that second can of Tyskie my neighbour brought me on wednesday 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry, this is the second time this has happened to me tonight....my post was quoted before I edited it. His Grans is still here and I didn't want to bring him down. I'm sorry...I drank too much whiskey and beer and I'm on cold medicine and I have no business commenting on such a sensitive subject right now.

Holme, good luck tomorrow and my thoughts are with you, brother!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Are you doing this by yourself or will there be other people there? ...and if so, are you in charge?



Weird situation my Dad & Gran don't get on so it's me!
She 1/2 brought me up & it's all a bit freaky to me through things she said when I was like 7....
Still she's still alive & in a better place so I should stop freaking out & get on with it!
I know her mind frame like the back of my hand so I guess I'll just trust my instincts.
It's just weird having to sort out someone else's stuff that's still alive AND that brought up/taught you,yet it's like roles reversed!
Still I'll be glad when I'm logging in tomorrow & it's done....just feels plain odd!

:eek2:


----------



## Blokkadeleider

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry, this is the second time this has happened to me tonight....my post was quoted before I edited it. His Grans is still here and I didn't want to bring him down. I'm sorry...I drank too much whiskey and beer and I'm on cold medicine and I have no business commenting on such a sensitive subject right now.
> 
> Holme, good luck tomorrow and my thoughts are with you, brother!



I'll just second to that.
You'll be fine Holme.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Weird situation my Dad & Gran don't get on so it's me!
> She 1/2 brought me up & it's all a bit freaky to me through things she said when I was like 7....
> Still she's still alive & in a better place so I should stop freaking out & get on with it!
> I know her mind frame like the back of my hand so I guess I'll just trust my instincts.
> It's just weird having to sort out someone else's stuff that's still alive AND that brought up/taught you,yet it's like roles reversed!
> Still I'll be glad when I'm logging in tomorrow & it's done....just feels plain odd!
> 
> :eek2:



I'm not so worried anymore. You'll know what's right and now my hope is that your decisions are respected and accepted without any hard feelings.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'm not so worried anymore. You'll know what's right and now my hope is that your decisions are respected and accepted without any hard feelings.



Yep you're right mate!
Right off to bed early start in the morning-will catch up tomorrow night when I'll have finished & will be having a drink!
Brrrr I'm getting spine shivers!


----------



## DirtySteve

Sleep well my friend.


----------



## RiverRatt

I'm sitting in an arena in Southaven, Mississippi drinking a 24 oz Bud Light while a robotic tyrannosaur is dismembering a Nissan car.


----------



## RiverRatt

Time for the monster trucks. Woohoo. You know, it's weird eating popcorn while wearing earplugs.


----------



## thrawn86

Never seen Truckzilla. Seen the rocket car and the guy who busts through another car with his prehistoric Caddy.

Enjoying my second SNBC Ruthless Rye. My elbow is sore.....might have a third.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Sleep well my friend.



Well it's done!
Got there for 7.45am Lynne's parents & one of my mates came round (equipped with a breakfast in a bun & a bottle of Lucazade!) we blitzed the place (some things we had to leave for the council to shift due to the stairlift taking up 1/2 the stairs) & I've just walked in!
Packed all the pictures & stuff like that to take to the home tomorrow & completely filled a skip!
Wasn't as bad as I thought!
So yeah I'll be having a few tonight!
Thanks for kind words guys!


----------



## Holme

Well bit of a quiet day,made up the cot bed this morning & was going to go to Town with Lynne this afternoon for food & drink,but due to the snow & Lynne been 8 months pregnant we just went local & they had this ale!






It's not bad & at only 4% would be good for long sessions!
Saying that after 4 I went back onto Stella.......!
Also when I got home I realised I've ran out of Honey JD & ended up having a very large Baileys....
Meh think I've gone off it!


----------



## S.A.T.O.

I like Heineken's and Rolling Rock


----------



## Holme

S.A.T.O. said:


> I like Heineken's and Rolling Rock



I don't know what happened to Rolling Rock,it was quite popular over here for a bit then just seemed to disappear!


----------



## S.A.T.O.

They're still around. They've always been a bit under the radar. I have a supermarket near me that carries them, come to think of it I haven't had one in a while I should stock up!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'll have a JDH in your honor Holme.


----------



## Holme

S.A.T.O. said:


> They're still around. They've always been a bit under the radar. I have a supermarket near me that carries them, come to think of it I haven't had one in a while I should stock up!



Yeah it all seems to be mainly Stella,Budweiser,Carlsberg & San Miguel in the big crates at supermarkets at the minute.
I personally like Peroni but it costs a bomb in comparison!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'll have a JDH in your honor Holme.



I need to get some in mate,Baileys YUK!
I've gone right off it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Mmmm it was good...chasing it with a Peroni...fuck yeah! 


...you would have liked it Holme!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Mmmm it was good...chasing it with a Peroni...fuck yeah!
> 
> 
> ...you would have liked it Holme!



I need to have a 'stock up' on the good stuff!
........& yeah I'd have liked it!


----------



## RiverRatt

Guys, there's another Rogue brew you have to try. Dirtoir Black Lager. I found a store that has a LOT of Rogue brews and plenty of other top-shelf beers. I'm glad I tried the black lager. I had two bottles of my Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout in-hand and I did an impulse-buy on the other. EXCELLENT beer! Rogue grows their own barley, uses their own hops, and they have an absolutely amazing line-up of award-winning beers. I'm kinda glad it's not more accessible. I'd go bankrupt.


----------



## thrawn86

S.A.T.O. said:


> They're still around. They've always been a bit under the radar. I have a supermarket near me that carries them, come to think of it I haven't had one in a while I should stock up!



come to think of it I'LL HAVE A HEINIKEN!!!!!
It was there. I had to.


----------



## Holme

Well it's snowing like you wouldn't believe in Leeds at the minute-I've seen more in the last 2 hours than I've seen in the past 2 weeks!
Lynne is home on maternity leave & bored to tears-went to take her to the local & it was that bad we side stepped to LaCantina (it's nearer & nicer!)
Had a few Peroni's & am now home Honey JD less so am on the JB Honey!
Desperate times call for desperate measures!
My next mission is to try some of this 18% Dog Fish Head stuff!
The percentage alone has got me interested!
Can it be found in England?!


----------



## DirtySteve

Gotta do what ya gotta do. I'm sitting here with a Henninger in the can. It's not the best, but it's not that bad either and 10 times better than Becks! That's all going to change when I finish paying for my amp tomorrow...btw, did you see my thread in the other amps section?  Thanks for reminding me...think I'll have a drink with ya! 

Man, we're having a warm winter down here. Even breaking record highs. I'd love to see some snow!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Gotta do what ya gotta do. I'm sitting here with a Henninger in the can. It's not the best, but it's not that bad either and 10 times better than Becks! That's all going to change when I finish paying for my amp tomorrow...btw, did you see my thread in the other amps section?  Thanks for reminding me...think I'll have a drink with ya!
> 
> Man, we're having a warm winter down here. Even breaking record highs. I'd love to see some snow!



I'll see what Lynne's pics are like regarding the snow!
Now regarding a new amp I've seen you mention it but not seen?
What are you getting!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/52849-nad-coming-soon.html


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/52849-nad-coming-soon.html



Snow!






Plus it's 11.45pm!


----------



## DirtySteve

I love it! That's a great shot man.  I miss winter since I moved back to florida.


----------



## chuckmehh

Dogfish Head Burton Baton...oh yes.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've only tried the 60 & 90 minute IPAs and I was reeeeeally turned off by them. First Ad (in another thread) and now you are posting these ones I've never heard of. If they're as hoppy as the 60 & 90 min. then I don't even want to try them, but Ad's not a hop guy, so I'm curious now.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Went to the store to pickup my favorite Molson and what do I see on the shelf? Shafer in cans! I used to drink Shafer tall boys in high school, I didnt even know Shafer was still in business, so I had to buy a six to see what it taste like cuz I didnt remember. Not bad for a $4 six pack, kind of on the lighter side, got a small buzz off three of em.


----------



## thrawn86

I was offered three different beer at three different jobs today. Took them up on two of those occasions........Coors Original (nostalgic) and Cable Car Brewing Amber Ale (never had it, only 4.5%). Now home enjoying SN Ruthless Rye. Ahhhhh. And suddenly......Pizza.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mmmmmm..... pizza!

I'll be right over!


----------



## thrawn86

It's about an 11 hour drive from where you're at.........maybe tomorrow night?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Well it's snowing like you wouldn't believe in Leeds at the minute-I've seen more in the last 2 hours than I've seen in the past 2 weeks!
> Lynne is home on maternity leave & bored to tears-went to take her to the local & it was that bad we side stepped to LaCantina (it's nearer & nicer!)
> Had a few Peroni's & am now home Honey JD less so am on the JB Honey!
> Desperate times call for desperate measures!
> My next mission is to try some of this 18% Dog Fish Head stuff!
> The percentage alone has got me interested!
> Can it be found in England?!



C'mon... just get a few bottles of Bulmers.
No good doing crazy shit with all that snow 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it's 11.45pm!



That will be here in about 90 mins according to the weather radar.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Adwex

No, Steve, I'm definitely not a hop guy.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> That will be here in about 90 mins according to the weather radar.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



If it's like what we had it's very quick to settle!
However the suns out today so the snows all melting-which is good as I'm taking Lynne to Zizzi's tomorrow!
(Nothing to do with the fact I want some Peroni's & a Rustica pizza!)


----------



## Adwex

So last night I had a craving for some italian food takeout and a high end, high abv beer to go with it. On the way to the restaurant I stopped in a local beer store and picked up a 4 banger of this:





I know, right? Sam Adams. It was awesome, and at 9.5% I had a nice warm glow going on after dinner.

$12 for a 4 pack.

I may have found my new favorite beer.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> If it's like what we had it's very quick to settle!
> However the suns out today so the snows all melting-which is good as I'm taking Lynne to Zizzi's tomorrow!
> (Nothing to do with the fact I want some Peroni's & a Rustica pizza!)



Forget it. It dissolved before it got here... not a single flock of snow coming down here.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Might get me some beer and "metworst"... I'm in the mood.


----------



## Holme

Adwex said:


> So last night I had a craving for some italian food takeout and a high end, high abv beer to go with it. On the way to the restaurant I stopped in a local beer store and picked up a 4 banger of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? Sam Adams. It was awesome, and at 9.5% I had a nice warm glow going on after dinner.
> 
> $12 for a 4 pack.
> 
> I may have found my new favorite beer.



You're getting hold of some high % beers Adwex!
I'll be trying some of them if I ever see them over here!


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Forget it. It dissolved before it got here... not a single flock of snow coming down here.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *Might get me some beer and "metworst"... I'm in the mood.



Haven't even been out today Blok!
(apart from shovelling some snow to make a path for visitors!)
So I'll just be having a few Stella's tonight.....I'll make up for it with Peroni's tomorrow!


----------



## Adwex

Holme said:


> You're getting hold of some high % beers Adwex!
> I'll be trying some of them if I ever see them over here!



I usually like to have just one...sometimes two, but rarely...so I like the high abv. I don't want to get filled up on beer just to get a little buzz. Also, it seems the more flavorful beers just happen to have high abv.


----------



## Holme

Adwex said:


> I usually like to have just one...sometimes two, but rarely...so I like the high abv. I don't want to get filled up on beer just to get a little buzz. Also, it seems the more flavorful beers just happen to have high abv.



I think the last strong beer I had was that Kwak I posted a picture of in Horsforth.
The majority of beers in pubs over here are around 5% although there is a pub in Leeds town centre called 'North Bar' that do some very strong & unusual drinks in general-
The only downside is the price - £7 for a 1/2 on one of the beers we picked last time we went in!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Haven't even been out today Blok!
> (apart from shovelling some snow to make a path for visitors!)
> So I'll just be having a few Stella's tonight.....I'll make up for it with Peroni's tomorrow!



You're a selfish lot, you know that? 
This is al that reached us...
Yes, that thin veil over the pathway in my garden






Ok, at least I have some good Tyskie and a nice local sausage


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## chuckmehh

DirtySteve said:


> I've only tried the 60 & 90 minute IPAs and I was reeeeeally turned off by them. First Ad (in another thread) and now you are posting these ones I've never heard of. If they're as hoppy as the 60 & 90 min. then I don't even want to try them, but Ad's not a hop guy, so I'm curious now.



The best way I can describe that Burton Baton is this: take that 60-minute IPA (or 90-minute....they're both super hoppy to somebody who doesn't normally partake in the world of IPAs) and mix it with a stout. 

It's not exact, but it's still hoppy with that smoky after-taste. Ad might not think it's hoppy, but I had a couple other dudes at the table try it (who don't like hops either), and they hated it. Take what you will from it. I will say this: if you drink two bottles, you can't drive. haha It's like 10 or 11% if my memory serves me.


----------



## Adwex

chuckmehh said:


> The best way I can describe that Burton Baton is this: take that 60-minute IPA (or 90-minute....they're both super hoppy to somebody who doesn't normally partake in the world of IPAs) and mix it with a stout.
> 
> It's not exact, but it's still hoppy with that smoky after-taste. Ad might not think it's hoppy, but I had a couple other dudes at the table try it (who don't like hops either), and they hated it. Take what you will from it. I will say this: if you drink two bottles, you can't drive. haha It's like 10 or 11% if my memory serves me.



I've been known to drink Burton Baton. 
At $90 a case, (plus a few other assorted bottles in the white bag under the chair) this was a particularly expensive trip to the beer store.




Haven't had it in a while, but if I remember correctly, it's not as hoppy as 90 minute, but it does have a distinct "citrusy" character, and that wonderful smoky after taste is from the oak barrel it's aged in....you can actually taste the wood.


----------



## Söulcaster

Spent yesterday in a hotel on the harbour celebrating Australia day....

This was the beer of choice, schooner after schooner of _150Lashes Pale Ale_. Never had it before.






Another good beer I had recently at the Macquarie Arms(oldest pub in Oz).....Fat Yak






So much beer to try, so little time!!!!!!!

Peace


----------



## DirtySteve

Söulcaster said:


> So much beer to try, so little time!!!!!!!


----------



## Mosher Zone

Drinking Coors Light now, that'll do.


----------



## thrawn86

Mosher Zone said:


> Drinking Coors Light now, that'll do.



That's OK for now, but not when it's time for ScotchToberfest.........


----------



## Jack92CH

Been hooked on Grolsch lately...fancy bottles but the beer is gooood.


----------



## Adwex

Jack92CH said:


> Been hooked on Grolsch lately...fancy bottles but the beer is gooood.



And some people use the rubber washer as a straplock.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Traditional Ale by Big Rock out of Calgary Alberta. I really like micro brewed ales!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Adwex said:


> And some people use the rubber washer as a straplock.



A local tradition. I used to do that before I got Schallers.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

tonight's...






triple hop - citrus flavoured - mellow though. I think you hopists will approve!

$20/bottle though...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight it's Piss Beer from Brussels...











& I started it off w/


----------



## thrawn86

I had some Absinthe tonight. Like Jager on steroids. My buddy said it was 138 proof? Wild.


----------



## Jack92CH

Anybody ever had anything from the Berkshire Brewing Company (BBC) in Massachusetts? I like their extra pale ale and just recently tried one of their porters...DAMN good. Has to be really cold though. It's black as night and really thick...just doesn't have the disgusting burnt motor oil aftertaste of a stout.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The latest piss water from MO...






6.0% alc

fair flavor, nothing special, but cheap grog...


----------



## meridiansystem

Representing the Pacific Northwest:


----------



## Holme

Tried this today from Marks & Spencer's -






Good Ale & a 750ml bottle-not worth £10 though!


----------



## DirtySteve

I wonder if that's like the Innis & Gunn?


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I wonder if that's like the Innis & Gunn?



It's kinda like a dark ale/Guiness version!
If it was 1/2 the price I'd get it again but £10 is a bit OTT IMO!
How's it going Steve?
I'm still on standby so that's my lot for tonight!


----------



## DirtySteve

It's going good man, just kicking back with a Peroni listening to some tunes. We have a cold front coming through and it windy as fuck and turning colder. We're supposed to have our coldest weather this winter tonight and tomorrow night. Of course this is Florida so that's not saying much, but it makes me happy. 

So, everything still good on your end?


----------



## Holme

Yeah cool mate just waiting the arrival!
Lynne thought something was happening last night but nothing happened-be glad when he arrives,you daren't plan too much!
We had another bizarre snow incident - here one day gone the next!
Was actually sunny today!!!
Have a Peroni & JDH for me!


----------



## DirtySteve

You got it my friend.


----------



## RiverRatt

Jack92CH said:


> Anybody ever had anything from the Berkshire Brewing Company (BBC) in Massachusetts? I like their extra pale ale and just recently tried one of their porters...DAMN good. Has to be really cold though. It's black as night and really thick...just doesn't have the disgusting burnt motor oil aftertaste of a stout.



Burnt motor oil? 

I would drink stout exclusively if I could find quality stuff around here that I could afford. The Rogue stouts are exceptional as are their other dark beers. I almost bought a Double Rogue Chocolate Stout last night, but for the cost of that one beer, I could get three bottles of Lagunitas Cappucino Stout, so that's what I did. It's a nice brew. I'm not really big on the coffee taste, but I'm about halfway through the first 22oz. bottle and it's starting to grow on me. That or the 9.2% ABV is starting to make itself known.


----------



## thrawn86

Had some Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA this weekend. Found it at the 'natural' food store . It was good, but too sweet for my palate. 9% ABV.


----------



## RiverRatt

I don't like sweet beer either. Thanks for the heads-up. That one was on my to-do list.


----------



## Adwex

Who recommended Spaten Optimator?

It's not bad. Love me some doppelbock.


----------



## DirtySteve

Adwex said:


> Who recommended Spaten Optimator?
> 
> It's not bad. Love me some doppelbock.
> 
> ...



I don't know if I was the first to mention it, but you and I talked about it. I haven't been able to find it since...I look every week!


----------



## Billyblades

Fuk beer.. when.i.get your amp done.. i got a 5th of sailor jerry spiced rum given as a tip a couple yrs ago. 

Its callin my name.. 

Its sayin Billy... come drink meeeee... fuk them assholes in the world.... dont worry...be happy... lol


----------



## Holme

Well Lynne's been to the midwives today & we're still waiting!
Update to now-it's a 'He' he's big (around 8-9 pounds already!) & is 2 days late (according to the hospital-Lynne said March 4th from day 1!)
Soooo nothing's happening tonight & I'm HAVING A PINT!
I'm on my 2nd 750ml Innis & Gunn then I've got Rum Gunn to try,Tyskie,Banana Bread,Old Peculiar,Waggle Dance & Bombadier!





Also why the hell is this thread so far down?
Pics when the late one arrives!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Wow, hes a big boy! I feel for Lynne. :Ohno:  j/k, I don't really know if that's big or not...no kids! 

I'm all set to help you celebrate my friend!   






...yes that bottle came straight from the freezer...that's an ice cold shot right there and it was awesome!


----------



## DirtySteve

I haven't had any Innis in a while, think I'll pick some up tomorrow. Hope you're enjoying it! I want to know what you think of the rum cask. I liked it better than the original, but then I found the SPICED rum cask...even better!


----------



## DirtySteve

.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I haven't had any Innis in a while, think I'll pick some up tomorrow. Hope you're enjoying it! I want to know what you think of the rum cask. I liked it better than the original, but then I found the SPICED rum cask...even better!



I'm gonna crack open the rum cask right after this Tyskie (which is good) so be around 10 mins!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Wow, hes a big boy! I feel for Lynne. :Ohno:  j/k, I don't really know if that's big or not...no kids!
> 
> I'm all set to help you celebrate my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...yes that bottle came straight from the freezer...that's an ice cold shot right there and it was awesome!



Apparently he's bloody massive!
Lynne went to the midwife today & was told "Little water,mainly baby,perfect heart beat-he's a whopper! Perfect shape NOT pushing for inducing till at least next week!'
Im thinking these 0-3 month clothes could have been a waste!
Still-all's well so I'm all


----------



## DirtySteve

Well in that case I do feel for her! :Ohno:

I'm glad he's healthy man! Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Well in that case I do feel for her! :Ohno:
> 
> I'm glad he's healthy man! Does he have a name yet?



Now that's the question!
Lynne works for a nursery & is TOO fussy!
We've had-
Jack
Jim/Jimmy
Zakk
Dalton
Harry
Kane
Henry
Hayden......

Anyways I put my foot down-Michael James Holme I like!
She's coming round!
Still not 100% but the favourite!
This Rum I&G is nice-if you're ever in England I'm taking you to a Theakstons pub-you'd love it!


----------



## DirtySteve

I like it..it's a good strong name. 

...and you can bet if I'm ever in England I'm looking you up brother!


----------



## DirtySteve

btw, I have a cousin that works in England and is married to a German girl and they live in Germany. It's very likely I might make it over there some day. I want to go back to Europe so bad!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I like it..it's a good strong name.
> 
> ...and you can bet if I'm ever in England I'm looking you up brother!



You're more than welcome!

I'd get you down to LaCantina for the Italian & Peroni's,Town for the whiskey/whisky's,Mojo's crazy drinks,Fish'n'Chips,York for the Ales & English Breakfast,my house for the YJM,Gibsons & Ibanez,Marshall Factory!

You'd be worn out mate!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh man, if I had money right now I'd be planning my trip! You're a good guy Holme!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Oh man, if I had money right now I'd be planning my trip! You're a good guy Holme!



The only thing I'd be worried about you coming over here is the weather!
It really is crap!


----------



## DirtySteve

Nah, that's never stopped me before!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Nah, that's never stopped me before!



Well if you do ever find yourself over here give me a shout!
We'll have a right laugh what what!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Boddington is something I discovered recently. Seems kind of flat but good for a ale. weird thing is the plastic ball inside the cans !


----------



## Holme

ibmorjamn said:


> Boddington is something I discovered recently. Seems kind of flat but good for a ale. weird thing is the plastic ball inside the cans !



Ha ha that's a bitter!

The plastic thing inside is supposed to give it a 'pulled from tap' taste!

Cool!

I prefer lager but Boddingtons is a popular bitter!


----------



## DirtySteve

Budweiser Accused Of Watering Down Beer! - Business Insider


----------



## Kev

Everyone needs to try the Carlsberg Special Brew and the Tennents Super Lager experience at least once in their life, no middle ground with them, you go from sober to pissed. Or another Glasgow favourite, Buckfast (although not a lager/beer). Up here they drink it then attack each other with the bottles.


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Kev what's up? ...you on dry land? 

I've had Carlsberg before, but I doubt it was the Special Brew. I remember I liking it, but it was so long ago I don't remember what it tasted like.


----------



## Kev

Hi Steve, no afraid not mate. I'm stuck on the worst imaginable cesspit of a rig in the North Sea for another 2 weeks. 

How's things with you, got that new amp yet ?

Yeah I don't think it was the Special Brew, that stuff is 9% and you would have remembered the hangover lol


----------



## DirtySteve

You must love what you do to be out there that long, I don't think I could do it, but it would probably be fun for a while.

New amp should ship this coming Tuesday! Clips will probably be posted before I get it, so keep an eye on the "other amps" section.


----------



## Kev

No I hate it mate but I like the money and time off. My job involves abseiling (rappelling to you guys) off rigs in the middle of the North Sea which is a novelty at first but after 10 years of being away from home for 6 months of the year it gets a bit tedious. 

Yeah I'll keep my eye open for that, look forward to hearing it. 

Try and track down the lagers I mentioned previously although you'll prob only do it once, the tramps in Glasgow drink it for a reason lol


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight's specialty!






Smoked beer yum!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Now, on to this:






a snapshot just before drinking...


----------



## RiverRatt

Interested in hearing what you think of that one Dog. I tried it and wasn't very impressed at all. It was a let-down. I was expecting great things with all the fancy 4-pack packaging and all.

I've been doing some Lagunitas Cappuccino Stout the last couple of days. I've gotten a taste for really dark beers and hops. It was a mistake, because just about anything you can buy off the shelf around here now tastes worse than ever. I tried some New Belgium Snow Day which was supposed to be dark and chocolatey but had a very unpleasant citrus aftertaste. I've said it before and I'll say it again... beer and fruit do not mix. I really think sometimes that they are trying too hard. Make a drinkable beer and I will drink it. Make citrus-flavored sweet beer and it can rot on the shelf for all I care. Most of it tastes like it already did.


----------



## Holme

Dogs of Doom said:


> Tonight's specialty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked beer yum!



_Smoked Beer!!!_

I've NEVER heard of that before?!

Is it nice!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I like it (re: smoked beer). From what I hear it's either you love it or hate it. The smoke reminds me of smoked salmon - yum!

Matter of fact, I bought some local beer 



> Scotch Ale (temporarily on tap) IBU: 17.5 Color: 22 SRM Our 1st Anniversary Ale and crowd favorite, styled as a smoked scotch ale; aged in used bourbon barrels packs quite a punch. It is a hefty 13% ABV, and carries a not so subtle bourbon character. Extremely rich, slightly smoky, and barely hopped; it is surprisingly easy to drink despite its high alcohol content. Ideally it should be served at a slightly warmer temperature to allow the many complex flavors and aromas to fully develop. The high popularity of this beer demanded that we add it to our lineup, officially making it our new winter seasonal (offered from mid-November through February).


http://www.iebrew.com/news/our-beers



RR, I like the Estrella Daura. It's a gluten free beer, that reminds me of the old formaldehyde/skunk taste of old EU beer.


----------



## Holme

If i see some smoked beer i'll try it!


----------



## RiverRatt

Stone makes a smoked porter that is pretty good. It has a slightly oily aftertaste but not bad.


----------



## Holme

Mates dad came round with this today for a celebratory drink!






Don't know much about it other than its £29.99 in Aldi of all places & we thought it was great!
Well worth a try at that price if you see one!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hmm, the pic isn't showing. Glad you finally got to chill! I just opened a Henninger...it's a little hoppy, but it's growing on me.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Hmm, the pic isn't showing. Glad you finally got to chill! I just opened a Henninger...it's a little hoppy, but it's growing on me.



Alright mate!

It's called Glen Marnoch 24 (year old) I've updated pic!
Having a JDH now but Michaels had visitors all day & is getting 
So it's lasting me ages!
I'll try Henniger if I see it!


----------



## DirtySteve

Ah...now I see it, looks tasty!


----------



## DirtySteve

Oh, well that's it then...I'm going to pour a JDH right now!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Ah...now I see it, looks tasty!



It's nicer than the regular Bowmore I've got!
£10 dearer though,but still it's great for the price!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Oh, well that's it then...I'm going to pour a JDH right now!



Finally the toast is toasting!
Cheers mate!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Finally the toast is toasting!
> Cheers mate!



Here's wishing you and yours all the best my friend...cheers!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Here's wishing you and yours all the best my friend...cheers!



Just topped up my JDH bud,online cross pond toasting!
Is this an Internet first?!


----------



## rmlevasseur

Gimme a really cold Bud.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Just topped up my JDH bud,online cross pond toasting!
> Is this an Internet first?!



I don't know about that, but it's the first time I've seen it!


----------



## DirtySteve

rmlevasseur said:


> Gimme a really cold Bud.



 Is it green? Being it's St Patty's day, today we could let you slide...if it's green!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Just topped up my JDH bud,online cross pond toasting!
> Is this an Internet first?!



I'm glad it worked out, I've been planning this for months...that's was my thinking when I sent you the shot glass.  Not that I thought you would use it since you like 'em neat, but that's when I thought of it.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I don't know about that, but it's the first time I've seen it!



You know Steve I bet it's a month since I've had a JDH & I still love it!
Fantastic drink from the USA I love it!


----------



## DirtySteve

It's funny how it's from here, but it took a guy from across the pond to even get me to try it, lol!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> It's funny how it's from here, but it took a guy from across the pond to even get me to try it, lol!





We LOVE America over here mate!
Big muscle cars,Gibsons,Fenders,movies as soon as I heard JD were bringing out something new I had to try it & glad i did too!
Puts then JB honey to shame IMO (but the JB Red Stagg & Coke IS worth a try-very nice!)


----------



## DirtySteve

It's become my "apple a day"! haha!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> It's become my "apple a day"! haha!



In England an apple is now one of your '5 a day' healthy eating advert/campaign!
If you're dishing out 5 of those a day I'm moving!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> In England an apple is now one of your '5 a day' healthy eating advert/campaign!
> If you're dishing out 5 of those a day I'm moving!



I was referring to "an apple a day keeps the doctor away". ...a saying I grew up with. I thought it was international, lol!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I was referring to "an apple a day keeps the doctor away". ...a saying I grew up with. I thought it was international, lol!



Oh it is! 
I guess i'm just looking for excuses for more JDH?!


----------



## DirtySteve

I don't have much left,...time to re-up! I'm drinking a Innis & Gunn Spiced rum cask right now. It's the best I tried so far! Next I'll have a Peroni...I bought a variety this week.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I don't have much left,...time to re-up! I'm drinking a Innis & Gunn Spiced rum cask right now. It's the best I tried so far! Next I'll have a Peroni...I bought a variety this week.



JDH,Peroni & Rum Cask-awesome drink selection if ever I saw one!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm halfway thru the Peroni right now and it all just hit at once! ...I'm buzzed!


----------



## DirtySteve

...and that's "spiced" rum cast btw...it's the best!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> ...and that's "spiced" rum cast btw...it's the best!



I tried that the other month & really enjoyed it!
Have you tried Kraken?






I thought Sailor Jerry was good but this stuff whips it IMO!
WARNING THOUGH! Where as (with me at least) a good Whisk(e)y/Bourbon will wear off by the morning-this stuff won't if you do the bottle in!
(& it's easily done-no burn at all!)


----------



## DirtySteve

No, I haven't seen that one, I'd want one of those for the bottle alone...that's cool!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> No, I haven't seen that one, I'd want one of those for the bottle alone...that's cool!



Comes HIGHLY recommended if you're after a good Rum mate-no mixer & goes down (too) easy!


----------



## Billyblades

Mmmm rum. I like wray n nephew white overproof. Happy fun playful buzz. 

I use it in my "knock ya head off punch " 

Applecranberry juice.. orand j.. pineapple juice and rum..

Freeze strawberry.grapes and pinapple as "icecubes " you can eat n not water down the drink.
Ladies love it!


----------



## Holme

Well I'm having a much deserved Stella & possibly a short or two later!
This afternoon Michael successfully managed to puke on himself & in his cot,take a crap in his nappy AND piss on the table AND HIS OWN HEAD!!! whilst we were changing/washing him!



.....& that was just on milk!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Sounds like a hoot! ...glad it's you and not me. 

I'll be joining you with a brewsky in about a half hour.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Sounds like a hoot! ...glad it's you and not me.
> 
> I'll be joining you with a brewsky in about a half hour.



As a printer you'd think I'd know better!


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm not sure what you mean, but I've been drinking Peroni and JDH for about 2 1/2 hrs...I've got something for you to check out if you're still up ... (totally changing the subject) I didn't want to derail the thread. PM sent!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, but I've been drinking Peroni and JDH for about 2 1/2 hrs...I've got something for you to check out if you're still up ... I didn't want to derail the thread. PM sent!



Oh I just meant you'd think I'd know better than to buy something just because it has a label on it.....


----------



## DirtySteve

A nice sunday evening brew. I haven't had this in a while...it's good.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Da Yoopers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAKqHA9CUJc]Da Yoopers "One More Beer!" - YouTube[/ame]

Cheers, Barrie.


----------



## DirtySteve

Beer!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Is beer healthy/nutritious?


----------



## Holme

Sod it-I'm finishing this off tonight I've got a 2nd bottle!


----------



## Fiat Lux

Vinsanitizer said:


> Is beer healthy/nutritious?



Like mothers milk! 

Cheers


----------



## lucidspoon

It's a Three Floyd's night. Had their Jinx Proof at dinner, and now I'm working on a 22 oz bottle of Dreadnaught at 9.5% alcohol.

It's making me miss their Zombie Dust. Best beer I've ever had, and I've only been able to find it once. It's #7 on BeerAdvocate.com.


----------



## DirtySteve

The weekends just around the corner and I'm ready for it! 

I've had some good luck lately, here's whats in the fridge...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Being that you cant buy most beers except in 6 packs, you must have no room for food!


----------



## DirtySteve

Plenty of room, besides...food is overrated!

If anybody thinks I'm the type to drink all that in one weekend...uh, no! ...not since my 20s.  I usually have a hard time finding good beers and to find all that at the same time is...well, it's never happened before.


----------



## diesel king

DirtySteve said:


> The weekends just around the corner and I'm ready for it!
> 
> I've had some good luck lately, here's whats in the fridge...



Some good fucking beer there


----------



## diesel king

DirtySteve said:


> A nice sunday evening brew. I haven't had this in a while...it's good.



I got a couple of cans of this sitting in the fridge from my last trip to germany. Real good beer!!


----------



## DirtySteve

diesel king said:


> I got a couple of cans of this sitting in the fridge from my last trip to germany. Real good beer!!



That one's my favorite out of the whole bunch!


----------



## DirtySteve

Scored a case of Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest today!  I walked in the store and the guy says, "you won't believe what came in this week, hang on I stuck it back for you", when came back with it I couldn't believe my eyes!!


----------



## RiverRatt

Adam! I finally found Dogfish Head! We took our daughter on a college tour day this past weekend. There's an old friend of mine in the music department there, and he sent me to a package store and they had 60 Minute IPA, 90 Minute IPA, some kind of bourbon barrel and something else I can't remember. I got the 90 Minute IPA and just tried one this evening. It was so good that had to try another one just to make sure. That's one of the top two beers I've ever had. The Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout is the second-best. The 90 Minute was just as smooth and it managed to do it at 9% ABV! The Rogue is only 6.2% IIRC. I don't like many high alcohol content beers, but I could get used to this. Superb! Thanks for hyping it up so much that I tried it.


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> Adam! I finally found Dogfish Head! We took our daughter on a college tour day this past weekend. There's an old friend of mine in the music department there, and he sent me to a package store and they had 60 Minute IPA, 90 Minute IPA, some kind of bourbon barrel and something else I can't remember. I got the 90 Minute IPA and just tried one this evening. It was so good that had to try another one just to make sure. That's one of the top two beers I've ever had. The Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout is the second-best. The 90 Minute was just as smooth and it managed to do it at 9% ABV! The Rogue is only 6.2% IIRC. I don't like many high alcohol content beers, but I could get used to this. Superb! Thanks for hyping it up so much that I tried it.



 Very cool, see, I wouldn't steer you wrong. I never hyped the 90 minute specifically though, keep your eye out for the 120 minute, that's the big one (see my avatar). Unfortunately it's almost impossible to find because it's such a limited production.

I also like the Raison D'Etre. That one is relatively common, and not so extreme. It's a great beer to have with dinner, I love it with italian food.


----------



## DirtySteve

Yeah, I haven't seen the 120 yet. My experience with the 60 and 90 minute totally turned me off, but if I ever see the 120 I'll try it for sure.


----------



## astrocreep

I don't like beer that you can see through. Cast aside everything else. Look at what's left. That's my favorite. I'm a simple man.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Harpoon IPA is my drink of choice. My band mates drink Bud Light.


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen the 120 yet. My experience with the 60 and 90 minute totally turned me off, but if I ever see the 120 I'll try it for sure.



You didn't like the 90? That's surprising since our beer tastes seemed to be very similar for awhile there.


----------



## DirtySteve

Whatever it is that gives it that toothpasty like aftertaste is what I didn't like. Is that the hops? I think I'm more of a malt guy. I don't know...

Doppelbock baby! Wish I could find some more Spaten.


----------



## Adwex

DirtySteve said:


> Whatever it is that gives it that toothpasty like aftertaste is what I didn't like. Is that the hops? I think I'm more of a malt guy. I don't know...
> 
> Doppelbock baby! Wish I could find some more Spaten.



I'm with you on that, bro, I prefer malty too. I'll take a Dopplebock or a Stout over an IPA anyday....unless it's the 120 minute , just because it's so crazy.


----------



## diesel king

I got some of these chilling in the fridge right now...


----------



## DirtySteve

Hell yeah, Bitburger is awesome! I wish I could find that around here.


----------



## EndGame00

For the moment


----------



## Holme

Took cheeky chops to our favourite Italian tonight for the first time!
I was very :Ohno:
But we booked for opening time (early as possible!) & he was great!
Straight made a bee line for the Peroni though!
Needless to say Lynne did the split! (Quick crap pic-but it made me )






I'm home having a Stella & a Bowmore now-Peroni grabbers in bed!


----------



## scat7s

vodka?


----------



## Holme

scat7s said:


> vodka?



Whisky!






Not their best but at around £20 a bottle it's GOOD!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Took cheeky chops to our favourite Italian tonight for the first time!
> I was very :Ohno:
> But we booked for opening time (early as possible!) & he was great!
> Straight made a bee line for the Peroni though!
> Needless to say Lynne did the split! (Quick crap pic-but it made me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm home having a Stella & a Bowmore now-Peroni grabbers in bed!



Isn't he a little young  I mean I'm 17 and never even touched a drop of beer, not to mention...I'M IRISH  

I might wanna start soon to get ready for college. Judging from my cousins stories, it's pretty much like living in alcohol  Any recommendations for a first?


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> Isn't he a little young  I mean I'm 17 and never even touched a drop of beer, not to mention...I'M IRISH
> 
> I might wanna start soon to get ready for college. Judging from my cousins stories, it's pretty much like living in alcohol  Any recommendations for a first?



He made a grab & got stopped!
As for you!!!
Irish+17+College!!!!
Eat ALOT of doughnuts......a good feed helps absorb the alcohol & you're about to get drowned!!!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> He made a grab & got stopped!
> As for you!!!
> Irish+17+College!!!!
> Eat ALOT of doughnuts......a good feed helps absorb the alcohol & you're about to get drowned!!!



My YJM is a pass to the Yngwie J Malmsteen premium doughnut reserve 

Budweiser seems to be the ost popular beer in Ireland, then again, a lot of beers are regional and only sold in some areas, where as big brands are everywhere.


----------



## Holme

Redstone said:


> My YJM is a pass to the Yngwie J Malmsteen premium doughnut reserve
> 
> Budweiser seems to be the ost popular beer in Ireland, then again, a lot of beers are regional and only sold in some areas, where as big brands are everywhere.



Mate you're Irish-Bud's gonna be the least of your worries!!!
If someone comes staggering into your dorm with 'Moonshine' leg it!


----------



## Redstone

Holme said:


> Mate you're Irish-Bud's gonna be the least of your worries!!!
> If someone comes staggering into your dorm with 'Moonshine' leg it!



Haha, that some good advice  

Any time I hear about moonshine, all I can think of is the guys from this show


----------



## Marshall Arts

There is only one beer for me. Pilsner Urquell. Here's a photo from a saturday night last winter. 

I love the slight bitterness and after taste on this beer.


----------



## RiverRatt

DirtySteve said:


> Whatever it is that gives it that toothpasty like aftertaste is what I didn't like. Is that the hops? I think I'm more of a malt guy. I don't know...



Yeah, that's it. I don't think I've ever thought it tasted like toothpaste. There are some IPA's that I won't drink because they are insanely hopped. I can't remember which it was, but I just finished one that was so bitter it tasted like grapefruit. My ideal beer is a heavy, black stout that's hopped enough to give it some character. Sorry but Guiness doesn't do it. Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout or their Dirtoir are my favorites, but it's about as rare around here as the Dogfish Head.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Having a long weekend, since tuesday afternoon already and now I just popped open a can of Tyskie. Poored it in a glas and... took a sip.
Gooooooooooood.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Yeah, that's it. I don't think I've ever thought it tasted like toothpaste. There are some IPA's that I won't drink because they are insanely hopped. I can't remember which it was, but I just finished one that was so bitter it tasted like grapefruit. My ideal beer is a heavy, black stout that's hopped enough to give it some character. Sorry but Guiness doesn't do it. Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout or their Dirtoir are my favorites, but it's about as rare around here as the Dogfish Head.



Have you ever tried Spaten Doppelbock? That should do you good! The only time I ever liked Guinness is when I was in Germany and there was this Irish pub I went to that had an awesome ACDC cover band that night. We were drinking Guiness on tap and it was heaven! Nothing like what we get here.


----------



## Ides of March

Becks or Stella.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

shiner bock or yuengling


----------



## GIBSON67

I started collecting bottle caps for a little project I am planning, so I've tried quite a few beers, lately. So far I have about 35 different caps. It's a tough job, but someone has to do it!

New Castle is now going in my top five. And the Peroni was really good, too. My first Guinness in a while, damn good too. Bud Black Crown wasn't bad. Shiner was a pleasant surprise, it was good.

Top five...

Bass
New Castle
Heineken
Negro Modelo
Spaetan Optimator

I've bought everything at our local grocery store, so tonight I'm off to find some strange!

Oh, and BTW I can't stand that Heineken has gone to longnecks, it was a classy bottle before.


----------



## Adwex

RiverRatt said:


> ...... My ideal beer is a heavy, black stout that's hopped enough to give it some character. Sorry but Guiness doesn't do it. Rogue Shakespeare Oatmeal Stout or their Dirtoir are my favorites, but it's about as rare around here as the Dogfish Head.



Gotta agree on the Guinness, I was severely disappointed when I first tried one. It was like brown colored water. Love the creamy head though, and watching the foamy bubbles rising in waves. I've never seen any other beer do it like that.


----------



## Bflat5

I love beer. I used to drink porters, stouts, ales, etc. Then I had a freaking heart attack and decided to reel it in a little. I drink light beer now. Not bad you just have to double up on it! 

I can't say I really have a favorite. Just my favorite of the moment. I drank Coors light for several years, then one night I bought an 18 pack and that crap was skunky I couldn't drink it. Coors has turned me off ever since. Back on Bud Light now.

However, I guess I can say draft is my favorite kind. I have a kegerator in my jam rooom, but I don't drink enough to drop over $100 a keg. Plus when there's a keg of beer it's impossible to keep the freeloaders away.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

^^ you should drink Bud Light Platinum. 6% alc...

I've been drinkin it up w/:






from up where Thrawn & CaptKoolaid are from.

It's a coffee brewed beer. Says w/ a hint of chocolate, but thankfully, I don't taste that. If you guys up north can find some, it's not bad...


----------



## paul-e-mann

You're all gonna think I'm nuts but recently I thought I'd sample some National Bohemian "Natty Bo" and found it pretty good! It seems to be on tap everywhere and also available in every liquor store. I haven't had it since my college days and I probably never drank it when I was sober. So for old times sake I got a six pack and found it to be actually rather light and refreshing, and cheap as hell at $4 a six. You can drink like 4 of them and hardly get a buzz or slow you down. There you have it. Try it if you haven't.


----------



## DirtySteve

I've never seen that before. I don't think it makes it this far south.


----------



## paul-e-mann

It originated out of Baltimore but I think its brewed down south now in GA or NC.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight's drink(s)


----------



## paul-e-mann

I'm drinking the 16 ounce Natty Bo's tonight


----------



## Adwex

Had this with dinner tonight. mmmmmm


----------



## Fiat Lux

Dogs of Doom said:


> Tonight's drink(s)



Bah...!

Boags is made with dirty water.

cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I agree...

I posted a little review elsewhere & noted that it tasted like dirt water (like most all Mexican beer). The formaldehyde taste almost washes it out, but not quite.

I'm limited on what I can get out of the great southland down under. I've never been a Foster's fan. I did drink a New Zealander beer that was pretty good - a coffee beer.


----------



## Holme

Got a variety going on tonight!


----------



## 4STICKS

Holme said:


> Got a variety going on tonight!



Looks like fun! Bottoms up Holme!


----------



## Holme

4STICKS said:


> Looks like fun! Bottoms up Holme!



"Bottoms Up" 4STICKS!!!!

That's posh talk for someone who 'scratches his junk in front of his Granny!'



I love it!


----------



## 4STICKS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTliBtFKY90]Dean Martin -When You're Drinkin (1962 Part 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

4STICKS said:


> Dean Martin -When You're Drinkin (1962 Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## mickeydg5

I had one of these the other night. The best beer (ale with ginger) I have ever tasted. The most expensive I have ever tasted as well.


----------



## 4STICKS

Holme said:


> "Bottoms Up" 4STICKS!!!!
> 
> That's posh talk for someone who 'scratches his junk in front of his Granny!'
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!



Posh spice?
Yeah, I suppose she could scratch my junk in front of grand-ma


----------



## Holme

mickeydg5 said:


> I had one of these the other night. The best beer (ale with ginger) I have ever tasted. The most expensive I have ever tasted as well.



You guys (USA) have seriously given your ale making a kick up the arse!
I'm gonna stick that on my to do list along with Dog Fish Head-we have a few 'import' bars over here so I'll keep a look out!


----------



## Holme

4STICKS said:


> Posh spice?
> Yeah, I suppose she could scratch my junk in front of grand-ma



Posh Spice isn't really that Posh-she let me bone her for a fish butty with scraps & a can of Dandelion & Burdock!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Got a variety going on tonight!



 ...looks tasty!

I finally got to the store today and picked up some Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest. It was all they had that looked good. I'm hoping some other ones start showing up soon. They seem to have the best selection in the fall and winter.

I also finally got some more JDH so I'm set for the 3 day weekend!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> ...looks tasty!
> 
> I finally got to the store today and picked up some Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest. It was all they had that looked good. I'm hoping some other ones start showing up soon. They seem to have the best selection in the fall and winter.
> 
> I also finally got some more JDH so I'm set for the 3 day weekend!



Let me know what you think of the Oktoberfest brew mate-I've still to try it!
I've still no HJD-after this Jura I'm getting back on track!
As usual have one (bottle ) for me!


----------



## DirtySteve

The Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest is my favorite brew hands down, but only the oktoberfest. They also have a Gold and a Weisse and I don't care much for either of them.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> The Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest is my favorite brew hands down, but only the oktoberfest. They also have a Gold and a Weisse and I don't care much for either of them.



Now I've got an Oktoberfest Stein but no Oktoberfest brew to put in it!
Here's Lynne modelling it picking on an average pint pot-


----------



## DirtySteve

I have one of those that I actually got at oktoberfest in Munich in '94. I also have the official artist one they do every year in Munich that has authenticity papers and is signed by the artist. I'll have to dig them out and take a pic, but right now they're packed away in a box somewhere.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I have one of those that I actually got at oktoberfest in Munich in '94. I also have the official artist one they do every year in Munich that has authenticity papers and is signed by the artist. I'll have to dig them out and take a pic, but right now they're packed away in a box somewhere.



I just ordered mine on line,no paperwork........

SHOW OFF!!!!

You should buy a YJM!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I have one that looks just like yours except has a LowenBrau logo on it, but it looks just like that. The artist ones are different. I found this pic on line, but it's just like the other one I have...


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> The artist one is different, mine that's like yours is has a LowenBrau logo on it, but it looks just like that. The artist ones are different. I found this pic on line, but it's just like the other one I have...



Bloody Corksniffer!
Go take FarRiders cat out on a caviar tasting date!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey, I was there! I had to buy it.  The one I have that's like yours I actually stole from the Lowenbrau tent.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Now I've got an Oktoberfest Stein but no Oktoberfest brew to put in it!
> Here's Lynne modelling it picking on an average pint pot-



If I remember correctly, it's been a while since I've used it, but don't those hold about 3 beers?


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Hey, I was there! I had to buy it.  The one I have that's like yours I actually stole from the Lowenbrau tent.



I've 'nipped' a few glasses myself (Peroni,Stella,Spitfire etc.) but if you've gone all that way-Hell! You've EARNED that glass mate!
And a cool 'Momento' I bet it is too!
Now buy that YJM 'cork sniffer' - I've saved you a place in the doughnut slinging hall of fame!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> If I remember correctly, it's been a while since I've used it, but don't those hold about 3 beers?



Yup! & I was drinking pint for pint with mates!!!!
Builds up a strong bicep too!


----------



## DirtySteve

Haha I know when it's full you have to kind of cradle it like a baby! 

I ripped a whole box full of beer glasses when I was in Germany. I lived there for 2 years and I was in my 20's, ****ing great times man!!!

When it comes to beer you're damn right I'm a corksniffer, but not the stein, it wasn't that much as I recall...


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Haha I know when it's full you have to kind of cradle it like a baby!
> 
> I ripped a whole box full of beer glasses when I was in Germany. I lived there for 2 years and I was in my 20's, ****ing great times man!!!
> 
> When it comes to beer you're damn right I'm a corksniffer, but not the stein, it wasn't that much as I recall...



Army+Germany=FATAL!!!!

My mate was in the Army & his son has just joined (yup Germany!) supposed to be a great place & superb beer?!



Edit:Oh & sausage lol!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I was Airforce so we had it a little better than the army, but yeah, great bier, great food, (god I miss the bread) man I miss that place! If I ever have the chance to go back I'm never leaving!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I was Airforce so we had it a little better than the army, but yeah, great bier, great food, (god I miss the bread) man I miss that place! If I ever have the chance to go back I'm never leaving!



Wow now I'm interested!
Most UK people would go to America over Germany!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I have a cousin that's a genius and a scientist. He was the youngest guy ever to be published in the Scientific Journal for finding the cause of diabetes. He works in England and llived there for many years until he married a German girl (also a scientist) and now they live in Germany. When they come here for holidays and talk about home it makes me wish I could stuff myself in a suitcase and go back with them!! I love Germany.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I have a cousin that's a genius and a scientist. He was the youngest guy ever to be published in the Scientific Journal for finding the cause of diabetes. He works in England and llived there for many years until he married a German girl (also a scientist) and now they live in Germany. When they come here for holidays and talk about home it makes me wish I could stuff myself in a suitcase and go back with them!! I love Germany.



To us Germany is the home of nice cars,nice beers & big sausages!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

The only place I didn't get to go to (that I wanted to) when I lived there was England. I have no idea. I went to France, Holland, Italy, Belgium, and a couple of other places I was too drunk to remember, but I never made it to England. I really hope to get back there someday so I can do the tour again without being shitfaced, but that's the way it was.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> The only place I didn't get to go to when I lived there was England. I have no idea. I went to France, Holland, Italy, Belgium, and a couple of other places I was too drunk to remember, but I never made it to England. I really hope to get back there someday so I can do the tour again without being shitfaced, but that's the way it was.



All I'll say is avoid London-strangely the least 'English' place is the Capital?
It's too full,too expensive & well.......too full of people that aren't English!?


----------



## DirtySteve

That's what FS keeps saying so I have no desire to go to London, but I would like to go to England.


----------



## Jack92CH

Holme said:


> Got a variety going on tonight!



I was disappointed with Birra Moretti. Peroni is my favorite Italian lager.


----------



## num1dano

Yingling lager its made in the oldest brewery in america and of coarse the draft is best. Never drank outside of US sorry


----------



## Holme

Jack92CH said:


> I was disappointed with Birra Moretti. Peroni is my favorite Italian lager.



Yeah I prefer Peroni but it wasn't in the X3 for a £5 offer so I made do!


----------



## BlackSG91

I've been trying this beer of late. At first I thought it was a gimmicky beer that would taste like shit, but I was surprised how crisp and clean tasting it is. It's brewed in France and I highly recommend trying a few out if you ever see it in the store.


----------



## Grenade

Where in the hell can I get that?


----------



## BlackSG91

Grenade said:


> Where in the hell can I get that?



I live north of the border, so I get mine at the _Beer Store_. I'm sure they would probably have this beer down your way. I know they sell beer in corner stores down in the U.S., but not up here.


----------



## Grenade

So, Scottish imigrants to Australia have a German Beer brewed in France that you drink in Canada and I have never seen this in the U.S. WTF? I need to get away more.


----------



## BlackSG91

Grenade said:


> So, Scottish imigrants to Australia have a German Beer brewed in France that you drink in Canada and I have never seen this in the U.S. WTF? I need to get away more.



A very _International_ brew indeed. All I know is that the taste of this beer rocks!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

"The human brewery" ... 

Texas man


----------



## managainstcatfish

Steelhead pale ale, Mad River Brewery in Blue Lake, California.


----------



## RiverRatt

Is everybody hung over or what? I can't believe the beer thread was six pages back!

Anyone else tried the new George Killian's Irish Stout? Buy it up so they'll keep making it. This stuff is GOOD. I never thought I'd say anything positive about a Coors product, but this stuff rivals a good craft beer. Salud!


----------



## 1neeto

RiverRatt said:


> Is everybody hung over or what? I can't believe the beer thread was six pages back!
> 
> Anyone else tried the new George Killian's Irish Stout? Buy it up so they'll keep making it. This stuff is GOOD. I never thought I'd say anything positive about a Coors product, but this stuff rivals a good craft beer. Salud!



I thought Killian's was a AB brew. I don't buy anything from AB, maybe Kirin, but then I tried a Japanese Kirin and realized that the AB version is crap. 

Favorite beer? That's just impossible for me to answer, but if we talk about style of brews, I'm very partial towards IPA's and porters.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Went to a beer festival last weekend. Most of these micro brews I tasted were just too strong and rich. One stood out though, New Belgium Brewing in Colorado makes a lager called Shift. Shift comes in a can I love cans! The New Belgium ales are really good too like Fat Tire and Blue Paddle. http://www.newbelgium.com/beer.aspx


----------



## DirtySteve

I'm sooo disappointed! I can still get Hacker Pschorr Oktoberfest, but I've been able to get it all year and I'm bored with it. Last year at this time I was finding several good brews, but this year...nothing!


----------



## RiverRatt

Killian's is brewed by Coors. Back in the late 1980's it was still imported and tasted better. The stout is good though. Side by side, the Guiness is a bit heavier. It's a little more hopped as well. The Killian's reminds me a little of Dogfish Head 90 minute.

Ped, have you tried the New Belgium 1554 Enlightened Ale?


----------



## DirtySteve

RiverRatt said:


> Killian's is brewed by Coors. Back in the late 1980's it was still imported and tasted better. The stout is good though. Side by side, the Guiness is a bit heavier. It's a little more hopped as well. The Killian's reminds me a little of Dogfish Head 90 minute.
> 
> Ped, have you tried the New Belgium 1554 Enlightened Ale?



Damn, I had it on my list to look for, but not so much now.  I've still yet to see any 120 minute. Ad says it's not like the 60 or 90 minute and much better. I'm just very disappointed in my selection this year.


----------



## RiverRatt

Steve, it's not as heavily hopped as the Dogfish - you might like it. Hell, for $5.97 at Walmart you can afford to take a chance.


----------



## DirtySteve

Since you said that I'll look for it. I used to love Killians Red, can't tell you how many pool games I've played with a mug of Killians in my hand! ...until something happened and then it sucked.  (what happened was I went to Germany, lol) I'll try it if I can find it.


----------



## DirtySteve

I haven't had anything worth bumping this thread for this fall. Last year I was finding a lot of good imports, but it dried up this year. Well I sure hope this is a sign of things to come. I found some of this today. SCORE! It's good.

Weihenstephaner Pilsner (5.1%)


----------



## Hahahahahahaha

Wiseblood said:


> Becks drinking it now and forever!


Really????


----------



## 4STICKS

One beer I always look forward to is my next one.


----------



## DirtySteve

4STICKS said:


> One beer I always look forward to is my next one.



All that tells me is you wouldn't know a good beer if it bit you in the ass! 







j/k


----------



## 4STICKS

DirtySteve said:


> All that tells me is you wouldn't know a good beer if it bit you in the ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



Don't know what I'd think if a beer bit my ass!!!!!


----------



## shooto

O'Dell's IPA


----------



## DirtySteve

4STICKS said:


> Don't know what I'd think if a beer bit my ass!!!!!



lmao...you'd know it was a good beer!


----------



## DirtySteve

Where's Holme?  ...it's not his bedtime yet.


----------



## 4STICKS

DirtySteve said:


> Where's Holme?  ...it's not his bedtime yet.



Yeah...Where is that crazy Brit?????


----------



## 4STICKS

Holme's favorite beer is the one in his hand!!!!!!


----------



## EL 34

german brews-hacker pschorr, spaten, augustiner...etc. oktoberfest is the buffet of the worlds best beers.


----------



## Holme

4STICKS said:


> Holme's favorite beer is the one in his hand!!!!!!



True!

I've drank alsorts of Ales,Lagers & Spirits this week!

Two that I've actually remembered are-






& 






I've actually reached the part of the Christmas holidays where I'm sick of booze-so I'm having a cup of tea!


----------



## DirtySteve

What up Holme? Missed you last night.  That Erdinger looks delish...what's it like?


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> What up Holme? Missed you last night.  That Erdinger looks delish...what's it like?



Alright mate was out in Darrington last night & back on it in Zizzi's at 12.15 today-I'm beered out! 

That Erdinger reminds me of Leffe or a weaker Duvel-it's nice they have it on tap in a pub in Leeds town centre called 'The Conservatory' which I now go to just for a few of those!

If you see any check it out mate!

You had a good Christmas?

I'm well happy-got all next week off too!


----------



## DirtySteve

Cool, I'm good man, christmas was good. I only got 2 days off though. I might get new years day off, but that remains to be seen. I haven't heard yet. Enjoy your time off!


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

At the moment for me it's Stella Artois.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, I'm good man, christmas was good. I only got 2 days off though. I might get new years day off, but that remains to be seen. I haven't heard yet. Enjoy your time off!



Cheers mate! 

Yeah I worked in offices (accounts) when I left school before I started printing & they were tight as f@@k with Christmas holidays!

Most of my mates were in building trade etc. getting 2 or 3 weeks off & I used to get Christmas,Boxing & New Year's Day off-wasn't allowed to take days inbetween with holidays either!

Used to roll in wankered from night before!


----------



## Holme

Feeling Supersonic said:


> At the moment for me it's Stella Artois.



That's my in house drink mate-have 2 x 18 packs & a 10 pack in as we speak!


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Holme said:


> That's my in house drink mate-have 2 x 18 packs & a 10 pack in as we speak!



I started drinking it about 6 months ago. 

Many of my friends don't drink it, and I got bored of Fosters. 

I once drank Stella all evening and it was great, so I've stuck with it. 

After about 6 pints you get this nice caramel kind of vibe coming over the taste buds. It takes a good few pints to appreciate the beauty of Stella. 

Plus, it's Liam Gallagher's standard - so it must be cool. 

I have the triple filtered edition too. 

In the Co-Op it's currently on offer at £7 for 8


----------



## Holme

Feeling Supersonic said:


> I started drinking it about 6 months ago.
> 
> Many of my friends don't drink it, and I got bored of Fosters.
> 
> I once drank Stella all evening and it was great, so I've stuck with it.
> 
> After about 6 pints you get this nice caramel kind of vibe coming over the taste buds. It takes a good few pints to appreciate the beauty of Stella.
> 
> Plus, it's Liam Gallagher's standard - so it must be cool.
> 
> I have the triple filtered edition too.
> 
> In the Co-Op it's currently on offer at £7 for 8



Yeah once you start on Stella (it's been my 'steady away' beer for over a decade!) you'll find you can't go back!

No lie Fosters,Carling,Carlsberg etc. just taste like fizzy water to me now!


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Holme said:


> Yeah once you start on Stella (it's been my 'steady away' beer for over a decade!) you'll find you can't go back!
> 
> No lie Fosters,Carling,Carlsberg etc. just taste like fizzy water to me now!



Yup! same for me!


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

Sunk a few Furstenberg tonight prior to staritng on the rum. Delicious stuff 

Can get messy after a few bottles however , it kind of sneaks up on you then twats you round the back of the head all at once


Fürstlich Fürstenbergische Brauerei GmbH & Co. Kg - History


----------



## DirtySteve

After drinking a couple more of these Weihenstephaners tonight (only had one last night) I can say that this is the stuff right here! I haven't had a beer this good since I left Germany. Not Hacker Pschorr or Spatten or anything I've found here touches it. It's that good! I sure hope I can get more. I could get in trouble with this stuff!


----------



## Bflat5

I used to love Sam Adams creme stout. I can't find it anywhere anymore. Not sure if they even make it now.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

They sell it by the 6 pack, or in 160z bottles here...

I'll have to try it out.

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...atsbr-Weihenst/Weihenstephan-Hefe-Weiss/10116


----------



## mickeydg5

I had some Guinness Red Harvest Stout. It was good, a little different because is was like a light stout with a really thick creamy foam on top. (I was not going to type h**d there.)

I like some Weihenstephaner now and then. I do like Spaten and Paulaner when I can get my hands on it. But Warsteiner and Hoegaarden are mainstay.


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> They sell it by the 6 pack, or in 160z bottles here...
> 
> I'll have to try it out.
> 
> http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...atsbr-Weihenst/Weihenstephan-Hefe-Weiss/10116



That's not the same I can't vouch for it...I have the Pilsner.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DirtySteve said:


> That's not the same I can't vouch for it...I have the Pilsner.


Well, I guess I'll have to try them all...

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductList.aspx/_/N-15Z1z13zjt?DNID=Beer


----------



## DirtySteve

Dogs of Doom said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to try them all...
> 
> http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductList.aspx/_/N-15Z1z13zjt?DNID=Beer



Haha, I bet they're all good! Let me know what you think.


----------



## mickeydg5

Weihenstephan Hefe WeissBier das good if you like wheat (white) beer.


----------



## 4STICKS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcIJew-ePOQ]Tom T. Hall - I Like Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MarshallDog

For me, any type of micro brew/craft beer specifically IPA's, Pale Ale's and Porters. Can't stand production beer, makes me feel like shit bloating, gas, burp's, farts, not good!!


----------



## Holme

Tonight I am having some of this before the Stella-






Tis Good!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Holme said:


> Tonight I am having some of this before the Stella-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis Good!!!



Now that looks tasty, never saw it before. Wish I could get one to try around here. I will look into it.


----------



## jack daniels




----------



## Holme

MarshallDog said:


> Now that looks tasty, never saw it before. Wish I could get one to try around here. I will look into it.



It's a really unique flavour-it has a hint of banana which sounds odd but tastes great!

Well worth trying if you can find some!


----------



## Holme

jack daniels said:


>



I drink that in 'The Conservatory' in Leeds town centre where they have it on tap!

Cracking pint!


----------



## jack daniels

Erdinger's Ocktoberfest Beer is not listed on their website so it's, 1) Being phased out OR 2) Only advertised in and around October of every year. Erdinger is smooth, has less of a hopsy bite, and is very nicely carbonated. A friends son-in-law from Nottingham really likes the hopsy bite of Foster's. I'm informed that many brits prefer a hopsy bitey beer, as where I like a more malty beer. I had my first taste of a black & tan when I went to the U.K. back in 78', it was a harp lager and guiness stout combo. 

I learned a little bit in the process of making my own beer namely, about types of hops 1) Bittering hops and 2) Flavoring hops. The less acidity a hops has the better it conforms to the flavoring hops category, and the more accidity a hops has the more it conforms to a bittering hops category. Therefore the hops I prefer are low acidic ones as I like a more malty flavor with more body.


----------



## jack daniels

Also I don't make my beer from scratch. I use either Coopers or Muntons hopped malt syrup cans and an extra can of plain malt syrup. My beer will be ready to drink in a month, and if allowed to age will be absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Holme

jack daniels said:


> Also I don't make my beer from scratch. I use either Coopers or Muntons hopped malt syrup cans and an extra can of plain malt syrup. My beer will be ready to drink in a month, and if allowed to age will be absolutely fantastic!



I've never made my own beer!
My mates Dad used to make his own wine & cider which was usually rocket strength!

You'll have to let us know how it turns out!


----------



## JC@69G

any pale ale does it for me. hate Budweiser or regular domestic beer. Coors is the worst beer ever made. Heineken is another favorite though.


----------



## DirtySteve

It's been over a year since I've seen this and finally found it today. It's not as good as I remember, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Holme

JC@69G said:


> any pale ale does it for me. hate Budweiser or regular domestic beer. Coors is the worst beer ever made. Heineken is another favorite though.



Do you guys get -






There's a pub with a massive beer garden I go to in Chapel Allerton in summer which has it on tap-it's great!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Holme said:


> It's a really unique flavour-it has a hint of banana which sounds odd but tastes great!
> 
> Well worth trying if you can find some!


I can get it, but as you said, sounds weird. I'll have to try it some time...


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> It's been over a year since I've seen this and finally found it today. It's not as good as I remember, but it's still pretty good.



Alright mate!

Just realised where I got _Freebird!!!_ from-

Your f@@king sig!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

JC@69G said:


> any pale ale does it for me. hate Budweiser or regular domestic beer. Coors is the worst beer ever made. Heineken is another favorite though.



I'm with JD on the hoppy stuff, I much prefer a malty beer. I totally agree with you on the domestics though. Total piss beer and instant headache.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Holme said:


> Do you guys get -
> 
> ho-garden
> 
> There's a pub with a massive beer garden I go to in Chapel Allerton in summer which has it on tap-it's great!


I'm not a fan of overly fruity/flowery beers...

I tried Guiness on tap the other day & it tasted 100 x's better than in the bottle...


----------



## Holme

Dogs of Doom said:


> I can get it, but as you said, sounds weird. I'll have to try it some time...



It really is worth checking out mate-very good ale & not just a 'novelty' brew!


----------



## jack daniels

Holme said:


> I've never made my own beer!
> My mates Dad used to make his own wine & cider which was usually rocket strength!
> 
> You'll have to let us know how it turns out!



It always turns out well BUT I haven't been in the chips for some time, and when I was my mates weren't, so I was always footing the bill as well as doing all the work. 

Holme, with you living in the U.K. you have (better/easier) access to Munton's products there in the U.K. than we do here in the U.S. You need to get started making some as it's not as hard (or expensive) as one might believe. I made a batch of Munton's Docklands Porter once that I let age, and it was too good seriously. 

Muntons Docklands Porter | Home Brewing Supplies from Monster Brew


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Alright mate!
> 
> Just realised where I got _Freebird!!!_ from-
> 
> Your f@@king sig!!!



Hahaha, I thought that last night, but I didn't know for sure and you didn't say. You were cracking me up with that. Especially when you said , y'all! 


Holme said:


> Do you guys get -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pub with a massive beer garden I go to in Chapel Allerton in summer which has it on tap-it's great!



I'm pretty sure I have seen that, but wasn't sure about it. I'll have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I had this out of the tap @ Queensryche last week:






was pretty tasty...

I also got this:


----------



## Holme

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm not a fan of overly fruity/flowery beers...
> 
> I tried Guiness on tap the other day & it tasted 100 x's better than in the bottle...



To add to the Guiness mystery apparently as soon as it leaves Ireland it tastes shite as it doesn't travel well AND the bar persons in Ireland are pro trained to put a perfect 'Shamrock' in the head of your pint!

Still haven't been to Ireland to comment but my mates have & reckon it's true!


----------



## Holme

jack daniels said:


> It always turns out well BUT I haven't been in the chips for some time, and when I was my mates weren't, so I was always footing the bill as well as doing all the work.
> 
> Holme, with you living in the U.K. you have (better/easier) access to Munton's products there in the U.K. than we do here in the U.S. You need to get started making some as it's not as hard (or expensive) as one might believe. I made a batch of Munton's Docklands Porter once that I let age, and it was too good seriously.
> 
> Muntons Docklands Porter | Home Brewing Supplies from Monster Brew



Maybe I should try a batch?

I have an outside brick shed where it could age without young Michael's 'supervision' 

I'll look into it!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Michael would make a good brew meiser, I mean master!


----------



## jack daniels

DirtySteve said:


> I'm with JD on the hoppy stuff, I much prefer a malty beer. I totally agree with you on the domestics though. Total piss beer and instant headache.



Beer manufacturers naturally water beer down to increase their profits unfortunately. Remember when you could look at a bottle of bock beer, and you couldn't see through to the other side? This is why I still prefer home brew over grocery store or liquor store brands, it simple has more body and depth to the taste.


----------



## jack daniels

Holme said:


> Maybe I should try a batch?
> 
> I have an outside brick shed where it could age without young Michael's 'supervision'
> 
> I'll look into it!



The main thing is you need to keep the beer stored where you can have a consistent temp of around 68 degrees fahrenheit for the yeasting process to work correctly (which is one week to be exact).


----------



## jack daniels

Holme said:


> Maybe I should try a batch?
> 
> I have an outside brick shed where it could age without young Michael's 'supervision'
> 
> I'll look into it!



If you need some direction or advice just P.M. me I'd be more than glad to assist.


----------



## 4STICKS

jack daniels said:


> The main thing is you need to keep the beer stored where you can have a consistent temp of around 68 degrees fahrenheit for the yeasting process to work correctly.



It never lasts long enough in my house to "store it".


----------



## DirtySteve

jack daniels said:


> The main thing is you need to keep the beer stored where you can have a consistent temp of around 68 degrees fahrenheit for the yeasting process to work correctly (which is one week to be exact).



This is exactly why I don't try brewing my own. I have no place to do it or keep it. I got all fired up about doing it a couple of years ago and even joined the Homebrew forum to learn about it. Someday I want to get into it, but not where I live now.


----------



## jack daniels

4STICKS said:


> It never lasts long enough in my house to "store it".



When I was in the dough, I'd make another batch immediately after the first batch so that I was building up a stock. It was times like that that I really wished I had a specific storage place like a dedicated beer cellar. I met a guy who knew of a local millionaire who made large quantities of beer with some magic herb included. This guy said that one glass or less would absolutely knock your dick in the dirt. No doubt.


----------



## jack daniels

DirtySteve said:


> This is exactly why I don't try brewing my own. I have no place to do it or keep it. I got all fired up about doing it a couple of years ago and even joined the Homebrew forum to learn about it. Someday I want to get into it, but not where I live now.



Steve there was only one time I can recall that I had to let my beer batch ferment a little longer. I was using a cabinet in the laundry room who's wall separated the garage from the laundry room. The house thermostat was set for approx. 70 degrees fahrenheit but we had a cold snap so the garage wall by itself wasn't good enough insulation to keep the temp consistent. It still turned out fine, it's just that fermenting longer can sometimes give you what is called a choc beer. Choc is increased bitterness from the hops with dead yeast and sediments athough the sedimentary part is easily filtered out leaving a slightly hopsier bite.

I was making mine at my mom's, and when she began making a stink I started making it at my buddy's house. Even though my buddy is a beer aficionado, he didn't drink up the beer.


----------



## DirtySteve

jack daniels said:


> Steve there was only one time I can recall that I had to let my beer batch ferment a little longer. I was using a cabinet in the laundry room who's wall separated the garage from the laundry room. The house thermostat was set for approx. 70 degrees fahrenheit but we had a cold snap so the garage wall by itself wasn't good enough insulation to keep the temp consistent. It still turned out fine, it's just that fermenting longer can sometimes give you what is called a choc beer. Choc is increased bitterness from the hops with dead yeast and sediments athough the sedimentary part is easily filtered out leaving a slightly hopsier bite.
> 
> I was making mine at my mom's, and when she began making a stink I started making it at my buddy's house. Even though my buddy is a beer aficionado, he didn't drink up the beer.



I don't remember all the reasons why I decided not to try it here, it was a couple of years ago. Does humidity play a roll? Mine is nowhere near constant in my apartment. There's not much for insulation and it can fluctuate a lot. For instance, last weekend it was 20% inside, then the rain came this week and right now it's 55%. In the summer it will get as high as 70%.


----------



## jack daniels

DirtySteve said:


> I don't remember all the reasons why I decided not to try it here, it was a couple of years ago. Does humidity play a roll? Mine is nowhere near constant in my apartment. There's not much for insulation and it can fluctuate a lot. For instance, last weekend it was 20% inside, then the rain came this week and right now it's 55%. In the summer it will get as high as 70%.



The humidity doesn't affect yeasting only the temperature as your beer is in a sealed bucket with a water trap that releases only gas bubbles from the yeasting process. So, if you're able to keep the temp in the apartment in the general vicinity of high 60's to low 70's you're good to go.


----------



## DirtySteve

That's cool. So that wouldn't be a problem, Maybe I'll look into it again. It might have been that I was more interested in satisfying my GAS at the time than investing in brewing. I guess I really don't remember why I didn't do it.


----------



## jack daniels

Like I mentioned to Holme, P.M. me if you need advice or guidance as I'd be glad to help.


----------



## DirtySteve

Thanks man.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I might have mentioned this before, New Belgium Brewing Company out of Fort Collins Colorado. 

Flavors in particular I like are called Fat Tire and the other called Shift.


----------



## jack daniels

pedecamp said:


> I might have mentioned this before, New Belgium Brewing Company out of Fort Collins Colorado.
> 
> Flavors in particular I like are called Fat Tire and the other called Shift.



Speaking of Fat Tire beer, do you know what other cheaper beer tastes exactly like Fat Tire beer?

Dundee Beer | Irish Red Lager

And, if you love bock beer and had a chance to try the old Moretti La Birra Rossa Bock Beer before it was removed from the shelf and watered down, the cheaper exact clone substitute here:

ABITA BEER


----------



## Biddlin

"Olde Filipino Creamy, comin' in shorts and quarts"
;>)/


----------



## jack daniels

I miss the Ringnes Norwegian beer of my youth (I had a fake I.D. then).


----------



## ADZG

Representing all the aussies on here VB!!!!!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Hey Jack, I haven't made my own in a few years will start again soon. If you like a dark ale, add some roasted barley, makes the house smell fantastic! Looking forward to it again! Cheers!


----------



## JC@69G

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm not a fan of overly fruity/flowery beers...
> 
> I tried Guiness on tap the other day & it tasted 100 x's better than in the bottle...



Guinness Double Pour from the tap! Yummy Nitrogen! Never from the bottle but the can is pretty good.


----------



## paul-e-mann

jack daniels said:


> I miss the Ringnes Norwegian beer of my youth (I had a fake I.D. then).



Oh my god I havent heard that one in 20 years! I took a cruise with my wife on a Norwegian cruiseline and thats the bottle I drank that week. $500 bar bill, they must have charged me $20 a beer the bastards!


----------



## paul-e-mann

jack daniels said:


> Speaking of Fat Tire beer, do you know what other cheaper beer tastes exactly like Fat Tire beer?
> 
> Dundee Beer | Irish Red Lager
> 
> And, if you love bock beer and had a chance to try the old Moretti La Birra Rossa Bock Beer before it was removed from the shelf and watered down, the cheaper exact clone substitute here:
> 
> ABITA BEER



Nothings cheap by my standards today other than my beloved Nationial Bohemien - "Natty-Bo", I'll look up some Dundee and give it a shot!


----------



## Micky

Went to a b-day party yesterday and had some of these:
My new favorite! And it is brewed about 10 miles away from my home!


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

Tonight this is my favourite


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Do you guys get -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pub with a massive beer garden I go to in Chapel Allerton in summer which has it on tap-it's great!



Just look at that truck making a delivery in my town centre:




Horecaplein, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity

Hoegaarden is OK.
There's better though...
I recommend Flensburger Kellerbier for hot summer evenings.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Just look at that truck making a delivery in my town centre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horecaplein, Hengelo by blokkadeleider, on ipernity
> 
> Hoegaarden is OK.
> There's better though...
> I recommend Flensburger Kellerbier for hot summer evenings.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.




Never heard of it before Blok!

Just used the powers of :google: to have a nosey-











If I find some I'll try it!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Never heard of it before Blok!
> 
> Just used the powers of :google: to have a nosey-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I find some I'll try it!



I had it for the first time at Odins Biergarten in Haddeby near Schleswig, Germany.
They also serve excellent meals for a friendly price.







Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## jack daniels

Jethro Rocker said:


> Hey Jack, I haven't made my own in a few years will start again soon. If you like a dark ale, add some roasted barley, makes the house smell fantastic! Looking forward to it again! Cheers!



Jethro, you sound like my buddy Jerry who actually cooks his own with raw ingredients. And he lives out in the country and has the best purest well water which makes for great beer. I do it the fast, easy, and cheap way. I just use one can of hopped malt syrup (for whatever beer type), one plain can of malt syrup. If I want to add to the alcohol, I add one or two packets of rice flour which brings up the alcoholic content w/o adding a winey taste to the beer batch. Any other kind of sweetener added to beer to increase alcoholic content will leave the beer tasting like wine or saki BLECHHH!!!!!


----------



## jack daniels

Two beers I'd like to find out about (if they're still being brewed). One is Cruzcampo a spanish beer and the other beer is Tuborg Gold a danish beer.


----------



## GIBSON67

I found another pretty good Molson and it's a big beer...7.3% wahoo.
It was rather mild tasting and pretty damn good. Give it a try...


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

jack daniels said:


> I'd like to find out about (if they're still being brewed) Tuborg Gold a danish beer.





Looks like you're in luck 

Store Locator | The Beer Store


----------



## Blokkadeleider

jack daniels said:


> Two beers I'd like to find out about (if they're still being brewed). One is Cruzcampo a spanish beer and the other beer is Tuborg Gold a danish beer.



Tuborg, nice. Very nice indeed.
Denmark has a lot of fine lagers. I don't think it is available as export but if you ever have the opportunity to try Viborg, very much recommended. 
I think the brewer is called Viborg Bryghus.
I've only seen it in a 20 KM radius around the town of Viborg.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## jack daniels

Kaptain_Krunch said:


> Looks like you're in luck
> 
> Store Locator | The Beer Store



If I lived in Ontario Canada. I'm about 1400 + miles away. The funny thing about the above link's store locator is that when I typed in my location, I got nothing but Ontario Canada stores. Thanks anyway for the effort.


----------



## jack daniels

Blokkadeleider said:


> Tuborg, nice. Very nice indeed.
> Denmark has a lot of fine lagers. I don't think it is available as export but if you ever have the opportunity to try Viborg, very much recommended.
> I think the brewer is called Viborg Bryghus.
> I've only seen it in a 20 KM radius around the town of Viborg.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



You guys (in your part of the world) are so darn lucky when it comes to being located next to some of, if not the best beer manufacturers in the world. There's (I believe) a bavarian beer manufacturer that sold/sells beer in two packs and they have the ceramic flip top caps just like Grolsch. Wish I could remember the name however, the old building in which it's made looks similar to Odins Biergarten in Haddeby near Schleswig, Germany is not as wide of a building, and is centered in town. I know it's a vague description but?


----------



## rmroza

...for all the IPA lovers...Stone Brewing - Arrogant Bastard


----------



## jack daniels

rmroza said:


> ...for all the IPA lovers...Stone Brewing - Arrogant Bastard



Interesting story about British made India Pale Ale. When the brits were in India in the 1800's they found that their ale didn't travel well in the sweltering Indian heat. They found that by adding more hops to the beer batches that the beer traveled better and kept better for those long hauls and excessive heat. Being a malty beer guy, is why I'm not partial to IPAs or most other hopsy beers.


----------



## lucidspoon

Having a Zombie Dust right now. Had a connection get me a couple 6 packs of it from the 3 Floyd's "secret stash".


----------



## BlackSG91

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSD78PYLlVM]Black Label Beer Commercial (1950s) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnhQxUKqrMY]Vintage Animated Carling Black Label Beer Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


For the ultimate black boiler-maker (whiskey chased w/ beer) I usually have...


----------



## BlackSG91

Holme said:


> Yeah once you start on Stella (it's been my 'steady away' beer for over a decade!) you'll find you can't go back!
> 
> No lie Fosters,Carling,Carlsberg etc. just taste like fizzy water to me now!



Here's a message back from your beloved Queen on the Carling, Holmes. BTW, Fosters tastes like kangaroo piss.


----------



## Pumpkin88

GIBSON67 said:


> I found another pretty good Molson and it's a big beer...7.3% wahoo.
> It was rather mild tasting and pretty damn good. Give it a try...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16445



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVPDL89FQ1M"]Canadian Bacon Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok, tonight, I found a new spot to score! (w/in a mile from my house)

& the drink of the night?






Coming in at actually 11.25% abv, the one I drank was a limited ed. version. The label was screen printed on the bottle. It pours dark as fuck. Bottle says bourbon barrel aged, site says:


> *Barrel Aged Dark Seas*
> 
> _Barrel Aged Russian Imperial Stout_ This limited-edition version of our RIS has been aged for 20 months in Four Roses whiskey barrels. An especially spirited version of Dark Seas with softer-edged vanilla hints and barrel-aged complexity.
> _11.25% ABV, 75 IBU_



^^ the red on the bottle is a sealant, like they dip it in wax, or something.

Yummy! nomm, nomm....


----------



## BlackSG91

Speaking of mouth-watering stouts, here's one I have drank many many times before, but I haven't saw it as of late. It's called Sinha stout, but maybe it has been re-labelled Lion stout. It's a Sri Lanken stout that I personally love the taste over many other stouts that I have consumed over the years.

It's an extra strong stout at 8% alc/vol. and the pour is thick, rich & creamy. It develops a rocky, light brown coloured head that settles down to a thick, coarse and rocky cap fairly quickly & leaves a thin lace on the glass. The aroma is chocolate, roasted coffee, toast and a hint of sulfur. The feel is very rich & creamy, quite thick on the tongue and a bit drying. A light citrus hop sparkle comes in to keep it light & tasty. Bits of raisin and date are hidden away along with a cream taste. The finish is moderately dry with lingering coffee/chocolate tastes. It goes great with a simmering beef stew containing chopped up bacon and melting Asiago cheese.










Here's a picture of a bowl of the most flavourful bacon double cheeseburger beer cheese soup...yum!


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Yeungling....Black and Tan....FTW


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Some coffee beer is tasty. It looks like they could be the same - you never know. You're Canadian right? I've been asking about unibroue beer, but noone seems to have an answer...






Interstingly, I don't see the ones I see in the local stores...

http://www.unibroue.com/


----------



## BlackSG91

Dogs of Doom said:


> Some coffee beer is tasty. It looks like they could be the same - you never know. You're Canadian right? I've been asking about unibroue beer, but noone seems to have an answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interstingly, I don't see the ones I see in the local stores...
> 
> Unibroue



Yes, I'm a numbered inmate of Canuckistan. I recognize those beers that you posted in the picture. I definitely remember drinking the Trois Pistoles and personally, I didn't like it near the end after finishing a six-pack. It tasted like cheap Sherry wine or dark vinegar. The Sinha or Lion stout is much more my preference with those coffee & chocolate flavours.

Here's another one I love. It's Mill Street Breweries Coffee Porter @ 5.5% alc/vol. from Toronto where I live east of. I could drink this every morning for breakfast & eternity if I had the choice. It goes great with bacon & eggs.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

that one looks good...


----------



## BlackSG91

Dogs of Doom said:


> that one looks good...



That Mission stout is an Imperial stout just like Sinha. I'll have to keep my eye out for that one because at 11% alc/vol. it packs a lot which I like, especially with a mouth-watering filet-mignion wrapped in some succulent Canuckistan bacon.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

that bacon (& filet) is beggin' for some 3rd degree burns...

...

the Mission beer is a ltd ed. & the beer is sold in under 200 stores (most local to San Diego) & cost a whoppin' $18.99 a litre, here...

One that might be easier to find is Sam Adams makes an Imperial Belgian (white) & Russian (stout), that are high alc content.


----------



## VanR

Killian's Red


----------



## DirtySteve

Tonight it's...





&





I said it before but I'll say it again, the weihenstephaner is awesome if you can find it. I've only had the Pilsner, but they have several others.


----------



## Holme

Tonight I'm having-






&


----------



## DirtySteve

I'd really like to try those. I've been keeping an eye out, but so far it's been a no go. :frown:


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I'd really like to try those. I've been keeping an eye out, but so far it's been a no go. :frown:



Offer on at Asda over here mate - 4 bottle pack (Hoegaarden & Leffe) for £3 so I'm stocked up.....

Poor old Stella has been dropped like a hot rock at the moment!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I like Leffe, but Ho-Garden I can do w/o. Real strong citrus flavor...

I see those regularly @ Vons. If you have a Vons, you'll probably be able to find them...


----------



## JAC

Tsing Tao.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Offer on at Asda over here mate - 4 bottle pack (Hoegaarden & Leffe) for £3 so I'm stocked up.....
> 
> Poor old Stella has been dropped like a hot rock at the moment!



I dropped that Stella shit along time ago.  I hope what you get over there is better than what we get over here. That stuff made me feel like crap the next day.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JAC said:


> Tsing Tao.


Interestingly, you don't see much Chinese beer on the market, nor talked about much. I've never tried any either.

That said, when I hang around w/ my Chinese buddies, we sometimes go to those indoor swapmeets in Chinatown & they have all sorts of Chinese beer. One of these x's, I'll have to grab a few...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Offer on at Asda over here mate - 4 bottle pack (Hoegaarden & Leffe) for £3 so I'm stocked up.....
> 
> Poor old Stella has been dropped like a hot rock at the moment!



So you're making progress! 
You might even go off the meds soon 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I dropped that Stella shit along time ago.  I hope what you get over there is better than what we get over here. That stuff made me feel like crap the next day.



Yeah it's a good strong day drinking lager over here,purity laws etc. 
As far as the Hoegaarden goes-I'm a fan-like DoD has said it is a different citrus taste but it's worth a try!



Also whilst you're on we had a spot of half decent weather today so popped Michael on his swing in the garden-

He loved it!


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> So you're making progress!
> You might even go off the meds soon
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



We're not all spoiled for choice!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Holme said:


>


He looks like:

"Give me a beer dammit!"

He also looks like he needs a 1 watt stack & a super strat! ...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> We're not all spoiled for choice!!!



Oh come on.
Compare the alcohol department of "any" British supermarket to a Dutch one and you'll see who has the choice here. Or rather "there". Over at yours that would be.
We win on cheese/dairy though 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

^^^ he can't even find Hollandia... ...


----------



## Holme

Dogs of Doom said:


> He looks like:
> 
> "Give me a beer dammit!"
> 
> He also looks like he needs a 1 watt stack & a super strat! ...



They had the JTM1C at £300 over here the other day & I was tempted for him!

Got a Jem Floral & an RG RFR so he can use the RG!

Lynne won't let him have a beer though!


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Oh come on.
> Compare the alcohol department of "any" British supermarket to a Dutch one and you'll see who has the choice here. Or rather "there". Over at yours that would be.
> We win on cheese/dairy though
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



You cheesy cow!

(Actually I love a good milk shake!)


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Yeah it's a good strong day drinking lager over here,purity laws etc.
> As far as the Hoegaarden goes-I'm a fan-like DoD has said it is a different citrus taste but it's worth a try!
> 
> 
> 
> Also whilst you're on we had a spot of half decent weather today so popped Michael on his swing in the garden-
> 
> He loved it!



Good looking kid Holme...he's growing fast, wow! Looks to me like he'd rather have a JD honey and a Class 5.


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> Good looking kid Holme...he's growing fast, wow! Looks to me like he'd rather have a JD honey and a Class 5.



Yeah his cuteness is his get out of trouble free card at nursery-he is very cheeky & bold!

Anyways I'm thinking more Plexi (JMP1) & a Milkshake!

Or two YJM's in the house!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Dogs of Doom said:


> ^^^ he can't even find Hollandia... ...



I suspect it is just rejected C-quality lager from around here 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Holme said:


> Yeah his cuteness is his get out of trouble free card at nursery-he is very cheeky & bold!
> 
> Anyways I'm thinking more Plexi (JMP1) & a Milkshake!
> 
> Or two YJM's in the house!



Or maybe he's thinking about a real 1959 and blowing your YJM away 



Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Yeah his cuteness is his get out of trouble free card at nursery-he is very cheeky & bold!
> 
> Anyways I'm thinking more Plexi (JMP1) & a Milkshake!
> 
> Or two YJM's in the house!



I was just trying to save you a few bucks. +1 on the milkshake!


----------



## Holme

Blokkadeleider said:


> Or maybe he's thinking about a real 1959 and blowing your YJM away
> 
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Not if I'm f@@king paying for it!!!



Besides I don't want him playing out of date stuff with mould!

Seriously though I have seen these - apparently getting good reviews & made in England at just over £300!






I'm a Marshall man myself but that is made in UK & £200 less than a SL5-plus we all know Tony Iommi is cooler than


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> I was just trying to save you a few bucks. +1 on the milkshake!



Nah joking aside a Class 5 would be ideal-as would JDH!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

Holme said:


> Not if I'm f@@king paying for it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides I don't want him playing out of date stuff with mould!
> 
> Seriously though I have seen these - apparently getting good reviews & made in England at just over £300!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Marshall man myself but that is made in UK & £200 less than a SL5-plus we all know Tony Iommi is cooler than



That looks cool!


----------



## Holme

DirtySteve said:


> That looks cool!



Well I don't know much about Laney at all but I am a big Sabbath fan & couldn't help but notice this!

For the price,features,sounds & it's made in England for just over £300 seems like a killer deal in comparison to the SL5!

We'll see-by the time he can play there'll probably be a 1 watt Marshall that sounds like every amp under the sun!


----------



## BlackSG91

Get ready 4PRICKS, or do you prefer 4DILDOS?


----------



## 4STICKS

BlackSG91 said:


> Get ready 4PRICKS, or do you prefer 4DILDOS?



WTF is wrong with you, dude?


----------



## 4STICKS

Holme said:


> Nah joking aside a Class 5 would be ideal-as would JDH!!!


----------



## Fiat Lux

JAC said:


> Tsing Tao.



Tastes like it's made with dirty water to me... 

cheers


----------



## BlackSG91

4STICKS said:


> WTF is wrong with you, dude?



You going to bed early...that's WTF is wrong!


----------



## Marshall Art




----------



## Blokkadeleider

BlackSG91 said:


> Get ready 4PRICKS, or do you prefer 4DILDOS?



I've seen that one but never had it. 
Any good? 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## BlackSG91

Blokkadeleider said:


> I've seen that one but never had it.
> Any good?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Well I know some other people wouldn't like, but I find it pretty good. It's on the bitter side, but not too strong even though the alcohol content is higher than usual. It's actually pretty smooth if you can get used to the taste. I really like it. You can even drink it at room temperature. I'm drinking one right now. It was on sale for $2.35 for one can. Now you can't beat that price.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Drink of the night...






Coming in at 6.9%. Probably the best thing from Miller Low Life...

Not bad, don't know if it would be my go to beer, but not a bad beer. It doesn't seem to get good reviews from the corksniffers, but eh! they like all that flowery piss IPA shit anyway. Fuck them! 

Hey, at least it's 6.9%! It's actually pretty smooth, probably tastes better colder.

When I was a kid, I used to work for Anheiser Bush & also Gate City Bev. Dist, which was the distributor for Miller. Funny, as I was 15, their vending machines only had their product. So, AB had no soda cans, but only Bud in their machine & GCB only had Miller. Put 50¢ in, get a Bud/Miller. I was never a big fan of Miller, but this is decent.

I remember back then having Budweiser sunglasses, shirts, beach towels, they had everything as a product branded w/ Bud & used to give me all sorts of stuff. It was fun while it lasted...


----------



## BlackSG91

At the moment I'm consuming this very fine beverage from Portland, Maine. It's Shipyard Monkey Fist I.P.A. which is also at a very refreshing 6.9% alc/vol. It's a very hoppy tasting beer that is bold, but it leaves a fairly clean finish. I'm consuming the 473 mL tall cans for full effect. I've just devoured about 5 greasy strips of the most flavourful bacon and this beer really helps cut through grease for easier digestion.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I also drank a couple of these w/ dinner:






yummy!

Only problem... They are 8% & you can drink each drink like it's a shot. Gulp - there goes one! Gulp! - there goes 2!. You can drink a dozen in minutes, but then it'll catch up w/ you...

...

Sounds like a drink for Holme...


----------



## Johnt

Anything by Fullers of Chiswick, London.

ESB is my favourite.

JohnT


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I think Fullers is available around here, I'll have to see what I can get...


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

This evening I shall be starting with this...





And finishing with this...


----------



## GIBSON67

My wife loves those Strawberry-Ritas, we pack them in her bag for golf. They are smaller than beers so she can pack a few extra, ha!

I'll have to look for the Miller Fortune...


----------



## mickeydg5

I discovered Trappistes Rochefort 10, freaking awsome!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Belgian > anything else...

&, it's available locally! 

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...ers/Rochefort/Rochefort-10-Trappist-Ale/16955

sounds good!

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Holme said:


> Well I don't know much about Laney at all but I am a big Sabbath fan & couldn't help but notice this!
> 
> For the price,features,sounds & it's made in England for just over £300 seems like a killer deal in comparison to the SL5!
> 
> We'll see-by the time he can play there'll probably be a 1 watt Marshall that sounds like every amp under the sun!


Laney makes a good amp. I scored a ½ stack VH100R a while back. The thing sounds authentic plexi. I'd imagine that Iommi sounds better than the Slash 5.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Beer o' the night...





Ok, this is WTF!

Where the fuck has Anheuser Busch been hiding this baby at? The best beer on the AB roster. I went to the store Food 4 Less (Kroger) & they were out of everything, but they had this sampler pack, so I said WTF, why not?

Tastes as good as it sounds. Kinda a weak beer at 5.5%, so I'll probably drink the whole 12 pack tonight... JK!

There's only 4 of these & 4 of each of 2 other offerings from AB. The bastards...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok, after drinking the 1st one...

That's a damn good beer! I'm not a big Bud fan. I grew up in an area that's very hispanic in nature & the local Stater Bros market sells more Budweiser than most of the rest of the stores around combined. So, between that & the fact that I used to work for AB, I've had more than my fill of Buttwiper beer...

If only they are smart enough to keep this one... (maybe up the alc %)


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

Tonights tipple.... 






Anyone tried it? I'm waiting on it chilling just now. 

If it's crap I have some King Cobra for after


----------



## BlackSG91

Kaptain_Krunch said:


> Tonights tipple....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried it? I'm waiting on it chilling just now.
> 
> If it's crap I have some King Cobra for after



I've had that beer many times in the past and it tastes great, but it's way too expensive.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok kiddies....

My new #1!






Gulden Draak is the shit! This is the fuckin' shit!

Yum-yum, gulp, gulp glug, glug...

A must have if you can get your greedy little hands on it!


----------



## BlackSG91

I've had this last night and I'm having it again. It's Wellinton Imperial Russian Stout. It's full-bodied and complex. It's one of the boldest beers breweed with an inviting aroma of dark chocolate & coffee. This is a full-bodied stout patterned after the highly fortified stouts that were exported from the U.K. to Russia during the 1800's. At 8% alc/vol this beer does the trick. It also makes you sh!t like a race horse so be warned.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

last night, I was slurpin' down some of this...






from North California, well, North of me anyway...

It was pretty good too!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

&... it doesn't make you shit like a race horse... ...

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

re: Gulden Draak


Interesting is I bought it warm, threw it in the freezer, & after a while the refrigerator. As I drank it, I poured it into a small glass, as it got warmwer, it tasted like a caramel mochiato w/ dulce de leche' (sweetened condensed milk). The warmer it got, the sweeter, more robust it's flavor...


----------



## BlackSG91

Dogs of Doom said:


> &... it doesn't make you shit like a race horse... ...
> 
> ...



After five massive unloadings this morning (& I'm not shitting you), I felt light as horse feathers this evening!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sounds more like medicinal use to me...

Just what the Dr ordered!


----------



## Biddlin




----------



## mickeydg5

Keep the thread alive.


I would rather pay the price and drink one of these then drink 2 or three of anything "American", so far.
A great brew!







Actually it is an awesome brew!
Super Brew 15 Barley Win Ale from Romania, 14.9%, my new favorite.


----------



## chuckelator

Figured I'd come back into this one, since I am the OP after all... This is what I've been drinking this evening.






Figured it's getting warmer outside, and a good way to commemorate that would be with a Saison!


----------



## chuckelator

Dogs of Doom said:


> last night, I was slurpin' down some of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from North California, well, North of me anyway...
> 
> It was pretty good too!



Had a few of those myself.. Damn fine brew!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'll have to try & find that Romanian brew.


----------



## chucho




----------



## mickeydg5

This is interesting. If you like smoked meat, brisket or bacon then try this. It is a smoked beer called Original Schlenkerla Smokebeer from Bamberg, Germany.

You can taste the smell of the coals (beech wood) from the pit.


----------



## MarshallDog

chuckelator said:


> Figured I'd come back into this one, since I am the OP after all... This is what I've been drinking this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it's getting warmer outside, and a good way to commemorate that would be with a Saison!



Oh yeah! Any Brews by Stone are awesome IMO


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> This is interesting. If you like smoked meat, brisket or bacon then try this. It is a smoked beer called Original Schlenkerla Smokebeer from Bamberg, Germany.
> 
> You can taste the smell of the coals (beech wood) from the pit.


Yep, I love it!


----------



## MarshallDog

chuckelator said:


> Figured I'd come back into this one, since I am the OP after all... This is what I've been drinking this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it's getting warmer outside, and a good way to commemorate that would be with a Saison!



Oh yeah, any brew by Stone is awesome IMO....


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Sorry to have to break this news to you guys...
We're in deep deep trouble!

World shortage of hops could lead to 20% increase in beer prices | Latest News | Latest Breaking News | Daily Star. Simply The Best 7 Days A Week


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yep, I love it!


 It is pretty good. It is definitely different.
It was almost too over powering in _smokey_ taste. One sixteen oz is about all I could do at a time unless paired with the right food.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> It is pretty good. It is definitely different.
> It was almost too over powering in _smokey_ taste. One sixteen oz is about all I could do at a time unless paired with the right food.


Smoked salmon... ...

There's a brewery near me that makes (made) a beer similar, but the smoke is a little smoother. It's a Scotch Ale. I think it was 12%. Aged in oak bourbon casks. 

But, I get that one all the time. They have it at Bevmo, so whenever I want it, it's a hop, skip & a jump away...

One thing you can do, if you think it's too strong... Mix it w/ one of your favorite beers. Pour them both into a mug at the same pace & drink away...


----------



## ADZG

VB


----------



## mickeydg5

Not beer but I had some Strongbow honey & apple hard cider.
It is pretty good for a apple cider.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lithuania anyone?

Hell on High


----------



## RazorDave

I don't drink anymore, but I used to rotate styles. My palette circled between Franziskaner, Arrogant Bastard, Vanilla Bean Porter, etc. Variety was the spice for me. Even an occasional pseudo or bigger craft like Newcastle, Sam Adams, etc. Anything but the Unholy trinity macro brands. Those Id drink if I was thirsty and no water was available LOL


----------



## bman

For cheap stuff Coors Light. For good stuff, a Micro Brew, medium amber brewed in Indianapolis called "Preachers Daughter". it's ultra smmoth and balanced w/ about 8% alc.


----------



## chuckharmonjr

youengling black and tan


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight's flavor: (on the left)






Me So Honey by Belching Beaver Brewery in Vista, CA.

Vista is a couple miles inland from Camp Pendelton & Oceanside, CA. North County San Diego.

I went down to the local Booze Barn, which opened up recently about a mile from my house. They carry a lot of exotic, craft & imported beers. The local Highschool & sports program is the Yellowjackets & I saw the bee on the bottle, which resembled the logo & saw that it was a honey wheat, so I thought, what the heck...

The verdict? Nothing special. Even though it is a honey wheat ale, the wheat is more potent than the honey (couldn't even taste the honey actually). Somewhat of a bitter taste overall & at 5.5% alcohol, pretty weak.

I also picked up a Belgian (in the fridge). I'll post on that later...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok, drank/drunk the Belgian beer/bier.....

It was interesting, but not IMO, very good. This is the closest label I can find:






The label on mine said "Grand Reserve" & that it was a Belgian Style Sour Ale. Boy, was it sour... While it was the 2012 winner of the WBA (world beer awards) Best Flavoured Wood Aged Beer, the sour was like those sour candies that make you pucker & somewhat grimace at how sour they are. The wood flavour was almost non-existent, did I say it was sour?

I must say that after the 2 beers (1 pint 6 oz Me So Honey & 1 pint 9.4 oz this one) I've got a pretty good buzz. This beer weighs in @ 7.3% alc.

It seems to have left a very citrusy aftertaste, which is somewhat overwhelming. I don't think I'd recommend this beer, unless my description sounds like something that you'd enjoy. Being a Belgian beer connoisseur (to an extent), this one would rate low on the totem pole. I think I'd rather drink domestic beer...


----------



## JAC

Tsing Tao


----------



## maxxi

brugse zot blonde


----------



## Dogs of Doom

das Bier des Abends...






I bought a mini-keg, so drinking it up...

Weighs in @ 5.4%, which is weak for a German lager. Looking for more info, I found a review page & someone said this:



> You can really taste a cask like feel on the tongue almost like the barrels are still there in the brew
> 
> mouthfeel: A bit weak but then again what do I know. The flavor stays on the tongue but the body leaves quickly



This is my assessment as well. You can taste a wood cask flavor, the body seems strong, but only lasts for a second. The aftertaste last a bit, but seems watered down.

These gravity kegs are interesting. I would have been better served if there were english instructions, or if the people at the store knew what was up w/ them. I had to figure it out myself, just a little trick to it, but I think I've got it figured out now...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Beer o' the evening...






Once again, I scored a mini-keg. Some good shit! The description on BevMo! (where I got it), says:



> Exhibiting a big whipped cream-like head, this hefe appears cloudy with yeasty, orange look; excellent flavors of clove, banana, and vanilla complete the picture.


A very smooth beer, w/ great body/flavor. The description above is pretty much right on, but the flavors are subtle, not overbearing. The strongest flavor is a wood flavor w/ vanilla & kinda nutty. The banana & clove are very subtle. Weighing in @ 5.4%, not strong by German standards, but doesn't have a weak flavor.

Das Guten!


----------



## mickeydg5

Klingt gut.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

One thing that's cool, is that w/ these mini-kegs (5 ltr) is that you don't need a pump:






you simply turn the top valve 90º & it opens the vent, then pull out the spout/tap on the bottom. On this one, you twist the tap 90º clockwise to get it to pour. Works 100% on gravity & seems to work well. The price ends up being about $3.40 a liter, whereas when you buy a liter bottle, you generally spend $5+...

On the other beer, the spout had a push button release to pour your beer. Funny though, I can only find images w/ the same twist tap:






(edit) the guy at the store says that the keg will stay good for up to about 30 days if you seal it back up after each use. Just put the top & bottom back to the way they were when you bought it...

Well worth looking into...


----------



## mickeydg5

I had a few myself.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've seen the Newcastle @ the grocery store (Food4less, which is a Kroger store). Those use a pump, as does the Heineken. They come w/ it these days...

How do they hold up over time?

I remember, back in the days (when I was in HS - early '80s), that w/ kegs & minis (we had to buy our own pumps), it seemed like the beer went flat & even pumping it up wasn't any good. Maybe the pumps on the minis weren't that good back then. I know the big pump we had leaked, so that might have been the issue there...


----------



## mickeydg5

I have only had a few mini kegs. Some were pumps and some were gravity feed.

That is why I have only had a few. Unless people who drink are over you have to be committed to hitting it for a couple of days. I generally stick to bottles.

Always at about 39 or 40 degrees F.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yeah, I hear you, I don't drink that much, but feel obligated to do so, because I'm afraid of it going bad. If these gravity fed ones last like they claim though, then that's cool...


----------



## mickeydg5

I tried a STONE IPA. Never again. I know some of you guys like STONE but that IPA was serious hop bitterness which tasted like sour orange peels. It is not for me.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I hate Stone Brewing. That Dirty Bastard Ale is shit too...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> I had a few myself.


Just finishing one of these up! ...

I don't think I've ever drank Newcastle before. Probably my favorite Bier o ze Englander...

I remember back in the day, I used to drink Mackieson Triple Stout (3x Dark) & when we'd go up to the mountains, pissing in the snow made the snow brown... ...


----------



## mickeydg5

I had one of these, Scottish, smooth and pretty darn good.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Looked it up. 8.5% alc.

I hate reading a bunch of cork sniffery when it comes to beer, but this sounded pretty good...


> "Named after Thorfin Hausakliuuf, the seventh earl of Orkney, this reddish coloured ale has an intense vinous nose, is rich and satiny in the mouth with a long dry finish and deep rich fruity notes. Described as ’Satiny smooth in the mouth, deceptively light and dangerously drinkable’."


They don't have it available at my BevMo!


----------



## mickeydg5

I kind of read some of that on the packaging or label. But taste matter most, well my taste. Anyway it resembles that remark especially the part about "Satiny smooth in the mouth, deceptively light and dangerously drinkable".


----------



## Hahahahahahaha

Love Not War | LONDON FIELDS BREWERY

MY FAVORITE
First brewed barricaded in the brewery during the London riots. This brooding red ale is an ode to all things peace and love. A true union of malt and hops, with silky texture and soft caramel flavours cuddling up to a rich pear and summer fruit character.
*STYLE:* Hoppy Red Ale
*ABV*: 4.2%
*MALTS:* Pale, Cara Red, Melanoidin, Wheat, Crystal, Roasted Barley
*HOPS:* Magnum, Dr Rudi, Summit, Cascade





*DRY HOPS:* Amarillo


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bump, this thread's buried w/ all the shit/nonsense threads...

Tonight's drink o' the night!






Had to try it. Says that Bruce Dickinson actually puts it out.

Iron Maiden

A beer created by Iron Maiden, brewed by Robinsons
*The Story of TROOPER *


Real ale fan and history aficionado Bruce Dickinson, Maiden's vocalist, played a major role in developing the unique flavour of the beer, entailing ongoing visits to Robinson’s brewery in Stockport.

"I'm a lifelong fan of traditional English ale; I thought I'd died and gone to heaven when we were asked to create our own beer. I have to say that I was very nervous: Robinsons are the only people I have had to audition for in 30 years. Their magic has been to create the alchemical wedding of flavour and texture that is TROOPER. I love it."
_____________________________________________

English brew, so I wasn't expecting much. It has a somewhat hoppy/citrus flavor & only weighs in @ 4.7% alc.


It was ok for a novelty, but probably wouldn't get it again. Too similar to IPA (barf) for me...


----------



## CoyotesGator

IPA's can be challenging! DoG. Mamma's new favorite is Leffe. Who am I to complain!


----------



## CoyotesGator

Crap, I've been autovoiced.... Sorry DoD!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Leffe's good! The hint of clove/spice makes for an interesting flavor. Plus, it's a lot cheaper than what that Trooper costs... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Here's beer #2 for the night!






Now, interestingly enough, this has that clove/spice flavour like Leffe, but it's a bit different. This one's a lot cheaper than Trooper as well.

Trooper $5.99/bottle
Tucher $1.99/bottle

weighing in @ 5.2% alc, it's light for a German beer, but it's got a great flavor!

http://www.tucher-usa.com/Products.html

Maybe I'll see if I can get a keg!


----------



## CoyotesGator

Maybe I'll see if I can get a keg![/QUOTE said:


> Where the hell are my keys?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lol, I'd have to order it & I'd probably get one of these:

Tucher Helles Hefeweizen Mini Kegs


----------



## S.A.T.O.

I've been on a big Rolling Rock kick lately.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

don't think I've ever tried it, I'll have to get some someday...


----------



## mtm105

I used to love beer. I considered it a good friend.

Until I started saying things that you wouldn't normally say, to a friend, while under it's influence.

It was then I decided that beer was no friend of mine.


----------



## mtm105

I used to love beer. I considered it a good friend.

Until I started saying things that you wouldn't normally say, to a friend, while under it's influence.

It was then I decided that beer was no friend of mine.


----------



## mickeydg5

In moderation my friend, otherwise not at all.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ze breusknhausen ib ze nacht






Weighing in at 5.7% alc. Good flavour. Robust w/ an aftertaste that remains constant. Doesn't go bitter or weak. No goofy flowery piss taste like IPAs, not citrus/fruity flavours involved. Tastes like beer, like it's supposed to...


----------



## Rocker1973

Carlsberg Export & Newcastle Brown Ale!!!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight's (& last night's) braü...


----------



## BlackSG91

Jeez, I haven't drank beer now in the longest time...a few months I think? I've been drinking Kraken black spiced rum for awhile now with black coffee. But there is one beer I would like to mention if I didn't mention it before and I loved quite often was Mill St. Coffee Porter beer that was a quick pick-me upper every morning with Canuckistan back bacon and sunny-side-up eggs sprinkled with Sicilian sea-salt! Yum yum...in the tum!!











*;>)/*


----------



## Dogs of Doom

* Mill Street Coffee Porter *

5.5 ABV · Brewed by Mill St. Brewery 

Our porter is rich and robust, dark brown in colour with a dark roasted coffee nose, imparting an intense coffee flavour with notes of chocolate. Made with beans supplied by the Distillery District’s Balzac’s Coffee, this porter offers a rich, full and unique flavour. Currently, there are no other coffee-flavoured beers in the Ontario market.


Email me when places nearby get this beer. 

*Businesses: Make sure people looking for the beers you sell find you.*


*Bummer, Mill Street Coffee Porter isn't available nearby.*


----------



## MarshallDog

Anything that is a "Craft" beer with lots of hops such says a Pale Ale or IPA.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The last one.

 TWIN


----------



## hitchorange

DUVEL, seriously if you ever get a chance to taste this do it.
Blond, light bitter taste with a nice collar of foam and good amount of sparkle.
Clocking in at 8,5% a real delight and one of Belgium's finest!


----------



## gunboatstudio

I usually have trouble finding this Central MA beer in Western MA. But it looks like they finally got a rep out here for us.


----------



## mickeydg5

For the upcoming season. 10.6% and 48 IBU, good stuff. Actually very good especially for the price.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

gunboatstudio said:


> I usually have trouble finding this Central MA beer in Western MA. But it looks like they finally got a rep out here for us.


what's it taste like? any spec's?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

They had this on sale -cheap beer. From Canuckistan!


----------



## gunboatstudio

Dogs of Doom said:


> what's it taste like? any spec's?



I drank them all before I could check! 

But the internet says it's 5.2% and it is technically an American Red Ale. Not sure I could successfully blind taste test it against a Sam Adams Octoberfest. Honestly, I'm really prefer the German stuff when it comes to Octoberfests. 

But Wachusett is local to my hometown, and it turns 20 years old this year. Gots to have hometown pride!


----------



## gunboatstudio

Dogs of Doom said:


> They had this on sale -cheap beer. From Canuckistan!



My honeymoon was in Nova Scotia. Shortly after we returned, we found out that we came home pregnant. 

Wife: Maybe we should name her 'Scotia' Martin?
Me: Because she was conceived there?! We might as well name her Moosehead Martin! It had just as much to do with it!

True story.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

We have a lot of micro breweries around here. The problem is the good ones cost around $18 a bottle...

My favorite beer is Belgian (the real stuff), then German, Russian & Scotch. American beer, the stronger, the better usually & usually, it's a copy of one of the aforementioned. Beer that's aged in liquor casks, usually takes on a good charcoal flavor. Smokey beer is good too!


----------



## mickeydg5

I like this stuff, Sierra Nevada, based out of California.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've looked for it but it's out of stock everywhere...

Here's my drink o' the night: 






pretty tasty. I like it better than the regular Newcastle. More of a caramel flavor. If you like Newcastle, you'll love this. I think the spec's are similar alc 4.5 bv, so it's not very strong, but UK commercial stuff usually isn't.

I think I'll go listen to Bark At The Moon outtakes...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

In case you guys haven't figured out my background. The red, is a BBE 480i, the gold underneath is my JMP-1 & the rest of my rack. You get circles from highlights from tuning pegs, & other stuff stacked on top of the effects rack...

maybe should have been in the useless info thread, but it would be really useless w/o pics...


----------



## mickeydg5

My drink o the night.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

how is it? I'm not a big Sam Adams fan, but they were making some, an Imperial, a Belgian, etc, that were pretty good, but they clocked in at around 11% alc bv. I see that one is in around the same category @ 10.2%...


----------



## mickeydg5

The Tetravis is good but not cheap. I am going to try a bottle of New World soon. I have had Samuel Adams regular stuff which really did nothing for me. These bottles are NOT their regular stuff.
Samuel Adams has several collections. The Tetravis and New World are from the Barrel Room. The Small Batches has some interesting stuff. The Limited Release has some awesome looking shiet.


----------



## ripntear76

Ill let you know in February, when I can legally drink again.......stupid probation


----------



## doverlane

Smooth Flavor...Great Buzz...No Skunk Buzz / Hangover


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Ok guys we can't let this thread get this many pages back again....



Bräu o' die nacht!






Ok, I must admit, when I 1st saw the commercial of this up & coming beer, I was pretty excited. I saw it in the store & had to get me some. Now, look close at the picture. See anything wrong? Do you see the word "American" on there? Ok, WTFF! It tastes like one of those fuckin' flowery IPA shit beers. This is not Irish, it's not a lager, it's not a blonde! Once again wtff! I look closer at the bottle & it says brewed by Guiness in Latrobe, PA. So, I look more closely into things & find that the only brewery in Latrobe, PA is Latrobe Brewery, which is probably better known as Rolling Rock Beer's home brewery.

Ok, so now that explians it. This is basically Rolling Rock IPA shit experiment, while putting the Guinness Ireland label on it & saying Made In USA...

Hopefully, this will save you from buying this shit. Save your money. You'll be better off buying Burgermeister or Lucky Lager...

     embarrassing...
     5/5 thumbs down


----------



## 4STICKS

My favorite beer is my next one!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

sometimes the last one is the best one...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

4STICKS said:


> My favorite beer is my next one!


not if it's a Guinness Blonde Made In USA...


----------



## 4STICKS

Dogs of Doom said:


> sometimes the last one is the best one...



Not often, No!!!!

It's always the "Next one"!

That's my favorite!!!!


----------



## mickeydg5

I saw the Guinness Blonde and honestly that turned me off to them totally. The watered down American imports were enough but now this. Like "Made in USA" really means something there ???.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

My fave treat as of late has been BJ's Brewery on tap beers. A good variety of flavours. Too bad they don't bottle it up. The Oasis is a good regular beer. Grand Cru is a good Belgian style. They have various degrees of stout/dark & light beers.


----------



## Biddlin




----------



## GIBSON67

Trying to cut back on the calories...We've been drinking a bunch of this lately...no American light beer can hold a candle to this stuff!


----------



## realjimjim

I'm a quantity not quality type guy.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

what's your favorite quantity?


----------



## realjimjim

Dogs of Doom said:


> what's your favorite quantity?



When I run out is when I start to worry about a drinking problem.


----------



## 4STICKS

realjimjim said:


> When I run out is when I start to worry about a drinking problem.



My problem is, I have two hands, and one mouth.


----------



## realjimjim

4STICKS said:


> My problem is, I have two hands, and one mouth.


----------



## realjimjim

Dogs of Doom said:


> what's your favorite quantity?



Lots bought in lots of lots


----------



## CoyotesGator




----------



## Dogs of Doom

^^ bad practice to have open liquids on a tube amp...


----------



## CoyotesGator

Dogs of Doom said:


> ^^ bad practice to have open liquids on a tube amp...



For photographic purposes only!
No amplifiers were injured during the taking of that picture.


----------



## realjimjim

Dogs of Doom said:


> ^^ bad practice to have open liquids on a tube amp...



Yeah man . . . we lost a very expensive Sony console TV years ago when our daughter set a glass of water on top and then knocked it over trying to pick up the glass.

She was like three or four . . . no one saw her putting it there.

Very expensive lesson.

No beers on my amps . . . not never.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Well, you know what could happen if it gets spilled on it while you're playing? especially if you're singing on a mic...

I've been shocked plenty of x's when I was younger & always considered myself pretty good w/ handling it. As I get older, I think more about my heart & how it's not quite so young anymore. I guess mortality due to shock comes to mind.

Just be careful...


----------



## mickeydg5

Spilling good beer is a cardinal sin.

The Affligem Dubbel looks interesting but their website sucks.

For tonight:


----------



## Hotrodd

lol my bass player always uses his amp as a beer holder. Just tonight at practice, his bass vibrated the glass of beer off his amp and the beer splattered and the glass shattered. He also is always barefoot because he hates shoes, even in this winter, so he picked up what he could and layed down a towel. Anyway I never understand why he keeps doing that, this isn't the first drink he's spilled that way, just the first broken glass as usually he drinks cans. For me, I haven't drank much beer in the last year. I use to really enjoy a few (3-4 cans) but it started upsetting my stomach. I used to be able to eat and drink whatever I want and however much I want. Nothing upset my stomach, now I gotta be careful. At band practice, it was always Busch beer. But at home I would drink a 40 oz. of Bud Light. I don't know if it's because it was cheap beer that eventually got to me or the alcohol in general.


----------



## chucho




----------



## DaDoc

Funny story here, and I'll try to keep it short..

The last band I was in was a real trainwreck. The bassist/singer/bandleader had some serious coke and booze problems and that ultimately led up to the main reason I quit. One night we were playing a bar and he was extra-sh*tfaced, every time I looked over his way all I saw was one lone tall bud can on his amp. At one point he was having to hold onto the mic stand with one hand and one of the drummer's cymbal stands with the other! 

The next day we had to go back and pack up our gear as the gig was over. The other guitar player and myself got there ahead of the bassist and drummer and started taking stuff down. I walked over to the bassist's amp, unplugged the jack, and pulled the thing away from the wall..

Y'all remember those old cartoons about some guy opening a closet and a ton of stuff falling out on them? Well, when I pulled that amp out I had a cascade of been cans come pouring out from behind it, he had been dropping the empties behind his amp the night before!  We counted about 15 tall bud cans he had thrown back there.. 

Oh, and the beer I like? Lately I've been drinking either Dos Equis or Blue Moon White Wheat Ale. Good stuff!


----------



## realjimjim

DaDoc said:


> Funny story here, and I'll try to keep it short..
> 
> The last band I was in was a real trainwreck. The bassist/singer/bandleader had some serious coke and booze problems and that ultimately led up to the main reason I quit. One night we were playing a bar and he was extra-sh*tfaced, every time I looked over his way all I saw was one lone tall bud can on his amp. At one point he was having to hold onto the mic stand with one hand and one of the drummer's cymbal stands with the other!
> 
> The next day we had to go back and pack up our gear as the gig was over. The other guitar player and myself got there ahead of the bassist and drummer and started taking stuff down. I walked over to the bassist's amp, unplugged the jack, and pulled the thing away from the wall..
> 
> Y'all remember those old cartoons about some guy opening a closet and a ton of stuff falling out on them? Well, when I pulled that amp out I had a cascade of been cans come pouring out from behind it, he had been dropping the empties behind his amp the night before!  We counted about 15 tall bud cans he had thrown back there..
> 
> Oh, and the beer I like? Lately I've been drinking either Dos Equis or Blue Moon White Wheat Ale. Good stuff!


----------



## DirtySteve

I've been hooked on this stuff for months now..


----------



## delstele

I have a had a long standing rule no drink on any amps....

My bass player set his beer can on my bass amp tipped over ran in the vent in the top poof it lost it's magic smoke no sound! Dumb ass got lucky ... It ran down the speaker wire and shorted the speaker...He did buy me a nice replacement shipped to my door...


----------



## DaDoc

I was sitting in with a band at a bar in New Mexico one night and looked around to see the bassist SITTING ON MY ORIGINAL BLUES DELUXE AMP with a glass of scotch sitting on the amp next to him!! 

I "asked" him as nicely as I could to get both his azz AND his freakin' drink off my freakin' amp!  

What the heck is it about bassists anyhoo!?


----------



## 4STICKS

CoyotesGator said:


>



True story. I had that same fukin amp in the late 80's. I always multi-tasked it as a beer holder, (stupid kid).

One night at a gig, the bass player knocked my beer over, spilling beer onto the tubes and guts.

It was a short gig.


----------



## Hotrodd

That's why bass players never get laid. It's always the guitar players though lol


----------



## Kaptain_Krunch

CoyotesGator said:


>


 

What you need there is some kind of cup holder , perhaps built into the amp itself? or is that just a ridiculous idea? 

I'm sure somebody that used to come round here thought of something similar. Warm beer! what a great idea!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bräu o' die nacht!






It's Christmas season! Tonight I scored a bunch of Christmas beers. The drink of the night:

St. Bernardus Christmas Ale

Weighing in @ 10% ABV definitely a stout beer. Not overly thick, although the foam is thick & strong. I always see St Bernardus in the Belgian section. Seeing the Christmas brew, I figured, WTH, why not? Strong alcohol flavour. Hard to describe otherwise. I guess once you've drank a bit, the dominant thing is what you remember. 

Seems the reviews say it is somewhat similar to the normal (St. Bernardus) ale, but while the normal ale covers the alcohol w/ distinct flavors, this one covers the distinct flavours w/ alcohol. Get's high ranking #'s but few in-depth reviews. The in-depth reviews seem to say pretty much what I think. It's a good beer, but mostly for the occasion. Not an every day beer. Good beer, definitely worth a try!

Merry Christmas! ...


----------



## mickeydg5

das sieht gut aus

Tonight I had






The wife bought some of this, spiced wine served warm, for the holidays


----------



## Dogs of Doom

DirtySteve said:


> I've been hooked on this stuff for months now..


The store had tons of varieties of this brand. I couldn't remember which one you liked. I saw that one & a few more. I'll have to check it out!

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

CoyotesGator said:


>


Tonight, I scored a Christmas special of this beer. I'll try it out later in the week... ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Beer of the night...

Local:






From Vista, CA (No. County San Diego) Mother Earth Brew Co's Cali Creamin' Vanilla Cream Ale. 1st time I've ever ran across this stuff. I tried it out last night after drinking the Christmas Beer (above). Tastes like a vanilla cream soda/beer. It's got a sweet flavour, w/ a bitter hop taste. The hop flavour is stronger in the aftertaste, but there's plenty of sweet vanilla throughout. Not overly strong, weighing in at 5.2% ABV, this could easily be a recreational beer. It's a little pricey at $10.99/6 pack cans. I'd like to either taste it straight from the tap, or from a bottle to see how the flavour is more pure.

If you can find it, try it! If you live near Vista/Oceanside/San Marcos, look 'em up & go try some at the brewery...


----------



## ollyclam

is indeed always bass players. I used to play in a pretty successful breakbeat/hip-hop outfit, the bass player in that band was something of a party animal. He fell off the stage mid bass solo once! He eventually got sacked when he turned up to a big gig (think it might have been London Astoria) having missed rehearsals, got his bass out at soundcheck and he was missing a string that he`d broken at the last gig. Turned out he hadnt even got it out of the case since the last gig and had been so hammered he`d forgotten he`d broken it. All music shops closed by this point and it ended up being the straw that broke the bass players back . Best one was at an outdoor party on a clifftop (yeah i know, health and safety nightmare, but only one person fell off all night, and he survived with just bad bruising) when our sloshed bassist went off to find somewhere to have a crap, found a deep dark cave, perfect he thought... Only problem was, turns out everyone else had been using this cave for the same purpose. He slipped on one, fell into a few more, none of which were his. Next time we saw him he`d abandoned all his clothes except for a white vest, which he was wearing wrapped round him like a nappy. Luckily this was after our set. 

Oh and beer? Old english ale all the way - Doombar from cornwall is my current favorite.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Drink of the night...






* Altenmunster Winter Double Bock (2 LTR BTL) *

Altenmunster Winterfestbier is a full-bodied, malt aromatic double bock with a rich dark color. With its distinct taste, it is an honorable addition to any wintertime festival and is a true joy.
_________________________________

a nice beer that come in a .52 gallon bottle. (little more than a ½ gallon) Great taste. Weighing in at around 7.5% ABV, it's not an overly strong alcohol taste. Is has a bit of sweetness. Definitely a dark beer, but smooth & light for a dopplebock. Tastes like charred wood to a degree, but there's no mention of a whiskey cask. Definite recommendation, as right now, BevMo! is selling it for $15 a bottle. Get it while/if you can...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

&.... as a bass player myself, it's just your guy's bass players. My SVT's wouldn't hold a drink. Too much vibration. I care too much about my equipment to have a drink spill anywhere near my amps/cab's. I'll stick w/ plastic bottled water thank you...


----------



## Hotrodd

Dogs of Doom said:


> &.... as a bass player myself, it's just your guy's bass players. My SVT's wouldn't hold a drink. Too much vibration. I care too much about my equipment to have a drink spill anywhere near my amps/cab's. I'll stick w/ plastic bottled water thank you...


Yeah I know it's not all bass players but it seems like a lot of bass players are that way. I don't know why, lol. I wish I had a bass player with his head on straight. Wanna join my band? lol
And also I'm with you on the bottled water. I take band practices pretty seriously. They're most definitely all about having fun for sure, but I like to do it with a level head. But I don't mind if others are drinking. My rhythm guitar player on the other hand... lol he hates when anyone drinks or smokes weed at or before practice/shows. Even if they're free shows which is the only time we would allow it. 
We won't let anyone go on stage too messed up, we won't risk having a bad show. But I don't really care what they do as long as they can play music.


----------



## mickeydg5

Tonites choice.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

...

I scored a couple bottles of this & drank one last night.






I've reviewed both somewhere on this thread. This one is a must! I love Gulden Draak, but this one is the best, bar none, beer I have ever draank...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The other night, I drank some of this:






It was good. Very Christmassy.... Definite spices. 9% ABV +/-


----------



## mickeydg5

If I see one, Brewmasters Edition, I will grab it. That Global Beer stuff is not cheap but good. They make quite a few brews Gulden Draak being one of them.

Some of my tops are from Trappiste, Scaldis, Aventtinus, Samichlaus and now Global Beer. But for an American brew of similar taste and quality I like the Samuel Adams Tetravis and New World.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Yeah, when I 1st scored the Gulden Draak, it was in a sampler 6 pack, along w/ Piraat (another one on par w/ Gulden Draak) IIRC, Leute was just as good.






Here's my snapshot from tonight:






although, I have a bit too much light coming through the glass. It's a bit more caramel color...
_____________________________
number 7, number 7, number 7, number 7...

Dogs of Doom 
Senior Member



 

Join Date: Aug 2012
Location: Los Angeles
Posts: 7,777


----------



## mickeydg5

Those are Global Beer brands.
The Augustijn are not on the Global list but are made at the same brewery, Van Steenberge, I believe.

I have a Piraat Ale and Kasteel Tripel in the refrigerator.

Global Beer | Belgian Beer, Accessories, Recipes, Belgian Beer Glasses, and Travel


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Global Beer is a US distributor in MA...

About Global Beer | Global Beer

I get mine through BevMo!, not sure which distributor they use...

http://www.bevmo.com/

They have warehouse stores all over So. CA.

I had some of this the other night:






I like it. I've had it w/ breakfast a few x's, but during the holidays, they bottle it in a 22oz cork-top...

Tonight, it's Heineken from the mini-keg...


----------



## hobbit1066

currently my fav on draft is DB American IPA, currently being brewed in the UK at local brewery and i have to say its extremely drinkable to the point 4 in and you dont even noitce

Devils Backbone Brewing Company


----------



## mickeydg5

Yeah, Global Beer is a distributor. But man they import a lot of damn good beer.
I had the Piraat tonight and it was good but I really liked the Kasteel.

The Grand Cru looks good.

I do not think I have come across Devil's Backbone but they do have a nice variety.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

If you can get everything from Global, try these:

Scotch Silly | Global Beer
Leute Bok | Global Beer
Gulden Draak Brewmaster Reserve | Global Beer
Petrus Aged Pale Ale | Global Beer

All are good, but still the Gulden Draak Brewmaster's Reserve is #1...

The Grand Cru is available at the local BJ's Restraunt/Brewery $10/22oz 10% abv...


----------



## Bflat5




----------



## mickeydg5

I just pop into places that sell beer and liquor locally, purchase interesting stuff and try from time to time.

I will keep an eye out looking for Brewmaster Reserve just to give it a try.

On average I am a Warsteiner or New Castle, maybe Guiness drinker.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight's drink...






Ok, I like this. I'll be honest, I'm not a big fan of beer from the UK. This is thus far, the BEST UK beer I've ever tasted & actually one of the better beers I've tasted overall (& I've tasted thousands of beers)...

Weighing in at 5.6 ABV, hailing from Ireland, Guinness Generous Ale is pretty tasty. Kinda tastes like a coffee beer. Coffee w/ a hint of caramel & spice/clove. None of the flavours are overbearing. It's smooth & leaves a good aftertaste in your mouth.

I am not a big fan of Guinness Black, or Draught. To me, they are ok, but below average. This is their best beer by far. If you like Guinness, you owe it to yourself to try this...


----------



## jack daniels

Since money's a consideration (at least for me) I've been drinking Busch because it's cheap and decent. However, I came up with a good american version of a U.K. "Black and Tan" which is half Guiness Stout and half Harp Lager. My american take on the U.K. version is half Busch and half Abita Turbodog. Abita Turbodog beer is a great "bock" substitute for Morretti Dark or "bock" beer. Pretty darn good actually. Abita Turbodog is about $7/six pack and Busch 18 pack/16 oz. is about $13 which is not bad, all things being considered.


----------



## Viking62

Tooheys New


----------



## Bflat5

Before I got all health conscience and what not, I loved dark beers. Stouts, ambers, boch, porter... One of my favorites though was a home brew porter.

I have been seriously thinking of brewing again. But damn, it's costly and time consuming!

Another I loved was Sam Adams Creme Stout. I don't think they even make it anymore, but that was THE stuff!!


----------



## Bflat5

Dogs of Doom said:


> Tonight's drink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I like this. I'll be honest, I'm not a big fan of beer from the UK. This is thus far, the BEST UK beer I've ever tasted & actually one of the better beers I've tasted overall (& I've tasted thousands of beers)...
> 
> Weighing in at 5.6 ABV, hailing from Ireland, Guinness Generous Ale is pretty tasty. Kinda tastes like a coffee beer. Coffee w/ a hint of caramel & spice/clove. None of the flavours are overbearing. It's smooth & leaves a good aftertaste in your mouth.
> 
> I am not a big fan of Guinness Black, or Draught. To me, they are ok, but below average. This is their best beer by far. If you like Guinness, you owe it to yourself to try this...



I love Guinness, that black lager is calling me like a mofo!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Tonight's flavour!






Smithwick's WinterSpirit. Pretty good tasting beer to start off. After you get through drinking a bit, it has a bitter aftertaste. Weighing in @ 4.8% ABV, it's a lightweight beer. I tried a different Smithwick's in the past & didn't really care for it. This one has a good flavour up front & goes down smooth. As I said though, the accumulative taste & aftertaste gets bitter. Not overly, where it leaves a bad taste in your mouth, but compared to the starting flavour, which is semi-sweet,it changes somewhere down the line...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Also tonight...






Interestingly, when I tried the Generous Ale the other night, the beer had what's called a widget. Out of ll the beer I've drank before, I've never had a widget in my beer, & I've drank Guinness plenty of x's before. This one also had a widget. I guess they put liquid nitrogen in the beer to keep the foam stable. It definitely affects the taste. This actually tasted like it was from the tap - real fresh. I'm sure most of you are familiar w/ this one, so I won't give it much of a review, except to add some info on the widget...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widget_(beer)

Other than drinking Guinness from the tap w/ Nuke & Matt last year, this is the best it's ever tasted. I don't know how you can guarantee to get the widget, but it definitely makes it a whole new beer.

It's a paltry 4.2% ABV. Very frothy w/ the widget...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I thought I had posted this the other day, but I guess not...

From the other night:






As you can tell, I'm on an Irish kick, well... I bought an Irish Winter sampler, that had the 4 beers I've reviewed. This one Kilkenny Irish Cream Ale is pretty much what it says it is. It tasted like an Irish Cream Ale. Nothing special. It wasn't great, seemed to be neither sweet, nor bitter. Wasn't dry, it was pretty much in the middle.Not very flavourful. Just tasted like an Irish Cream beer. Like a porter.

4.3% ABV.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The last couple days, I've also been topping off the Irish beers w/ some good Belgian Leffe Blonde:






I think I reviewed it before & also a few others added discussion on it before. Has a clove spice type flavour. 6.6% ABV. Good smooth beer. The spices are the essence of the flavour. If you like the spice, you'll love the beer. If you aren't into it, then this is maybe not your beer...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Wow! it's been since last year that anyone's had a drink?

Well, I've had a few, but here's the new one for tonight!






Interesting... Made by Anheuser-Busch. It's a blue agave infused beer, in aged tequila barrels. 6.0% ABV

Tastes sweet. It's more like a tequila cooler than a beer. This could be addictive...

Not really... 

It would be a nice drink for a get together w/ close ones. Maybe a BBQ? IDK if I'd drink it every day, but it definitely has it's place. Probably go well w/ that girl you know... ...


----------



## 4STICKS

One beer I always look forward to is my next one!


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

Only hard liquor for me.


----------



## 4STICKS

LedZeppelinFan said:


> Only hard liquor for me.



You know what they say...

Liquor in the front...

Poker in the rear!!!!!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFqXEn0ntsg[/ame]


----------



## LedZeppelinFan

4STICKS said:


> You know what they say...
> 
> Liquor in the front...
> 
> Poker in the rear!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFqXEn0ntsg



If this weren't a digital conversation, I'd give you a high five for that.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

4STICKS said:


> Poker in the rear!!!!!!!


Poker in the face?

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=bESGLojNYSo[/ame]


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LedZeppelinFan said:


> If this weren't a digital conversation, I'd give you a high five for that.




now, was that so hard?


----------



## 4STICKS

Dogs of Doom said:


> Poker in the face?
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=bESGLojNYSo



When it's called for...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

The snow drives back the foot that's slow, I am howling more....


----------



## 4STICKS

Dogs of Doom said:


> now, was that so hard?



Ya killin me, Dogs!!!!


----------



## 4STICKS

Dogs of Doom said:


> The snow drives back the foot that's slow, I am howling more....



More...more..more...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

4STICKS said:


> Ya killin me, Dogs!!!!


Isn't that what the dogs of doom are supposed to do?

Oh, wait, Percy says I "carry news that must get through, To build a dream for me and you"

or some such shit...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

4STICKS said:


> More...more..more...


more beer...


----------



## 4STICKS

Dogs of Doom said:


> more beer...



Ummm, yep!


----------



## 4STICKS

Dogs of Doom said:


> Isn't that what the dogs of doom are supposed to do?
> 
> Oh, wait, Percy says I "carry news that must get through, To build a dream for me and you"
> 
> .



"Oh, yes we do...."


----------



## paul-e-mann

A new favorite is Ocean City Brewery's - Route 50 American Pale Ale. Probably my favorite right now especially on tap. Ocean City Brewing Company | Ocean City Maryland | Bar, Restaurant, & Brewery

Another is Heavy Seas Brewery's - Loose Cannon American IPA. Excellent. http://www.hsbeer.com/beer/loose-cannon/

Both Maryland beers.


----------

